# Calling CPF'ers in Singapore...



## Canuckle (Mar 2, 2004)

*Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Please sign in here.

State your:

CPF handle:
Name:
Age:
What you do for a living:
Degree of flashaholism:

The aim of this is to, hopefully, provide for shared purchases, and general sharing of expertise. Since this is a general thread, I suppose we can discuss group buys (or is there another forum for that?) and suggest the odd get-together.

Participation is strictly voluntary, of course.

CPF'ers in Malaysia, you're not included for now as you probably won't directly benefit from a group buy.
But feel free to sign in here.

Thanks.


----------



## Canuckle (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

CPF handle: Canuckle
Name: Roland
Age: 40+
What you do for a living: IT professional
Degree of flashaholism: Newbie with 2 Arc lights.


----------



## pc_light (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Canuckle

We must be twins /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif, ditto for ALL my info except the name of course - "Paul".


----------



## CaseyTan (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

CPF handle: CaseyTan
Name: Casey Tan
Age: late 20s, reaching 30 soon
What you do for a living: Support Engineer
Degree of flashaholism: loves flashlights since young
Now Owns : ArcAAA-P, ArcAAA, SF e2e, Inova X5T-HA, CMG Infinity Ultra-G, Cateye EL400, Energizer Double Barrel.. etc


----------



## dandruff (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

CPF handle: dandruff
Name: jon chan
Age: 18
What you do for a living: waiting for NS
Degree of flashaholism: very interested but no money haha. Surefire E2e, 2AA Minimag, PT Pulsar 2 thats all


----------



## phyhsuts (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

CPF handle: phyhsuts
Name: Hsu Tar Su
Age: 53
What you do for a living: Lecturing (NUS)
Degree of flashaholism: Maxabeam, Lightforce SL240, Streamlight Ultrastinger, Stinger HP ...... (you don't really want to know too much!)


----------



## Nerd (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

*CPF handle:* Nerd
*Name:* Dominic Ang
*Age:* 20 this year, at Dec 13, long long way to go.. lol!
*What you do for a living:* Service my liability to my country
*Degree of flashaholism: *

Inova X-1 (Used to be a Arc AAA, but hey, I toy with lights, so I got the inova as a spot light), Arc LSH-P modded to 700ma (sold this one for a Surefire E2E for my mum), and you guess it, SF E2E (She says it's too bright and too small! You can't please everybody... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/help.gif) PT Surge, PT Rage, Mag 2C with a LD LS striped of it's phosphor (I toy with lights remember? ;p) Pelican M6, Brandless 2D light which has a 5 cell maglite bulb in it waiting for 3toD adapters to arrive from US, courtesy of Roth! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif Thanks ROTH!)

And as for phyhsnuts, it's true that you don't really want to know too much (about him that is), when you have seen his maxabeam and his Lightforce SL240 side by side in person, you'll simply melt right in front of him, god knows what other multi giga watt lighting solutions he has... Maybe the 5K watt HID that was posted some time back that had a throw of 8 miles? You'll never know.. .and you most probably wont want to know for when you look at your "once great" lights, you'll feel really sad.... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/help.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif

*edit* I just found it, look over here: Space Cannon Ramses 5 

Am I off topic yet? Next! Now.. where's Lucien... and hotfoot... and spidey82, Deviant, Nihraguk, Steel wolf, Spitfire, Destroid Monster, Benedict, Dragon, Jedi Light, FBA, SteveY, lhz.

Yes, I keep a list, that's probably not very up to date now... no, please don't be afraid, I'm not a stalker. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## s2k (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

CPF handle:s2k
Name:Fu Fan Patrick 
Age:20s
What you do for a living: Student...
Degree of flashaholism: Start buying lights in 2003, start selling them in 2004, current owing an LSL-P and surefire L4, lost an LSH-S and ARC AAA before... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif

As many of you asked:

From Feb 2004, I started buying lights and batteries from ARC LLC and Batterystation and resell them. (Most to China, but now seems can do some local market, hee hee).

For local friends, I'll sell them in a fair price. For ARC4s, I'll get you the same price if you buy in US, I'll cover the GST for you too. 

For Pelican lights, the local price is not confirmed yet, it could be S$98 for a PM6-LED ONLY IF post office does not charge me GST, they did not charge for my last order. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif 

That's the same price if buy one directly from Batterystation plus shipping(they do not offer discounts even I buy a lot). But you can come, see, play and choose before you buy, no need for wait 1 week for USPS Priority mail too /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

For CR123 cells, I'm going to sell them for S$2.5 each, the cost is there and you can see it's a pretty low price already /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

I'll inform everyone when the lights and batteries arrive.

FYI: if anyone want to gather a group buy, *BEWARE THE GST* . Fedex will send the consignee a tax bill a week later AFTER the package arrived and will charge a $10 "Advancement Fee" /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/xyxgun.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/xyxgun.gif


----------



## Cyberkinetic (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

CPF handle: Cyberkinetic
Name: Alex
Age: 29
What you do for a living: IT service/delivery
Degree of flashaholism: All i wanted was "a" torchlight
Arc LSH-ST, Arc AAA, generic keychain LED, soon-to-arrive CMG Ultra-G and thinking of UK 4AA eLED... gosh.. will it ever end?!?!? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon3.gif


----------



## Xenon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

CPF handle: XENON
Name: Jeffrey
Age: 3+++ 
What you do for a living: Automotive industry
Degree of flashaholism: Moderately crazy at times or refer to luminous.us


----------



## Nikonian_Foo (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

CPF handle: Nikonian Foo
Name: Zi Yi
Age: 24
What you do for a living: IT Staff
Degree of flashaholism: I started with a keychain LED light,then CMG Reactor,FT-3C because I have lotsa unused C batteries at home. Granny found two Eveready 2C's downstairs. So they're mine now. I'm thinking of batterystation's Sabrelite LED, but papa is not happy...So I stole his maglite 2AAA. I also got the "police" torchlight in singapore for S$10.00...Wanted to mod, but when I think I have to buy more stuff, sianz.


----------



## Lucien (Mar 5, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Well duh! Looks like I gone and posted in the wrong thread! Wonder how that happened...


Say s2k, what was that about GST on group buys? Only FedEx, or some customs stuff? So far I've never received any sort of tax bill, but then again haven't made any huge purchases...

And you wouldn't actually be _driving_ a s2k would you? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif



Any interest in Klaus's Lux3s? I'm getting a few already...


----------



## s2k (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

if the order is small, say less than $200, it should be OK.

but I'm buying a lot, each package will worth 1.5 to 2k, so....

Fedex sends ALL declare forms to custom, so EVEY order over a certain amount will be charged...

Post office is better, they woun't charge you unless they really want, its somewhat depend on luck. But in most cases they woun't.

I got my ARC stuffs on Saturday morning, 5 arc4s were shipped to China already. Still have 1 Premium and 2 seconds here, and I believe they'll be ordered within next week. If anyone wants to see or try them, please sms me @ 90703510.

I also have LS tailswitches, arc4 screws and O-rings, I can offer these to those who need one for replacement, for FREE.

I have C-123 pouches, P-123 tailcaps, ARC4 T-shirt here as well /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## dandruff (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

hey s2k

im interested in getting an arc aaa. u selling any?


----------



## s2k (Mar 7, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

i have take some photos here:
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/ubbthreads/showflat.php?Cat=&Number=501363&page=0&view=collapsed&sb=5&o=&fpart=1

I'm not selling AA or AAAs for now, ARC is changing desgins of the two models, so I'll wait untill the new desgin is availiable.....


----------



## Lucien (Mar 7, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Just FYI everyone,

Nerd's asking if there's any interest in organising a local gathering. You can check out the thread in the Get Togethers forum.

Making this post as I doubt any of us visit that on any regular basis... Hope its ok with the Mods...

It'll probably be a good opportunity to talk shop and show off our stuff. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## kobane (Mar 7, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

hi guys,

din know such a thread exist until i clicked on the "latest threads" at the top and came across this "Re: Calling CPF'ers in Singapore..." heading. have been only visiting the BST most of the time... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ohgeez.gif

just got myself a madmax Q2 wide open for my minimag, and a CMG infinity ultra. great lights for starters like me... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif

hoping to get a ARC LSH... my so-called "dream light" since i saw it. just hoping i have the dough to get one. chamenos was very kind enough to tell me that there was a recent offer to get it at a lower price, and he don't mind sharing the shipping fee with me /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif hope i can share that "fortune" with him /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

thanx! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif
daryl


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 12, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

CPF handle: [email protected]
Name: Andy Ng
Age: 32 
What you do for a living: Handphone technician
Degree of flashaholism: buying all sorts of flashlights for past few years,and just can't stop buying.
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif 






just bought a ARC4 2nds and loving it /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif


----------



## s2k (Apr 1, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

bump!

Hi guys, for your information, ICA charged me GST for my last batch of pelican m6-leds, the package costed about US$500. I asked the officer about this when i was collecting the package, he told me that ANY THING OVER S$400 WILL BE CHARGED.

however it still depends on luck, customs woun't check every package. they'll pick some everyday, so if yours is picked, you get the bill.

p.s. I'll have a batch of Surefire SF123A batteries coming in a few weeks, will let them go for $3 each.


----------



## Canuckle (Apr 1, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*kobane said:*

just got myself a madmax Q2 wide open for my minimag,...

thanx! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif
daryl 

[/ QUOTE ]

Hi Daryl,

How much of a modder are you? Are you thinking of modding the LS when you get it?

I'm looking for a hand to hold mine (figuratively, of course) when I get around to one/all of the following on my LSH':

1) swap with a 1W from a better bin
2) swap with a 3W and a resistor mod
3) swap with a 1W from a better bin and a resistor mod

- probably also replacing the NX05 with a Fraen on one of the lucky lights.


Cheers.


----------



## Shadows (Apr 1, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

CPF handle: Shadows
Name: Benedict Tan
Age: 18+
What you do for a living: NSF
Degree of flashaholism: pt tec 40,surge, arc aaa, arc ls, pelican super sabrelite, pelican tracker, pelican m6 lithium, inova x5... and comin soon... inova 24/7 and x1


----------



## s2k (Apr 20, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

good to see so many are coming.

i ordered a batch of longbows today, will let them go in very low price for local friends, should be whithin S$100 for the Micra black with twist, which retail for S$135.

I'll post on B/S/T when they are sent to me next week, so in case you want to buy one, just come to my home /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 20, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Hi s2k,

what's your price for Micra 2210S . have bought one at Ali's Electricals for SIN$140

Hope you've a better price, maybe will consider buying a MINI 5210s from you.

regards,


----------



## s2k (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Hi FAI, drop me a mail please.
i think could let it go for just S$125 or so.
i've post on B/S/T, so please discuss with me there /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## flashlight (Apr 26, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

CPF handle: flashlight (duh)
Name: Cyril
Age: 40
What you do for a living: Photographer 
Degree of flashaholism: newbie still but condition is in the highly contagious stage...have a motley assortment lying around including Krill, Photon Micro, Legend 2AAA, Arc AAA LE, Arc4+ etc


----------



## CaseyTan (Apr 26, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

hi cyril /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink2.gif

welcome to CPF /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## flashlight (Apr 26, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*CaseyTan said:*
hi cyril /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink2.gif

welcome to CPF /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

haha, hi casey. The light was too strong to resist.. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/faint.gif Will soon be even more /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/broke.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mecry.gif


----------



## CaseyTan (Apr 26, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

cyril, lets meet up one of these days /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif 

then i'll show you my surefire, inova... hehe... get you even more addicted /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/evilgrin07.gif


----------



## flashlight (Apr 30, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Any Singapore torchlight modders around? Need help to do a Kroll tailswitch mod. http://www.candlepowerforums.com/ubbthreads/showflat.php?Cat=&Board=MMM&Number=548076&PHPSESSID=&fpart=1#Post548076
Don't want to have to send everything back to the States to get it done if possible.


----------



## albert (Apr 30, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

CPF handle: albert
Name: Albert Chng
Age: 36
What you do for a living: was IT/now Retail 
Degree of flashaholism:

OWNED: 
1) SureFire C2-BK/Modded KL3-BK-1200mA-TX0J
2) Surefire 6P-GM w/ DB917-TW0J & Modded McR-27
3) Surefire L4 w/ McLux PR-HA-DB917-TX0J & McE2S-15ohms
4) Surefire E2D w/ McLux PR-T-BK-DB917-TX0J & McE2S-15ohms
5) Surefire E1E-SG w/ Modded KL1-SG-700mA-TW0H
6) Surefire E1-HA w/ McLux PR-T-HA-BB500-TW0K
7) LongBow Mirca w/ BB500-TW0H, UCL & S017XA
8) LongBow Mini w/ DB700-TV0J, UCL & S017XA
9) 2D Maglite w/ DB1000 & TY0K
10) 2AA MiniMag w/ MiniPro & TY0J
11) Aleph 1x123 w/ McLux PR-BK-BB500-TW0K
12) Inova 24/7 Red


----------



## CaseyTan (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*albert said:*
CPF handle: albert
Name: Albert
Age: 36
What you do for a living: was IT/now Jobless 
Degree of flashaholism: SureFire C2(BK)/KL3(BK), SureFire C3(HA), LongBow Mirca, 3D's Maglite, 2AA's MiniMaglite, 2AAA's MiniMaglite 

[/ QUOTE ]

hey albert, so fast added Longbow Mirca to your list /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## flashlight (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*CaseyTan said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*albert said:*
CPF handle: albert
Name: Albert
Age: 36
What you do for a living: was IT/now Jobless 
Degree of flashaholism: SureFire C2(BK)/KL3(BK), SureFire C3(HA), LongBow Mirca, 3D's Maglite, 2AA's MiniMaglite, 2AAA's MiniMaglite 

[/ QUOTE ]

hey albert, so fast added Longbow Mirca to your list /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

My list has also grown longer & will grow even longer soon.... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/broke.gif


----------



## CaseyTan (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif good for you, as for me, i'm /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/banned2.gif from getting new flashlights /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mecry.gif


----------



## flashlight (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*CaseyTan said:*
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif good for you, as for me, i'm /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/banned2.gif from getting new flashlights /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mecry.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

My wifey will be /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon8.gif, /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mad.gif & /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/rant.gifing when she sees all the packages coming in & I'll get a /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/whoopin.gif & be /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/twakfl.gifed till I'm /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/dedhorse.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/help.gif


----------



## kobane (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

hmmm... maybe our wives came from the same training school /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/faint.gif


----------



## CaseyTan (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*flashlight said:*
My wifey will be /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon8.gif, /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mad.gif & /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/rant.gifing when she sees all the packages coming in & I'll get a /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/whoopin.gif & be /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/twakfl.gifed till I'm /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/dedhorse.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/help.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

you can direct the packages to me to avoid /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/twakfl.gif and /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/whoopin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## albert (May 3, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*CaseyTan said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*albert said:*
CPF handle: albert
Name: Albert
Age: 36
What you do for a living: was IT/now Jobless 
Degree of flashaholism: SureFire C2(BK)/KL3(BK), SureFire C3(HA), LongBow Mirca, 3D's Maglite, 2AA's MiniMaglite, 2AAA's MiniMaglite 

[/ QUOTE ]

hey albert, so fast added Longbow Mirca to your list /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

My list will get even longer when i get a job. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif


----------



## flashlight (May 3, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*albert said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*CaseyTan said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*albert said:*
CPF handle: albert
Name: Albert
Age: 36
What you do for a living: was IT/now Jobless 
Degree of flashaholism: SureFire C2(BK)/KL3(BK), SureFire C3(HA), LongBow Mirca, 3D's Maglite, 2AA's MiniMaglite, 2AAA's MiniMaglite 

[/ QUOTE ]

hey albert, so fast added Longbow Mirca to your list /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

My list will get even longer when i get a job. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Hope you get one soon then /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## flashlight (May 18, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Hey where's the guy who got me in this mess - pjandyho (Andy Ho)? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/banghead.gif


----------



## pjandyho (May 19, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Hey here I am. Aren't you glad that you've enlightened??? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/evilgrin07.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/evilgrin07.gif


----------



## flashlight (May 19, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*pjandyho said:*
Hey here I am. Aren't you glad that you've enlightened??? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/evilgrin07.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/evilgrin07.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

yeah, my wallet & bank acct. have been very en-lightened! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/broke.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/twakfl.gif


----------



## Nerd (May 19, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

I'm on the line with Andy now and here's what he wants to say:

Go get more photography assignments and cover your expenses! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/evilgrin07.gif


----------



## flashlight (May 19, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*Nerd said:*
I'm on the line with Andy now and here's what he wants to say:

Go get more photography assignments and cover your expenses! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/evilgrin07.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Tell him to pass me some lah! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/poke2.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/help.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

And ask him to buy more of your 223s hor! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## pjandyho (May 19, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

This is getting interesting. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

If I pass you some assignments I would end up being able to afford only a mini maglite and be content with it??? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif Let me think about it.... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif



I just spoke to god. He told me that my life revolves around Surefire so there should not be any sacrifice on my assignments in exchange for a rotten mini maglite /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/nana.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/nana.gif

Andy Ho


----------



## flashlight (May 20, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*pjandyho said:*
This is getting interesting. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

If I pass you some assignments I would end up being able to afford only a mini maglite and be content with it??? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif Let me think about it.... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif



I just spoke to god. He told me that my life revolves around Surefire so there should not be any sacrifice on my assignments in exchange for a rotten mini maglite /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/nana.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/nana.gif

Andy Ho 

[/ QUOTE ]

Funny, /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif He told me differently - he said that you must pass ALL your assignments to me so that you will have more time to go & play with your torches over in Pulau Ubin. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif

(btw, he says it's *G*od to you.) /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/whoopin.gif

OK, let's be fair - not asking you to have to suffice with any wimpy Maglites & since your life revolves around SureFires, how about I give a brand new E1e-HA if you give me all your assignments? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/evilgrin07.gif (Actually wanted to give your an A2-HA-WH but just sold it this morning to a friend of mine whom I've evangelized into the torchlight worship sect /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif )


----------



## pjandyho (May 20, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*flashlight said:*
(Actually wanted to give your an A2-HA-WH but just sold it this morning to a friend of mine whom I've evangelized into the torchlight worship sect /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif ) 

[/ QUOTE ]
Way to go pal!!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif Let's convert the whole of Singapore into cult of flashaholism. At least it would make us look normal and sane /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif Let's start first with our wives... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/evilgrin07.gif

Andy Ho


----------



## flashlight (May 20, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Don't go there! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/jpshakehead.gif


----------



## pjandyho (May 20, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Why not??? It is safe...just pray there are a few more blackouts around your area...where you putting up by the way?

Me in Punggol Central and at times in Tampines.


----------



## albert (May 20, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

** Want a E2E-HA body, found a L4 body.**
** Want a clickie, found a Z57.**


----------



## CaseyTan (May 20, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*pjandyho said:*
Me in Punggol Central and at times in Tampines. 

[/ QUOTE ]

and most of the times he's in pulau ubin /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## flashlight (May 21, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*pjandyho said:*
Why not??? It is safe...just pray there are a few more blackouts around your area...where you putting up by the way?

Me in Punggol Central and at times in Tampines. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Cos' you can never convince them lights are better than new shoes, clothes or handbags! well, maybe handphones.. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/banghead.gif

I'm up north in the Land of the Woods mate!


----------



## pjandyho (May 21, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*albert said:*
** Want a E2E-HA body, found a L4 body.**

[/ QUOTE ]
Then I think you are very lucky...

[ QUOTE ]
*albert said:*
** Want a clickie, found a Z57.**

[/ QUOTE ]
If you want a Z58 clickie, go down to Sheares Marketing in Beach Road. I just bought mine there a few days ago.


----------



## pjandyho (May 21, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*CaseyTan said:*
and most of the times he's in pulau ubin /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Ha ha...you are half right!! I wish you guys could join me. All you Singaporean and Malaysian CPFers. There is no place in Singapore like Pulau Ubin to test your lights!!! Pitch black at times. We can con others that we are ghost hunting with powerful flashlights. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Andy Ho


----------



## pjandyho (May 21, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*flashlight said:*
Cos' you can never convince them lights are better than new shoes, clothes or handbags! well, maybe handphones.. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/banghead.gif

I'm up north in the Land of the Woods mate! 

[/ QUOTE ]
Woodlands!! I see...

Sure you can convince your missus. Just give it a try. I am almost done with mine /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif

Andy Ho


----------



## albert (May 22, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*pjandyho said:*
If you want a Z58 clickie, go down to Sheares Marketing in Beach Road. I just bought mine there a few days ago. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Pardon me, what's a Z58? How much from Sheares? 

Saw their sharp blades, always had a funny feeling on my neck after leaving that place. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon6.gif


----------



## pjandyho (May 22, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

It is the clickie version for your E2e and L4 but unlike it's earlier version this one is a lot smoother to operate.


----------



## pjandyho (May 22, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Oh I am so sorry... I got the model mixed up. The Z57 is the clickie for the E2e & L4 and the Z58 is the HAIII version clickie for the C2, C3, M2, & all similar diameter Surefire lights.


----------



## albert (May 22, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Alamak! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ohgeez.gif You also confused me, in turn i may have confused Pascal by asking him the diff between Z57 & Z58. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ohgeez.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/clap.gif

Last night i went for a night hike from McRitchie to Bukit Timah, i bought along my C2/KL3 and my 2AA MiniMag w/ Madmax Lite 1W HD to compare the throw and flood. The throw is pretty impressive for the MiniMag, well worth the upgrade. The flood of KL3 is very good for walking. Both lights are 1W, in total darkness enviroment, are already very bright, can't imagine the performance of PR DB917 LuxIII head from Don which can take 2x123 to 4x123 coming in at end of next week.

Maybe we all can organise a get-together session to meet up to exchange info, play with each other lights...


----------



## flashlight (May 23, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*albert said:*
Alamak! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ohgeez.gif You also confused me, in turn i may have confused Pascal by asking him the diff between Z57 & Z58. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ohgeez.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/clap.gif

Last night i went for a night hike from McRitchie to Bukit Timah, i bought along my C2/KL3 and my 2AA MiniMag w/ Madmax Lite 1W HD to compare the throw and flood. The throw is pretty impressive for the MiniMag, well worth the upgrade. The flood of KL3 is very good for walking. Both lights are 1W, in total darkness enviroment, are already very bright, can't imagine the performance of PR DB917 LuxIII head from Don which can take 2x123 to 4x123 coming in at end of next week.

Maybe we all can organise a get-together session to meet up to exchange info, play with each other lights... 

[/ QUOTE ]

Pity all the poor animals who couldn't sleep that night because of you /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/drool.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/eek.gif

..."play with each other lights (sic)" - sounds dirty leh /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif


----------



## flashlight (May 23, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*pjandyho said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*flashlight said:*
Cos' you can never convince them lights are better than new shoes, clothes or handbags! well, maybe handphones.. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/banghead.gif

I'm up north in the Land of the Woods mate! 

[/ QUOTE ]
Woodlands!! I see...

Sure you can convince your missus. Just give it a try. I am almost done with mine /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif

Andy Ho 

[/ QUOTE ]

Ya, wait till she's done with you. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/twakfl.gif

I bought my wife an N-cell Arc mod by Jets22 & she doesn't want to use it & ask me to sell it away! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ohgeez.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/banghead.gif

Of course, I'll just keep for myself /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## albert (May 23, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*flashlight said:*
[..."play with each other lights (sic)" - sounds dirty leh /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ohgeez.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif 

i should have use the word "fondle" instead. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif


----------



## pjandyho (May 24, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*albert said:*
Maybe we all can organise a get-together session to meet up to exchange info, play with each other lights... 

[/ QUOTE ]

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gifI am all game for it!!! It has been my wish.


----------



## pjandyho (May 24, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*flashlight said:*
I bought my wife an N-cell Arc mod by Jets22 & she doesn't want to use it & ask me to sell it away! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ohgeez.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/banghead.gif

Of course, I'll just keep for myself /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]
Hahaha...always buy your wife one if she is not interested. It is a good excuse to buy a flashlight. Unfortunately my wife expects me to buy her an E2e.../ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mecry.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mecry.gif How can it ever be mine???


----------



## CaseyTan (May 24, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*pjandyho said:*
Unfortunately my wife expects me to buy her an E2e.../ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mecry.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mecry.gif How can it ever be mine??? 

[/ QUOTE ]

easy, online order, and tell her that you accidentally clicked "Add to Basket" one more time and end up ordering two /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/evilgrin07.gif


----------



## pjandyho (May 24, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

The good news is I already own one long ago and lately had a Z57 clickie on it...My E2D is coming within next 2 weeks...as for my wife's E2e...I guess it can wait.


----------



## albert (May 24, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*pjandyho said:*
The good news is I already own one long ago and lately had a Z57 clickie on it...My E2D is coming within next 2 weeks...as for my wife's E2e...I guess it can wait. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Andy, you should give the E2D to your wife, at least she can use it to /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/poke2.gif any attacker's face. She will be grateful and may not /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/banned2.gif you from buying flashlight non-stop.

Also met James this afternoon at Peninsula Plaza buying SANYO123's at SGD$2.80 each. He was stunned stone /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/faint.gif looking directly into my modded MiniMag w/ 1W Luxeon Star. He's quite interested to get the Pila 168S and charger. I told him i got lobang /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/clap.gif! You can ask him for details.


----------



## CaseyTan (May 24, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*albert said:*
Andy, you should give the E2D to your wife, at least she can use it to /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/poke2.gif any attacker's face. She will be grateful and may not /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/banned2.gif you from buying flashlight non-stop.


[/ QUOTE ]
Yeah, and she can also use it to attack you if you can't stop yourself from buying flashlight /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/evilgrin07.gif 

good or bad idea ?? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif


----------



## flashlight (May 24, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Just give her an E1e enuf lah, small & cute (I got one to with Z57 clickie LOTC /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif You want to buy? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif)


----------



## albert (May 24, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Buy what? Z57 or Z52? How much?

BTW, James will be saving up to get a 1W or 3W modded MiniMag. While in broad daylight outdoor at 5pm, shine himself with my 1W HD LS already stunned him stone stone.


----------



## pjandyho (May 24, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Albert, James told me that.

Flashlight, The E1e is a good light. If you seriously want to sell, PM me a price.

Casey, my wife can't bare to even wack me. I am too much of a darling to her (puke puke...thick skin!!!). Hee hee hee...


----------



## albert (May 24, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Flashlight, quote me a price on that E1e.


----------



## CaseyTan (May 24, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*pjandyho said:*
Casey, my wife can't bare to even wack me. I am too much of a darling to her (puke puke...thick skin!!!). Hee hee hee... 

[/ QUOTE ]

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/sick.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/sick.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/sick.gif

hehehe, eh... wife now ? married already ???


----------



## pjandyho (May 24, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*CaseyTan said:*
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/sick.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/sick.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/sick.gif

hehehe, eh... wife now ? married already ??? 

[/ QUOTE ]
Yup. Now a happily married man. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## CaseyTan (May 24, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

congrats /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## albert (May 25, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

hehe... just received the PR head from McGizmo in my mail. Now waiting for L4 and Z57. All these waiting is killing me.


----------



## flashlight (May 25, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*albert said:*
hehe... just received the PR head from McGizmo in my mail. Now waiting for L4 and Z57. All these waiting is killing me. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Me too but good things will come to those who wait.. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## CaseyTan (May 25, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

hehe.. how bout passing the PR head to me first /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif i can "test" it for you using my e2e /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/evilgrin07.gif


----------



## albert (May 25, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*CaseyTan said:*
hehe.. how bout passing the PR head to me first /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif i can "test" it for you using my e2e /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/evilgrin07.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

tan ku ku... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/rolleyes.gif

why don't you pass me your e2e so i can test it out? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/evilgrin07.gif


----------



## CaseyTan (May 25, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/nana.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/nana.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/nana.gif

ok lar.. we meet and test it out together /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## albert (May 25, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*CaseyTan said:*
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/nana.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/nana.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/nana.gif

ok lar.. we meet and test it out together /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Where? When?


----------



## CaseyTan (May 25, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

hmm... next week after work ? i'm working in changi south area, east side ? or central ? or you want to cycle to my place @ woodlands /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## albert (May 25, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

wah biangz!!! stay in woodland, work in changi... how you go to work every day?

suggest meet at parkway parade or town...


----------



## CaseyTan (May 25, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*albert said:*
wah biangz!!! stay in woodland, work in changi... how you go to work every day?

suggest meet at parkway parade or town... 

[/ QUOTE ]

hehe, the $$$ lor /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif my main motivation /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif 

location is fine with me, lets get andy and the rest to join in.. 

how bout east coast ? dark enough to play with the lights ?


----------



## pjandyho (May 25, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Haha...here I am...when, where, who, and what.

When you guys going???

Where are you guys going???

Who is going???

What are you guys bringing???

Don't forget to call me eh.


----------



## albert (May 25, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Haha... if wait till next week, i sure die standing.

How about tomorrow night?

I'll bring MiniMag, LongBow Mirca, C2/KL3 and McGizmo's PR-N-DB917 head.

Let us fondle each other lights tomorrow night.


----------



## CaseyTan (May 25, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

tomorrow night ar ?? i'll let you guys know tonight... 

i'll bring Tigerlight, X5T-HA, e2e, arc aaa & ultra-g /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif

ok... fondle the lights only ... not the owner !!


----------



## albert (May 25, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Casey, PM me your mobile number. Thanks.


----------



## CaseyTan (May 25, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

PM-ed... i thought u have my mobile already ??


----------



## Nerd (May 25, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Wah... no on jio me, too bad I got to go back to rifle range road tomorrow night. Casey, can I borrow your TL? I got to cover range on the 27th to the 29th. Was thinking of borrowing FBA's 10x Dominator, but he hasn't replied yet. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/evilgrin07.gif


----------



## albert (May 25, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*CaseyTan said:*
PM-ed... i thought u have my mobile already ??  

[/ QUOTE ]

i blur liao. It's must be that PR-N-DB917 head's fault! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## albert (May 25, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*Nerd said:*
Wah... no on jio me, too bad I got to go back to rifle range road tomorrow night. Casey, can I borrow your TL? I got to cover range on the 27th to the 29th. Was thinking of borrowing FBA's 10x Dominator, but he hasn't replied yet. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/evilgrin07.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Dominic, where is my C3? Sold?


----------



## CaseyTan (May 25, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*albert said:*
i blur liao. It's must be that PR-N-DB917 head's fault! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

the PR-N-DB917 head is bad for you, give it to me quick ! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/twakfl.gif


----------



## CaseyTan (May 25, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*Nerd said:*
Wah... no on jio me, too bad I got to go back to rifle range road tomorrow night. Casey, can I borrow your TL? I got to cover range on the 27th to the 29th. Was thinking of borrowing FBA's 10x Dominator, but he hasn't replied yet. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/evilgrin07.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

ok lar, jio you now lor /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

want TL ? can, but still have problem with my charger leh /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif bought the step down convertor, but still cant charge (red light not on) ?? might have to go get another step-down converter and test there... probably i'll go get it later.. then can pass to you /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif 

so you bought albert's c3 eh ? so one to one exchange ? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/evilgrin07.gif


----------



## albert (May 25, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*CaseyTan said:*
so you bought albert's c3 eh ? so one to one exchange ? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/evilgrin07.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

i think he sold it to James and make some profit lah. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/clap.gif


----------



## Nerd (May 25, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Profit? Uh... Yeah, I gain a P91 which I accidentally.... ah... shall we say... disfigured cosmetically... The Clickie is sold. James was very generous with his pricing for the C3. He mention that for NS boys, he can understand our situation. Very nice of him.

Lol! I borrow the $$$ from my friend to get the C3 from you, and still haven't pay him back cos the money got circulated into all the different things...

I miss the C3. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif


----------



## albert (May 25, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*Nerd said:*
I miss the C3. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

hahaha... obi-good!

you want a bowling pin 9-led light i bought recently? sell you cheap cheap lah. sgd$20, ok?

no worry! james will give up all his incandescent surefires very soon, switching to full led. becoz my small minimag stunned him blur blur.


----------



## Nerd (May 25, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Wah... laugh like that... wait I blind you with a 500 lumen surefire then you know... lol! I'm not really that into 5mm LED lights nowadays. More of 5 watt and above. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/evilgrin07.gif


----------



## albert (May 25, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

May be adding a E2D to my collection soon.

Andy, who you bought your E2D from? Please PM me the details.


----------



## CaseyTan (May 25, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

so tomorrow on ? who wants to come out ? i'm okay with tomorrow.


----------



## Nerd (May 25, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

I'm okay, depending on timing and location. Gotta be back in camp by 2200 hours.


----------



## CaseyTan (May 25, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

tried two step down convertor @ a DIY shop, my TL still wont charge /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif red LED confirm ok as it was working before it was sent to me.. 

time can be around 1900, location east side ? or central, you guys choose, i'm okay with both places.


----------



## Nerd (May 25, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Go get a variable DC power supply.... ;p


----------



## CaseyTan (May 25, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

i have a variable DC supply, just that the TL charging base is not standard DC plug outlet.. unless i can get a same connector, then modify the AC/DC adaptor myself


----------



## albert (May 25, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

CaseyTan, Nerd and pjandyho, later we meet at 1900 at main entrance of National Library. After that we have a coffee/makan at S11 and proceed to fondle each other lights at Fort Canning Park. 

pjandyho, can you invite James along?

Each of you please post here what sort of lights you'll be bringing.


----------



## flashlight (May 25, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Hey guys, how about Friday at Bukit Timah Hill around 7pm? I got a briefing at the BT Nature Reserve Visitor Center at 6pm. It should be dark enough around there do you think? I only got my E1e, Arc4+ & Arc n-cell LS for now. Hopefully can get my McLux by then. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

I'll try & make it tomorrow also if I can.


----------



## CaseyTan (May 25, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

albert, i'm ok with the timing and location.

so who else is joining ?


----------



## albert (May 25, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Kindly add your nick/name onto this attendance list with the toys you'll be bringing for tonight party. Kindly swing a nice toy in your hand for easily identification purpose.

TIME: 1900hrs or 7.00pm
VENUE: National Library (main entrance)

1) CaseyTan (Tigerlight, X5T-HA, e2e, arc aaa & ultra-g)
2) albert (MiniMag, LB Eco, C2/KL3 & PR-DB917 head)
3) ???flashlight??? (E1e, Arc4+ & Arc n-cell LS)
4) ???Nerd??? (????, ????, ????, ???? & ????)
5) ???pjandyho??? (????, ????, ????, ???? & ????)
6) 
7)
8)
9)


----------



## kobane (May 25, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

just wondering anyone of you guys has got a arc LSH-S or LSH-P (with 2AA extender) or a madmax lite you want to let go? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif


----------



## pjandyho (May 25, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*albert said:*
Kindly add your nick/name onto this attendance list with the toys you'll be bringing for tonight party. Kindly swing a nice toy in your hand for easily identification purpose.

TIME: 1900hrs or 7.00pm
VENUE: National Library (main entrance)

1) CaseyTan (Tigerlight, X5T-HA, e2e, arc aaa & ultra-g)
2) albert (MiniMag, LB Eco, C2/KL3 & PR-DB917 head)
3) ???flashlight??? (E1e, Arc4+ & Arc n-cell LS)
4) ???Nerd??? (????, ????, ????, ???? & ????)
5) pjandyho (SF M2+KL5, SF G2Z, E2e, Inova X5T)
6) 
7)
8)
9) 

[/ QUOTE ]


----------



## pjandyho (May 25, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*albert said:*
May be adding a E2D to my collection soon.

Andy, who you bought your E2D from? Please PM me the details. 

[/ QUOTE ]

I got my E2D from Sheares Marketing. They gave me a very reasonable price which I could not refuse. The bad news is my E2D is still sitting in Hong Kong and will be shipped this week.

I am still waiting for my M3 also. It is supposed to reach me this week but I see nothing.

Andy Ho


----------



## albert (May 26, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*kobane said:*
just wondering anyone of you guys has got a arc LSH-S or LSH-P (with 2AA extender) or a madmax lite you want to let go? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

i believe Nerd has a Arc with 2AA extender. PM him to ask. Or come to the "fondling" party tonight at National Library at 7pm. I do have a Madmax Lite sandwich in my MiniMag. Come and see for yourself.


----------



## CaseyTan (May 26, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

sheet... it's raining heavily @ changi right now.. thunderstorm...


----------



## LITEmania (May 26, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Cheers ! 
You guys can bite a chewing gum from now in SQ ?
(I saw in the late news today wrt that deregulation.)

BTW, hope you have a nice getting together.

Also, I am missing the delicious beer and peanuts at "Long Bar" in Raffles Hotel.


----------



## flashlight (May 26, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*warren said:*
Cheers ! 
You guys can bite a chewing gum from now in SQ ?
(I saw in the late news today wrt that deregulation.)

BTW, hope you have a nice getting together.

Also, I am missing the delicious beer and peanuts at "Long Bar" in Raffles Hotel. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Hi Warren /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink2.gif

Yes, we can buy dental & nicotine chewing gum now but cannot spit it out carelessly anywhere or we'll get fined for littering! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif

Let us know when you're next in Singapore & we can have a mini-gathering at the Long Bar with you but don't forget to bring your flashlights! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

By the way, Singapore should be SG, SQ is SIA (Singapore Airlines) /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## CaseyTan (May 26, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

had fun last night /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

played with PR-DB917, KL5, LB Mirca, Maxmax lite mod etc 

Nerd /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/poke2.gif where were you ? you missed all the fun /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/nana.gif

I don't own a Luxeon light yet, maybe i should get one or two and play with it /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif


----------



## albert (May 27, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

pjandyho is organising an overnight campfire at Pulau Ubin on this coming Saturday 29/05/04 from 8.00pm to Sunday 30/05/04 at 6.00am. This trip will be the best time to play with your toys. Beside bringing your full range of toys, please don't forget to bring water, foods and toilet roll for yourself. 

Kindly add your nick/name onto this attendance list with the toys you'll be bringing for this overnight campfire.

TIME TO MEET : TO BE CONFIRM LATER
VENUE TO MEET: CHANGI VILLAGE (Outside 7-11 store)

1) pjandyho (L5, E2e/KL1, ????, ???? & ????) 
2) james (M2, L4, ????, ???? & ????) 
3) albert (MiniMag, LB Eco, Modified C2 & PR-DB917 head) 
4) 
5) 
6) 
7) 
8)


----------



## CaseyTan (May 27, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

hey albert, has your L4 body arrived yet ? better pray hard that it will arrive either tomorrow or on saturday /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## flashlight (May 27, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Hey albert, last fling before going back to the grinding wheel huh? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif Wish I could go /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif


----------



## albert (May 27, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

not yet come... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon23.gif

maybe you can lend me your E2e body for this weekend or till my L4 body arrived, in exchange i pass you my MiniMag to use/play. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## CaseyTan (May 27, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/jpshakehead.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/jpshakehead.gif
no no /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif


----------



## pjandyho (May 27, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

pjandyho is organising an overnight campfire at Pulau Ubin on this coming Saturday 29/05/04 from 8.00pm to Sunday 30/05/04 at 6.00am. This trip will be the best time to play with your toys. Beside bringing your full range of toys, please don't forget to bring water, foods and toilet roll for yourself.

Kindly add your nick/name onto this attendance list with the toys you'll be bringing for this overnight campfire.

TIME TO MEET : TO BE CONFIRM LATER
VENUE TO MEET: CHANGI VILLAGE (Outside 7-11 store)

1) pjandyho (L5, E2e/KL1, G2Z, Inova X5t)
2) james (M2, L4, ????, ???? & ????)
3) albert (MiniMag, LB Eco, Modified C2 & PR-DB917 head)
4) Alan (SF Z3) Andy's friend
5)
6)
7)
8)


----------



## albert (May 27, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

pjandyho, let james know that i just ordered a special custom modified KL3-HA TK with PR and TW0K in it. It can be use on my L4/C2 and his C3/M2.

CaseyTan, why no no? I will return back to you on Monday night.


----------



## CaseyTan (May 27, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

albert, without my e2e with me... i'm like ..... naked /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/nana.gif


----------



## pjandyho (May 27, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Don't worry Casey. We won't be fondling you.


----------



## tankahn (May 27, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

I will be bringing my M2/P61, C3/P90, L4, G2/Kl3, Streamlight TL3, Innova AA, MiniQ40. 7 pcs should be more than enough. Other than finding who has the best flood and the best throw, additional points for those who spot the first owl, wild pig, wild chicken, civet cat and of course our favourite durian fruit.


----------



## albert (May 27, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

I don't feel like going for this campfire if my L4 body don't arrived by then. It's consider a wasted trip for me.


----------



## RtOaNn (May 29, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Hey guys, just wanna ask...is the Photon Freedom Micro available in S'pore?
and where can i get Gerber Infinity Ultra at the cheapest price?
can i also find Infinity Ultra-G? don't think so right...


----------



## albert (May 29, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Try PM s2k and ask him.


----------



## flashlight (May 29, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*tankahn said:*
I will be bringing my M2/P61, C3/P90, L4, G2/Kl3, Streamlight TL3, Innova AA, MiniQ40. 7 pcs should be more than enough. Other than finding who has the best flood and the best throw, additional points for those who spot the first owl, wild pig, wild chicken, civet cat and of course our favourite durian fruit. 

[/ QUOTE ]

You forgot tiger, elephant & ghost.... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/eek.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/help.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/hahaha.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/faint.gif


----------



## albert (May 29, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

L4 body still no sign! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon23.gif


----------



## flashlight (May 29, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*albert said:*
L4 body still no sign! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon23.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

I'm still waiting for my McLuxes & Custom Arc LS also... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon23.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/jpshakehead.gif


----------



## albert (May 29, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*flashlight said:*
...my McLuxes...

[/ QUOTE ]

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/drool.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/drool.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/drool.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/drool.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/drool.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/drool.gif 

how many did you buy? BB or DB? mAH? bin code plzzzzzz?

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif


----------



## flashlight (May 29, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*albert said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*flashlight said:*
...my McLuxes...

[/ QUOTE ]

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/drool.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/drool.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/drool.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/drool.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/drool.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/drool.gif 

how many did you buy? BB or DB? mAH? bin code plzzzzzz?

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Shhhh /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/sssh.gif


----------



## albert (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

L2 will be landing soon at Sheares Marketing. Had a long talk with them recently, so these are going at SGD$290 for CPFers in SINGAPORE. Just mention you are from CPF to get this special price.


----------



## flashlight (Jun 11, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*albert said:*
L2 will be landing soon at Sheares Marketing. Had a long talk with them recently, so these are going at SGD$290 for CPFers in SINGAPORE. Just mention you are from CPF to get this special price. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Thanks for the info albert but I'm /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/broke.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/help.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon23.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mecry.gif


----------



## CaseyTan (Jun 11, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

cyril, give me your L1-PR-T, PR-T w/ E1e clicky, Arc 4 etc and L2 is yours for FREE /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif


----------



## pjandyho (Jun 11, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

I am waiting for U2 instead!!! Can't wait to see them. I was out shooting today and when I used my L5 to search my camera bag a bunch of teenagers sitting near me went WOW!!! Ooooh!!! Aaaahhh!!! That feels good.... can you just imagine deliberately changing your flashlight power by running it through 6 stages of brightness???


----------



## pjandyho (Jun 11, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Btw, I just came back from my in-camp training. We were doing a revised version of FIBUA passed down from the SOF and my Surefire with P61 really stunt a lot of guys there, including the trainers and officers...again, that felt gooooood...


----------



## albert (Jun 11, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Last week on a weekday around midnight, i was playing with the McLux at my void deck, kena spotchecked/cornered by 2 policeman trying to blind me using their 6P, in the end 1 of them kena blinded by the McLux. The other siam fast enough to avoid kena blinded. He asked for my ic and at the same time borrow my McLux to play, end up blinded himself. After that, they were more interested in my McLux than my ic. They left 15 minutes later, both still commented that they still see spots when they close their eyes. That felt super good...


----------



## albert (Jun 11, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

I'll be talking to Sheares Marketing again next week on supporting CPFers in SINGAPORE on below MSRP pricing for Surefire lights and accessories. Maybe i can workout a pre-order special on U2 from them. Anyone interested?


----------



## flashlight (Jun 12, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*albert said:*
Last week on a weekday around midnight, i was playing with the McLux at my void deck, kena spotchecked/cornered by 2 policeman trying to blind me using their 6P, in the end 1 of them kena blinded by the McLux. The other siam fast enough to avoid kena blinded. He asked for my ic and at the same time borrow my McLux to play, end up blinded himself. After that, they were more interested in my McLux than my ic. They left 15 minutes later, both still commented that they still see spots when they close their eyes. That felt super good... 

[/ QUOTE ]

I didn't know our cops had 6Ps? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif Last time I was using those silver-colored D cell Everyready torchlight, later had Streamlights I think. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon3.gif


----------



## albert (Jun 12, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*flashlight said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*albert said:*
Last week on a weekday around midnight, i was playing with the McLux at my void deck, kena spotchecked/cornered by 2 policeman trying to blind me using their 6P, in the end 1 of them kena blinded by the McLux. The other siam fast enough to avoid kena blinded. He asked for my ic and at the same time borrow my McLux to play, end up blinded himself. After that, they were more interested in my McLux than my ic. They left 15 minutes later, both still commented that they still see spots when they close their eyes. That felt super good... 

[/ QUOTE ]

I didn't know our cops had 6Ps? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif Last time I was using those silver-colored D cell Everyready torchlight, later had Streamlights I think. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon3.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

According to these two coppers, their 6P is personal issue, not from uncle harry. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif


----------



## flashlight (Jun 12, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*albert said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*flashlight said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*albert said:*
Last week on a weekday around midnight, i was playing with the McLux at my void deck, kena spotchecked/cornered by 2 policeman trying to blind me using their 6P, in the end 1 of them kena blinded by the McLux. The other siam fast enough to avoid kena blinded. He asked for my ic and at the same time borrow my McLux to play, end up blinded himself. After that, they were more interested in my McLux than my ic. They left 15 minutes later, both still commented that they still see spots when they close their eyes. That felt super good... 

[/ QUOTE ]

I didn't know our cops had 6Ps? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif Last time I was using those silver-colored D cell Everyready torchlight, later had Streamlights I think. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon3.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

According to these two coppers, their 6P is personal issue, not from uncle harry. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

No wonder. Do you know if they were regulars or PNSmen?


----------



## albert (Jun 12, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*flashlight said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*albert said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*flashlight said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*albert said:*
Last week on a weekday around midnight, i was playing with the McLux at my void deck, kena spotchecked/cornered by 2 policeman trying to blind me using their 6P, in the end 1 of them kena blinded by the McLux. The other siam fast enough to avoid kena blinded. He asked for my ic and at the same time borrow my McLux to play, end up blinded himself. After that, they were more interested in my McLux than my ic. They left 15 minutes later, both still commented that they still see spots when they close their eyes. That felt super good... 

[/ QUOTE ]

I didn't know our cops had 6Ps? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif Last time I was using those silver-colored D cell Everyready torchlight, later had Streamlights I think. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon3.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

According to these two coppers, their 6P is personal issue, not from uncle harry. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

No wonder. Do you know if they were regulars or PNSmen? 

[/ QUOTE ]

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif I'm not sure, anyway to tell? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif


----------



## lizardkok (Jun 13, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Hi, I'm Wen Yen from Yishun. Should have joined this forum when it started! I'm a great lover anything WHITE LED and solar energy related. However, I know nuts about the technical aspect of them. Really very shocked (the pleasant kind) to find so many of WHITE LED flashlight lovers in Singapore /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Me a newbie in White LED. Owned a Nuwai 1W (Luxeon bulb) and several other LED torchlight bought from Sim Lim Tower.

Anyone of you have selling 3W Luxeon flashlights?


----------



## flashlight (Jun 13, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

You have to ask but they may not be happy /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/evilgrin07.gif


----------



## flashlight (Jun 13, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*lizardkok said:*
Hi, I'm Wen Yen from Yishun. Should have joined this forum when it started! I'm a great lover anything WHITE LED and solar energy related. However, I know nuts about the technical aspect of them. Really very shocked (the pleasant kind) to find so many of WHITE LED flashlight lovers in Singapore /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Me a newbie in White LED. Owned a Nuwai 1W (Luxeon bulb) and several other LED torchlight bought from Sim Lim Tower.

Anyone of you have selling 3W Luxeon flashlights? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Hi Wen Yen /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink2.gif

Welcome to CPF. Enjoy your tour here & try not to get too addicted. However if you are keen on some more new range Nuwai lights I have just sent you a PM /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif Which are the ones you have now?


----------



## albert (Jun 13, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*lizardkok said:*
Hi, I'm Wen Yen from Yishun. Should have joined this forum when it started! I'm a great lover anything WHITE LED and solar energy related. However, I know nuts about the technical aspect of them. Really very shocked (the pleasant kind) to find so many of WHITE LED flashlight lovers in Singapore /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Me a newbie in White LED. Owned a Nuwai 1W (Luxeon bulb) and several other LED torchlight bought from Sim Lim Tower.

Anyone of you have selling 3W Luxeon flashlights? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Hi Wen Yen /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink2.gif,

Welcome to CPF. Please enjoy your stay here. 

Do you own any 2AA MiniMag flashlight? Do you know that the 2AA MiniMag can be modded into a 3W Luxeon flashlight with a simple sandwich and a kroll switch? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Try your best to attend our "Get-Together-And-Play" session. It will be a real eyes opener for you. You will get the chance to see super powerful Luxeon LED flashlights. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif


----------



## lizardkok (Jun 13, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Nope. I started my love for torchlight straight with LEDs /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Anyway...3W bulbs will drain the 2xAA batteries in no time, right? I was hoping to get my hands on a D cell type flashlight.

Yes, would love to join the gathering and learn lots from you guys! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif


----------



## albert (Jun 13, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

You don't know what you are missing out. 

Wait till you see my 2AA MiniMag with 1W HD and S017XA reflector. A set of 2AA akaline batteries can last 3 hours on my 1W, about 90mins on a 3W.

How old are you? Can PM me your real name and mobile number? Easiler to contact this way.


----------



## kobane (Jun 13, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

albert,

PM sent hee... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## flashlight (Jun 13, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*albert said:*
You don't know what you are missing out. 

Wait till you see my 2AA MiniMag with 1W HD and S017XA reflector. A set of 2AA akaline batteries can last 3 hours on my 1W, about 90mins on a 3W.

How old are you? Can PM me your real name and mobile number? Easiler to contact this way. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Oh be careful lizardkok, he has evil intentions on you /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/evilgrin07.gif


----------



## CaseyTan (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

so lizardkok, looking for new LED lights ? interested in a Pelican M6 LED Black ? pm me /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/evilgrin07.gif

btw, flashlight & i are in woodlands, only 15 mins away from Yishun /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif come and view flashlight's nuwai lights /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

cyril, now u owe me half a crab /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/nana.gif


----------



## flashlight (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*CaseyTan said:*
so lizardkok, looking for new LED lights ? interested in a Pelican M6 LED Black ? pm me /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/evilgrin07.gif

btw, flashlight & i are in woodlands, only 15 mins away from Yishun /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif come and view flashlight's nuwai lights /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

cyril, now u owe me half a crab /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/nana.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

haha, too late, I alraedy told him that. Minus one crab leg for you /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/nana.gif


----------



## CaseyTan (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

flashlight /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/xyxgun.gif caseytan

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/dedhorse.gif


----------



## pjandyho (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Hi Wen Yen, beware of Albert /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/drool.gif he will get your pocket emptied in no time /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Do not fall into his trap or you would be donating your money to the development of Luxeon by Lumileds /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon23.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon23.gif

Andy /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/xyxgun.gif Albert (/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/hahaha.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/hahaha.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/hahaha.gif)


----------



## lizardkok (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Hey hey, people. I'm touched by all your "interest" in a newbie like me. Don't worry andy, I not rich enough to be "donating" money to anyone. My wife would make sure I don't. As for Casey and flashlight: I would love to meet up with you guys and see your collection of flashlights! And do you guys know of any shop that sells White LED torchlights? I've been searching for a D cell type > 20 (8,000 - 10,000 mcd) LEDs torchlight but to no avail. Closest I get to is http://www.mteccd.com. Anyone has any contacts? Albert, you sell LED torchlights?


----------



## flashlight (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*lizardkok said:*
Hey hey, people. I'm touched by all your "interest" in a newbie like me. Don't worry andy, I not rich enough to be "donating" money to anyone. My wife would make sure I don't. As for Casey and flashlight: I would love to meet up with you guys and see your collection of flashlights! And do you guys know of any shop that sells White LED torchlights? I've been searching for a D cell type > 20 (8,000 - 10,000 mcd) LEDs torchlight but to no avail. Closest I get to is http://www.mteccd.com. Anyone has any contacts? Albert, you sell LED torchlights? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Those are el cheapo made in china ones, some as cheap as S$10 only. Saw some at Eastgear at Penin. Plaza. Even the Nuwais beat them hands down in light quality & build.


----------



## albert (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ohgeez.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/confused.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mad.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mad.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mad.gif

pjandyho and flashlight, you all CCB, Hor Kwee Kan & Hor Kow Kan!!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/rant.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/rant.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/rant.gif

lizardkok, you better don't meet up with flashlight, if not i guaranty your pocket full of freaking big holes... when you saw his McLuxes... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/faint.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/faint.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/faint.gif


----------



## CaseyTan (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

yo lizard man, you can check out elektrolumens.com, they have some D-Cell LuxIII lights. Personally i prefer 123s, small and light, D-Cell is too darn bulky.

hey albert, i've seen your PR head and flashlight's PR-Ts, my pocket still intact leh... hehhehe

maybe you should stop carrying your e2d in your pocket, full of holes now... your money will drop /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## lizardkok (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*albert said:*
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ohgeez.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/confused.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mad.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mad.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mad.gif

pjandyho and flashlight, you all CCB, Hor Kwee Kan & Hor Kow Kan!!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/rant.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/rant.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/rant.gif

lizardkok, you better don't meet up with flashlight, if not i guaranty your pocket full of freaking big holes... when you saw his McLuxes... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/faint.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/faint.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/faint.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Albert, don't get so upset. It's ok. I trust all and at the same time trust no one. Need time to get to know someone right? I will be happy to learn from you guys...and hopefully can contribute too.

So, any gathering soon? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## flashlight (Jun 15, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*lizardkok said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*albert said:*
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ohgeez.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/confused.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mad.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mad.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mad.gif

pjandyho and flashlight, you all CCB, Hor Kwee Kan & Hor Kow Kan!!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/rant.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/rant.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/rant.gif

lizardkok, you better don't meet up with flashlight, if not i guaranty your pocket full of freaking big holes... when you saw his McLuxes... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/faint.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/faint.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/faint.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Albert, don't get so upset. It's ok. I trust all and at the same time trust no one. Need time to get to know someone right? I will be happy to learn from you guys...and hopefully can contribute too.

So, any gathering soon? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

haha, no problem lah, albert is actually is a very nice helpful guy in sourcing for good lobangs for everyone especially for Longbow, Pilas & Surefire stuff, he just likes to kan here & kan there that's all /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif


----------



## CaseyTan (Jun 15, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

sigh, you guys, stop saying those hokkien vulgar words /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/whoopin.gif


----------



## albert (Jun 15, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*CaseyTan said:*
so lizardkok, looking for new LED lights ? interested in a Pelican M6 LED Black ? pm me /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/evilgrin07.gif

[/ QUOTE ]

See! Very soon your pocket will have a SGD$100 hole, but it's still slightly better than a SGD$150 hole if you buy in SINGAPORE. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ohgeez.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/broke.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/broke.gif


----------



## albert (Jun 15, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*CaseyTan said:*
maybe you should stop carrying your e2d in your pocket, full of holes now... your money will drop /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

What is e2d??? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/confused.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif

I only know black McLux PR-T head with black e2 body. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif


----------



## CaseyTan (Jun 15, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

so pass me the D head then, since u dont need it /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/nana.gif


----------



## albert (Jun 15, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

D head??? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif

Oh! The e2d bezel. Too bad you are a bit too late. Not with me now. I just dropped it off at the PO this morning. Going to US for a extreme make-over. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/nana.gif


----------



## CaseyTan (Jun 15, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

wah... another mod... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/eek.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/eek.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/eek.gif


----------



## albert (Jun 15, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

hehehe... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/sssh.gif


----------



## flashlight (Jun 15, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*albert said:*
hehehe... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/sssh.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif


----------



## pjandyho (Jun 15, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Hey Albert, so you managed to get a black PR head for your E2D already??? I got my replacement bezel for my E2D which is even tighter focus than my E2e and original E2D bezel.


----------



## pjandyho (Jun 15, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

By the way, what mod are you doing for the E2D bezel?


----------



## albert (Jun 15, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*pjandyho said:*
I got my replacement bezel for my E2D which is even tighter focus than my E2e and original E2D bezel. 

[/ QUOTE ]

From Sheares, Supremeco or Surefire?


----------



## pjandyho (Jun 15, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

From Surefire of course. Hey tell me more about ya PR black. You getting it?


----------



## albert (Jun 16, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

I'll show it to you when i get it.


----------



## flashlight (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Hi Jeffrey, you are damn old man at 3+++! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/eek.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif


----------



## flashlight (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Hey guys, a nice fellow CPFer rocketmaninphx (Gary) of Phoenix, AZ (home of Arc) says he's coming to Singapore in Oct.& has kindly offered to bring stuff in for us. Here's his message - 

'I will most likely be out in Singapore in October if the Singapore CPF team wants me to carry anything over from the US. 

I live in PHX home of ARC and CM so I can hand pick ARC product.'

We should organise a SG-US get together for him when he's here, what do you guys think? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## CaseyTan (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

3+++ is old ? damn... i'm hitting the big 3 next year /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon23.gif


----------



## CaseyTan (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

how 'bout 20 boxes of Surefire 123s for a start /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## pjandyho (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

I am game with the batteries but he might have a problem with FAA regulations about carrying more than 12 batteries on flight.

I am already 30, am I considered old???


----------



## albert (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

These are the stuffs i want, if he can help. Will re-confirm quantity again when in September.

5 units of Inova 24/7 (Red color) from County Comm.

A Get-Together session would be great for us.


----------



## flashlight (Jun 18, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*albert said:*
These are the stuffs i want, if he can help. Will re-confirm quantity again when in September.

5 units of Inova 24/7 (Red color) from County Comm.

A Get-Together session would be great for us. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Albert, do you think it's too early to start a list here or maybe we should just PM him what we'd like & make arrrangements that way? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon3.gif


----------



## flashlight (Jun 18, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*CaseyTan said:*
3+++ is old ? damn... i'm hitting the big 3 next year /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon23.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

3+++ is 3000?? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon3.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## flashlight (Jun 18, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*albert said:*
L2 will be landing soon at Sheares Marketing. Had a long talk with them recently, so these are going at SGD$290 for CPFers in SINGAPORE. Just mention you are from CPF to get this special price. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Albert, are the L2s in already? Is that special price for us confirmed? Thanks.


----------



## kobane (Jun 19, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

hi guys,

like to enquire if anyone has a SF G2 for sale?

also, have talked personally over the phone with albert. he told me that patrick is dealing with longbow flashlights. i PMed him but he hasnt replied. maybe he's overseas... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif

have thought of getting a cut down version of a minimag using only 1 AA and a MMlite. that would be a cute EDC too... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif

summarise :
1) a used SF G2 (coz got no $$ to get higher end SFs)
2) longbow/modded 1AA minimag with MMlite(too much to ask for a EDC to replace my infinity ultra?)


----------



## kobane (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

yoohoo.... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/poke2.gif

amazing. simply amazing.

so much replies were flying around, and the moment i posted an enquiry, all went dead silent /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/confused.gif

guess i should keep mum from now on. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ohgeez.gif


----------



## pjandyho (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Hi Kobane,

You are asking a question openly if anyone has a G2 and minimag for sale. If there is no one with such items to sell you who then do you think would reply you??? I think you are a little over-reacting here. We are a small CPF family here in Singapore and I don't think anyone is being discriminating here. Just relax and wait on.

Andy Ho


----------



## kobane (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

sorry mate,

no offence. maybe i sounded a bit harsh. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/sleepy.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/sleepy.gif


----------



## albert (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

You are!

I don't have any G2/LongBow/Modded 1AA MiniMag w/ MMlite to let go. That is why i did not answer your question.


----------



## albert (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*flashlight said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*albert said:*
These are the stuffs i want, if he can help. Will re-confirm quantity again when in September.

5 units of Inova 24/7 (Red color) from County Comm.

A Get-Together session would be great for us. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Albert, do you think it's too early to start a list here or maybe we should just PM him what we'd like & make arrrangements that way? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon3.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

He is coming in October, i guess you can start to list here from 1st of August with closing at 24th of August. Payment sent to you by 31st of August. He will order the stuffs after he received your lump sum payment in early September.


----------



## flashlight (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*albert said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*flashlight said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*albert said:*
These are the stuffs i want, if he can help. Will re-confirm quantity again when in September.

5 units of Inova 24/7 (Red color) from County Comm.

A Get-Together session would be great for us. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Albert, do you think it's too early to start a list here or maybe we should just PM him what we'd like & make arrrangements that way? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon3.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

He is coming in October, i guess you can start to list here from 1st of August with closing at 24th of August. Payment sent to you by 31st of August. He will order the stuffs after he received your lump sum payment in early September. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Er, we can start a list but I think we can send payment direct to him & not me leh /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif


----------



## flashlight (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Anyone seen or heard from chamenos (Winston) recently? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon3.gif Need to contact him about PayPal matters. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/help.gif PM'ed & emailed but no replies /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif


----------



## Nerd (Jun 25, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Nope, I haven't been able to get him on his phone either. For all practical purposes, he's MIA, probably bought too many X990s and KumKangs..... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/broke.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/evilgrin07.gif


----------



## pjandyho (Jun 25, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

I hope he is still alive...


----------



## albert (Jun 25, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

choi! choi! choi!

pjandyho, that's not a good thing to say.

I hope he is out of town for business/leisures and his mobile phone has no roaming service.


----------



## albert (Jun 27, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*flashlight said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*albert said:*
L2 will be landing soon at Sheares Marketing. Had a long talk with them recently, so these are going at SGD$290 for CPFers in SINGAPORE. Just mention you are from CPF to get this special price. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Albert, are the L2s in already? Is that special price for us confirmed? Thanks. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Only 1 piece of the L2 lot (total 10 pieces) has landed in Sheares and is available for viewing. Price at SGD$290 each. Those who want can leave your name and contact number here, I'll try to negiotate for better price and contact you when the final shippment arrived in the next few days.


----------



## flashlight (Jun 27, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Thanks for the update Albert. Are you planning to get one?


----------



## flashlight (Jun 27, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*flashlight said:*
Anyone seen or heard from chamenos (Winston) recently? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon3.gif Need to contact him about PayPal matters. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/help.gif PM'ed & emailed but no replies /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

I'm glad to announce that chamenos is alive & well /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif He's just completed his two week confinement as part of serving the nation. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## pjandyho (Jun 27, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*flashlight said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*flashlight said:*
Anyone seen or heard from chamenos (Winston) recently? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon3.gif Need to contact him about PayPal matters. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/help.gif PM'ed & emailed but no replies /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

I'm glad to announce that chamenos is alive & well /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif He's just completed his two week confinement as part of serving the nation. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Kudos /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/clap.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/clap.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/clap.gif Welcome back Chamenos /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink2.gif


----------



## albert (Jun 27, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*flashlight said:*
Thanks for the update Albert. Are you planning to get one? 

[/ QUOTE ]

I'll pass on L2. I have some McLuxes coming in.


----------



## flashlight (Jun 27, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*albert said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*flashlight said:*
Thanks for the update Albert. Are you planning to get one? 

[/ QUOTE ]

I'll pass on L2. I have some McLuxes coming in. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Let us know how your McE2D mod turns out /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Morganch_oh (Jun 28, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Just join the forum

CPF handle: morganch_oh
Name:Morgan Oh
Age:30
What you do for a living: BirdMan
Degree of flashaholism: Just started. Pelican M6 Li and LED. XM2, Streamlight TwinTask 3AA & TL3, PAL, Maglight 5D

Love small and high power flash, as my job requires me to do an aircraft external checks before take off.

Do give me a pm or email at [email protected] if you hav any good stuff for sale.

Is there anylight that is as small as a 2-3Li-batt size with the same power as a Mag 5D cells


----------



## SJACKAL (Jun 28, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Hello I am new here!

CPF handle: SJACKAL
Name: Jackal 
Age: 20+
What you do for a living: Security
Degree of flashaholism: Heavy user of flashlights. 

When I was like 13 or 14 years old, a group of people brought me to a World War 2 bunker in Sentosa island to walk unaided in total darkness. If I have something like a P61 lamp... Overseas, there is a hobby known as caving, where people explore dark and dangerous caves for adventure, wish I can do that too. Now I only explore my storeroom. Haha.

Before I only know Maglite and Energiser, used to thought Maglite is the king and the most expensive. Last time don't even want to spend on a Maglite but like to buy those cheaper "chiong" maglite from Beach Rd army market.

When LED got popular, was amazed by that keychain sized thing that blinded me with its white light, so started to play with keychain LEDs.

Recent years got to know about LEDs from CMG, Inova, Princeton Tec, etc, when browsing the web. From these also got introduced back to incandescents; to Surefire, then I know who is real king.

Just when I thought LEDs are good, they come out with Luxeon Stars.

EDC - Princeton Tec Pulsar
Work - Surefire 6P, Princeton Tec Pulsar 2
Camp - CMG Infinity Ultra, Mini Maglite AA
Keep - Inova X5T, Longbow Micra (coming soon)
Aiming - Inova XO

Got questions also; where did you guys get your Ultra G? Any news of Inova XO in Sg yet?

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## albert (Jun 28, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*flashlight said:*
Let us know how your McE2D mod turns out /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Not done by Don, so cannot call it "Mc" something.


----------



## Joe78 (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

CPF handle: Joe78
Name: Joe
Age: 20+ 
What you do for a living: Designer
Degree of flashaholism: Newbie, like most people, thought that MagLite was tha bomb. Only to find out that it's not. I only own a giant 6 D-cell MagLite, a silly LED key chain light and a AAA maglite that's all busted now. For now, no dough to get anything expensive. So for now I can only dream about the good stuff.......


----------



## CaseyTan (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

argh ! east and west side of Singapore blackout ! but not woodlands !! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif


----------



## flashlight (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*CaseyTan said:*
argh ! east and west side of Singapore blackout ! but not woodlands !! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Really ah? Come let's go sabotage the power station Casey. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/evilgrin07.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif


----------



## flashlight (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*albert said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*flashlight said:*
Let us know how your McE2D mod turns out /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Not done by Don, so cannot call it "Mc" something. 

[/ QUOTE ]


OIC /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif

Welcome Morgan, SJACKAL & joe78 /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink2.gif


----------



## CaseyTan (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

you go and sabo lor, i'll wait for the blackout with all my lights ready /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## albert (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Very shiok!!! Total blackout for 1 hour 30 minutes. 

McLuxes are very good! One each for living room, kitchen, master bedroom and 2nd bedroom.

MMlite 1W 2AA MiniMag for toilet in kitchen. BB400 3W 2AA MiniMag for walk-in wardrobe cum toilet in master bedroom.

My neighbour thought that i have backup power source... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/drool.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif


----------



## CaseyTan (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

sigh.. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon3.gif
good for you, you get to show off your lights /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif

i hope blackout will happen in my area next time /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif


----------



## flashlight (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*albert said:*
Very shiok!!! Total blackout for 1 hour 30 minutes. 

McLuxes are very good! One each for living room, kitchen, master bedroom and 2nd bedroom.

MMlite 1W 2AA MiniMag for toilet in kitchen. BB400 3W 2AA MiniMag for walk-in wardrobe cum toilet in master bedroom.

My neighbour thought that i have backup power source... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/drool.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]


/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/clap.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/clap.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/clap.gif

Er but you poop & put your clothes in the same place ah? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/faint.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/hahaha.gif


----------



## albert (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*flashlight said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*albert said:*
Very shiok!!! Total blackout for 1 hour 30 minutes. 

McLuxes are very good! One each for living room, kitchen, master bedroom and 2nd bedroom.

MMlite 1W 2AA MiniMag for toilet in kitchen. BB400 3W 2AA MiniMag for walk-in wardrobe cum toilet in master bedroom.

My neighbour thought that i have backup power source... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/drool.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]


/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/clap.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/clap.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/clap.gif

Er but you poop & put your clothes in the same place ah? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/faint.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/hahaha.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

No, no. I stayed in a 4-rooms flat. I converted half of the master bedroom into a walk-in wardrobe just outside of the toilet, the other half into a computer room. The wall between the master bedroom and 2nd bedroom was pull down. So in my case, i have a f**king big master bedroom.


----------



## flashlight (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*albert said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*flashlight said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*albert said:*
Very shiok!!! Total blackout for 1 hour 30 minutes. 

McLuxes are very good! One each for living room, kitchen, master bedroom and 2nd bedroom.

MMlite 1W 2AA MiniMag for toilet in kitchen. BB400 3W 2AA MiniMag for walk-in wardrobe cum toilet in master bedroom.

My neighbour thought that i have backup power source... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/drool.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]


/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/clap.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/clap.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/clap.gif

Er but you poop & put your clothes in the same place ah? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/faint.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/hahaha.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

No, no. I stayed in a 4-rooms flat. I converted half of the master bedroom into a walk-in wardrobe just outside of the toilet, the other half into a computer room. The wall between the master bedroom and 2nd bedroom was pull down. So in my case, i have a f**king big master bedroom. 

[/ QUOTE ]

OIC, I'm assuming most of the clothes in the wardrobe are your wife's & that you don't have children yet? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif Or is the wardrobe space for all your torchlight collection /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif


----------



## albert (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*flashlight said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*albert said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*flashlight said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*albert said:*
Very shiok!!! Total blackout for 1 hour 30 minutes. 

McLuxes are very good! One each for living room, kitchen, master bedroom and 2nd bedroom.

MMlite 1W 2AA MiniMag for toilet in kitchen. BB400 3W 2AA MiniMag for walk-in wardrobe cum toilet in master bedroom.

My neighbour thought that i have backup power source... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/drool.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]


/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/clap.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/clap.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/clap.gif

Er but you poop & put your clothes in the same place ah? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/faint.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/hahaha.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

No, no. I stayed in a 4-rooms flat. I converted half of the master bedroom into a walk-in wardrobe just outside of the toilet, the other half into a computer room. The wall between the master bedroom and 2nd bedroom was pull down. So in my case, i have a f**king big master bedroom. 

[/ QUOTE ]

OIC, I'm assuming most of the clothes in the wardrobe are your wife's & that you don't have children yet? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif Or is the wardrobe space for all your torchlight collection /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

I wish... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/rolleyes.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/rolleyes.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/rolleyes.gif


----------



## flashlight (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*albert said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*flashlight said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*albert said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*flashlight said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*albert said:*
Very shiok!!! Total blackout for 1 hour 30 minutes. 

McLuxes are very good! One each for living room, kitchen, master bedroom and 2nd bedroom.

MMlite 1W 2AA MiniMag for toilet in kitchen. BB400 3W 2AA MiniMag for walk-in wardrobe cum toilet in master bedroom.

My neighbour thought that i have backup power source... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/drool.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]


/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/clap.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/clap.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/clap.gif

Er but you poop & put your clothes in the same place ah? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/faint.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/hahaha.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

No, no. I stayed in a 4-rooms flat. I converted half of the master bedroom into a walk-in wardrobe just outside of the toilet, the other half into a computer room. The wall between the master bedroom and 2nd bedroom was pull down. So in my case, i have a f**king big master bedroom. 

[/ QUOTE ]

OIC, I'm assuming most of the clothes in the wardrobe are your wife's & that you don't have children yet? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif Or is the wardrobe space for all your torchlight collection /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

I wish... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/rolleyes.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/rolleyes.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/rolleyes.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]


Slowly lah, soon you will need one whole room for your lights /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## albert (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*SJACKAL said:*
Got questions also; where did you guys get your Ultra G? Any news of Inova XO in Sg yet?

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Sng Arms in Chinatown should have some Ultra G available.

Inova X0 should best buy from US. Cheaper.

I got my Inova 24/7 from US at SGD65 whereas Sheares Marketing is selling them for SGD95 each.


----------



## pjandyho (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

What the heck!!! How come there is no blackout here in Tampines??? Why do I always miss it??? Albert did you purposely walk out to make your neighbors drool?


----------



## albert (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

No, i didn't. They pass by my unit wondering why so bright, like no black out, but why all the corridors so dark. I went door-to-door offering free candles to my neighbours carrying with me a McLux. They look mega surprise why this flashlight so f**king powerful.


----------



## SJACKAL (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*albert said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*SJACKAL said:*
Got questions also; where did you guys get your Ultra G? Any news of Inova XO in Sg yet?

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Sng Arms in Chinatown should have some Ultra G available.

Inova X0 should best buy from US. Cheaper.

I got my Inova 24/7 from US at SGD65 whereas Sheares Marketing is selling them for SGD95 each. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Thanx.


----------



## SJACKAL (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*albert said:*
No, i didn't. They pass by my unit wondering why so bright, like no black out, but why all the corridors so dark. I went door-to-door offering free candles to my neighbours carrying with me a McLux. They look mega surprise why this flashlight so f**king powerful. 

[/ QUOTE ]

SF 6P is enough to shock my neighbours. Especially when it light up the whole dark corridor two blocks and few floors away...


----------



## flashlight (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*albert said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*flashlight said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*albert said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*flashlight said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*albert said:*
Very shiok!!! Total blackout for 1 hour 30 minutes. 

McLuxes are very good! One each for living room, kitchen, master bedroom and 2nd bedroom.

MMlite 1W 2AA MiniMag for toilet in kitchen. BB400 3W 2AA MiniMag for walk-in wardrobe cum toilet in master bedroom.

My neighbour thought that i have backup power source... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/drool.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]


/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/clap.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/clap.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/clap.gif

Er but you poop & put your clothes in the same place ah? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/faint.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/hahaha.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

No, no. I stayed in a 4-rooms flat. I converted half of the master bedroom into a walk-in wardrobe just outside of the toilet, the other half into a computer room. The wall between the master bedroom and 2nd bedroom was pull down. So in my case, i have a f**king big master bedroom. 

[/ QUOTE ]

OIC, I'm assuming most of the clothes in the wardrobe are your wife's & that you don't have children yet? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif Or is the wardrobe space for all your torchlight collection /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

I wish... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/rolleyes.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/rolleyes.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/rolleyes.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]


----------



## Morganch_oh (Jun 30, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

I was Playing Mahjong. and the BLACKOUT came.

we wanted to continue the game so took out my Mag 6D cells, let it stand upright, Shine it directly to the Ceiling and WALA. Brighten up the whole living room and continue with the Mahjong.

The rest of my light Streamlight TL3, Pelican M6 Li can't last as long as the Mag, Not as powerful for our requirement, and I'm afraid that they will overheat too (furthur more a Mag bulb is still cheaper to Change if it blows)


----------



## CaseyTan (Jun 30, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

since you use it so often in your work, why don't you get a MagCharger /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif and replace it with the Welch Allyn Bulb, brigher than stock bulb


----------



## Morganch_oh (Jun 30, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

The mag is powerful, but too big for my bag.

Therefore. I still using my M6 Li and Streamlight TL3 till I found another light of the same size with a stronger and more powerful light beam.


----------



## flashlight (Jun 30, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*Morganch_oh said:*
The mag is powerful, but too big for my bag.

Therefore. I still using my M6 Li and Streamlight TL3 till I found another light of the same size with a stronger and more powerful light beam. 

[/ QUOTE ]

I hear the LED Xtreme Predator calling your name /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif


----------



## Morganch_oh (Jun 30, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

after some serious thinking the LEDxtreme is definitely more powerful than the M6 LED. But I guess no LED can be compare to an Incandescent bulb. (Right?)

I may still get the LEDxtreme but will still continue or hope to find something better than the Pelican M6Incandescent and Streamlight TL3


----------



## CaseyTan (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

saw this in today's "Today", from carrefour, 2M candlepower for 9.90, anybody buying it ? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

http://tjtech.org/~CPF/caseytan/0207BZL018.pdf


----------



## pjandyho (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Wow I didn't know Energizer manufactures a "Professional Spotlight". I wonder how professional is that? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif

Hey Casey, the 2M CP light is a very good throw light but without a flood. It has only momentary on so you use it like firing a pistol. What I hate about it is the bloody big size that makes it stupid for EDC. Thanks for sharing though. Appreciate it very much. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink2.gif


----------



## RtOaNn (Jul 3, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*albert said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*SJACKAL said:*
Got questions also; where did you guys get your Ultra G? Any news of Inova XO in Sg yet?

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Sng Arms in Chinatown should have some Ultra G available.


[/ QUOTE ]
don't think they have it...been there a few times and only the new Gerber Infinity Ultras are there....


----------



## Morganch_oh (Jul 3, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

I saw them at Sngarms beach rd branch.

[ QUOTE ]
*RtOaNn said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*albert said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*SJACKAL said:*
Got questions also; where did you guys get your Ultra G? Any news of Inova XO in Sg yet?

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Sng Arms in Chinatown should have some Ultra G available.


[/ QUOTE ]
don't think they have it...been there a few times and only the new Gerber Infinity Ultras are there.... 

[/ QUOTE ]


----------



## CaseyTan (Jul 4, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*pjandyho said:*
Hey Casey, the 2M CP light is a very good throw light but without a flood. It has only momentary on so you use it like firing a pistol. What I hate about it is the bloody big size that makes it stupid for EDC. Thanks for sharing though. Appreciate it very much. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink2.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

hehe, it's so cheap, just bought one for fun /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif it has constant on, by clicking the switch. 

and i've tried it at raffles place, i can shine to the top of Hitachi Tower /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/evilgrin07.gif


----------



## flashlight (Jul 4, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*CaseyTan said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*pjandyho said:*
Hey Casey, the 2M CP light is a very good throw light but without a flood. It has only momentary on so you use it like firing a pistol. What I hate about it is the bloody big size that makes it stupid for EDC. Thanks for sharing though. Appreciate it very much. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink2.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

hehe, it's so cheap, just bought one for fun /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif it has constant on, by clicking the switch. 

and i've tried it at raffles place, i can shine to the top of Hitachi Tower /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/evilgrin07.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

So is it your new EDC? Can carry in your pocket? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif Can you shine it over to my house? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## CaseyTan (Jul 4, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*flashlight said:*
So is it your new EDC? Can carry in your pocket? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif Can you shine it over to my house? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

pm me your block number, which floor, i'll sms you and shine it towards your unit from the other end of the big field /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink2.gif


----------



## albert (Jul 4, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*Morganch_oh said:*
I saw them at Sngarms beach rd branch.

[ QUOTE ]
*RtOaNn said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*albert said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*SJACKAL said:*
Got questions also; where did you guys get your Ultra G? Any news of Inova XO in Sg yet?

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Sng Arms in Chinatown should have some Ultra G available.


[/ QUOTE ]
don't think they have it...been there a few times and only the new Gerber Infinity Ultras are there.... 

[/ QUOTE ] 

[/ QUOTE ]

Isn't the Infinity Ultra and Ultra G the same thing, just different in brand???


----------



## flashlight (Jul 4, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*CaseyTan said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*flashlight said:*
So is it your new EDC? Can carry in your pocket? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif Can you shine it over to my house? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

pm me your block number, which floor, i'll sms you and shine it towards your unit from the other end of the big field /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink2.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

haha, unfortunately, my unit is facing the Mandai Tekong Park & Ave 5, the other side. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## CaseyTan (Jul 4, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*flashlight said:*
haha, unfortunately, my unit is facing the Mandai Tekong Park & Ave 5, the other side. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

no problem, i just go to the park there and shine at you /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/nana.gif


----------



## flashlight (Jul 5, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*CaseyTan said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*flashlight said:*
haha, unfortunately, my unit is facing the Mandai Tekong Park & Ave 5, the other side. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

no problem, i just go to the park there and shine at you /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/nana.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

OK, on for tonite? I inform the Woodlands NPC in advance to ambush you, haha. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif


----------



## CaseyTan (Jul 5, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*flashlight said:*
OK, on for tonite? I inform the Woodlands NPC in advance to ambush you, haha. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

ok, you stand in front of the window and pull down your pants, stick your butt to the glass, then i'll help the friendly neighbourhood police to see that you're mooning at them /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/nana.gif


----------



## Nerd (Jul 5, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

You guys ah..... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif

Just wait a few months more, when I do get my phoenix... lol! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/nana.gif


----------



## SJACKAL (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Hi Albert,

Yes, last time there was CMG Infinity Task Light, then they came out with CMG Infinity Ultra, which has an anoxided green body. Later they got a government contract to do Ultra G, which I think the G means Government, green body also, but its printed "US Government" instead of "CMG Infinity Ultra", its not available to the commerical market but there are some surplus at countycomm

The knife and scissor company Gerber(Fiskars) bought over CMG(Course Made Good), and thereafter its printed Gerber instead of CMG. The ultras left at Sngarms are Gerbers, the tasklights left at sngarms are CMGs.

No difference between CMG and Gerber, but the Ultra G mentioned here are brighter then the original Infinity Ultras, but has a shorter runtime.

[ QUOTE ]
*albert said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*Morganch_oh said:*
I saw them at Sngarms beach rd branch.

[ QUOTE ]
*RtOaNn said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*albert said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*SJACKAL said:*
Got questions also; where did you guys get your Ultra G? Any news of Inova XO in Sg yet?

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Sng Arms in Chinatown should have some Ultra G available.


[/ QUOTE ]
don't think they have it...been there a few times and only the new Gerber Infinity Ultras are there.... 

[/ QUOTE ] 

[/ QUOTE ]

Isn't the Infinity Ultra and Ultra G the same thing, just different in brand??? 

[/ QUOTE ]


----------



## flashlight (Jul 7, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*SJACKAL said:*
Hi Albert,

Yes, last time there was CMG Infinity Task Light, then they came out with CMG Infinity Ultra, which has an anoxided green body. Later they got a government contract to do Ultra G, which I think the G means Government, green body also, but its printed "US Government" instead of "CMG Infinity Ultra", its not available to the commerical market but there are some surplus at countycomm

The knife and scissor company Gerber(Fiskars) bought over CMG(Course Made Good), and thereafter its printed Gerber instead of CMG. The ultras left at Sngarms are Gerbers, the tasklights left at sngarms are CMGs.

No difference between CMG and Gerber, but the Ultra G mentioned here are brighter then the original Infinity Ultras, but has a shorter runtime.

[ QUOTE ]
*albert said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*Morganch_oh said:*
I saw them at Sngarms beach rd branch.

[ QUOTE ]
*RtOaNn said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*albert said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*SJACKAL said:*
Got questions also; where did you guys get your Ultra G? Any news of Inova XO in Sg yet?

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Sng Arms in Chinatown should have some Ultra G available.


[/ QUOTE ]
don't think they have it...been there a few times and only the new Gerber Infinity Ultras are there.... 

[/ QUOTE ] 

[/ QUOTE ]

Isn't the Infinity Ultra and Ultra G the same thing, just different in brand??? 

[/ QUOTE ] 

[/ QUOTE ]

Very detailed answer! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif


----------



## seacoconuts (Jul 7, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Hello everyone, I am new to this forum. I am interested in buying some lights like inova x5 and x1, and Gerber/SOG multi-tools as well but I found the price quote by the singapore retailer are very expensive, easily 20% premium. 
I tried surfing the net but most of the US site impose a heavy shipping cost.
Is there any good internet retailer who provide reasonable shipping charge for delivery to Singapore? Or has I missed out any retailer that sell these items at resonable price in Singapore? Many thanks....


----------



## albert (Jul 7, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

seacoconuts,

Welcome to CPF. Hope you enjoy your stay here.

You should be aware that ordering from US comes with certain risks like goods get lost using cheap shipping methods, usually those uninsured or unregistered GPM or international airmail.

You can try email Chris of Meridian Tactical. He offer reasonable price to Singaporean. His price on his website are all in MSRP. Best to email him direct. 

They even had a special offer page for CPF members at http://www.meridiantactical.com/cpf.html

You can also try Sheares Marketing at Beach Road, they offer resonable price to any SIngapore CPF members. Please make known to them early that you are from CPF that they should offer you CPF member's rate.


----------



## Morganch_oh (Jul 7, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Sng Arms is selling the Inova lights at a very goood price. Its only around $5-9 more compare to mailing it from US,

Eg.
SngArm Inova X1 = $45 (US$17.95 + US$6-8postage = S$41-45). So you can get it in Singapore.

As for Inova X5t = SngArms $95 (US$45 + US$6-8 = S$88-92)

So Inova price is only a few dollars more expensive, why not get it in Singapore at least u do not have to wait for 1-2 weeks.
[ QUOTE ]
*seacoconuts said:*
Hello everyone, I am new to this forum. I am interested in buying some lights like inova x5 and x1, and Gerber/SOG multi-tools as well but I found the price quote by the singapore retailer are very expensive, easily 20% premium. 
I tried surfing the net but most of the US site impose a heavy shipping cost.
Is there any good internet retailer who provide reasonable shipping charge for delivery to Singapore? Or has I missed out any retailer that sell these items at resonable price in Singapore? Many thanks.... 

[/ QUOTE ]


----------



## Morganch_oh (Jul 7, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

meridiantactical price is good but they wanted at lease $25-29 for posting just a 1 flashlight. (very expensive)

Do they post using the USPS Global Priority Mail? OR must I tell them that I'm a Candle power forums member in order for them to reduce the mailing charges?

[ QUOTE ]
*albert said:*

You can try email Chris of Meridian Tactical. He offer reasonable price to Singaporean. His price on his website are all in MSRP. Best to email him direct. 

They even had a special offer page for CPF members at http://www.meridiantactical.com/cpf.html



[/ QUOTE ]


----------



## CaseyTan (Jul 7, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

well morgan, that is true if you only intend to purchase 1 item, but usually we always buy more than one /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif to save on shipping.. so overall is still a lot cheaper than buying locally, say more than S$10 for each light ? 

btw, your US$45 for inova X5T is too ex  meridian tactical cpf sale only US$29.95


----------



## Morganch_oh (Jul 7, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

So I need to buy around 3-4 lights and the postage will be around US$10 per lights?

Sorry about the X5T price I miss the Word (UV)
And the price for CPF member Should be X5 UV at US$39.95 and X5T at $29.95(white led)

My Mistake

[ QUOTE ]
*CaseyTan said:*
well morgan, that is true if you only intend to purchase 1 item, but usually we always buy more than one /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif to save on shipping.. so overall is still a lot cheaper than buying locally, say more than S$10 for each light ? 

btw, your US$45 for inova X5T is too ex  meridian tactical cpf sale only US$29.95  

[/ QUOTE ]


----------



## CaseyTan (Jul 7, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

er... didnt read what i typed 

well i mean you can save at least S$10 for each lights, if you buy from overseas.


----------



## albert (Jul 7, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*Morganch_oh said:*
meridiantactical price is good but they wanted at lease $25-29 for posting just a 1 flashlight. (very expensive)

Do they post using the USPS Global Priority Mail? OR must I tell them that I'm a Candle power forums member in order for them to reduce the mailing charges?

[ QUOTE ]
*albert said:*

You can try email Chris of Meridian Tactical. He offer reasonable price to Singaporean. His price on his website are all in MSRP. Best to email him direct. 

They even had a special offer page for CPF members at http://www.meridiantactical.com/cpf.html



[/ QUOTE ] 

[/ QUOTE ]

Get more than just 1 flashlight at a time and EMAIL Chris directly for quote.


----------



## CaseyTan (Jul 7, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*albert said:*
Get more than just 1 flashlight at a time and EMAIL Chris directly for quote. 

[/ QUOTE ]

yup, i never order a single light in a package, always do a group buy /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## pjandyho (Jul 7, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*CaseyTan said:*
yup, i never order a single light in a package, always do a group buy /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]
I do...got my Surefire M3 + a dozen Surefire batteries from Meridian Tactical and they sent it to me without any freight charges. I guess maybe they profitted more from my M3.


----------



## seacoconuts (Jul 8, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Wow....thanks for all the advises albert, morgan and the rest of the guys. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif I think I will go checkout Sheares Marketing, Meridian Tactical and sngArm first... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Will update further once I got my first light! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## pjandyho (Jul 8, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Happy looking...


----------



## seacoconuts (Jul 9, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

I just went over to Sng Arm at Chinatown, they are selling the x5 at S$100 and x1 at S$45.
I ask for discount and the "boss" quote S$90 for x5.
I think the prices quote is too expensive, thus did not buy it there...


----------



## SJACKAL (Jul 9, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*seacoconuts said:*
Hello everyone, I am new to this forum. I am interested in buying some lights like inova x5 and x1, and Gerber/SOG multi-tools as well but I found the price quote by the singapore retailer are very expensive, easily 20% premium. 
I tried surfing the net but most of the US site impose a heavy shipping cost.
Is there any good internet retailer who provide reasonable shipping charge for delivery to Singapore? Or has I missed out any retailer that sell these items at resonable price in Singapore? Many thanks.... 

[/ QUOTE ]

Not sure why you choose Gerber and SOG, but personally I think Leatherman leads the market, its more versatile as a multitool and it's cheaper!!! I suggest you hold your money first till next year, when the Leatherman Charge Ti & XTi are out. 

Another place to check is tadgear.com they have TNT shipper available, and you can email them to discuss about the shipping issues and cost first.


----------



## Fat (Jul 9, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Hi singaporeans, Fat here,a flashaholic but had toned down due to high cost of li-on batteries on surefire range of torches 7yrs ago.Got back my addiction after getting hands on some high power leds flashlights which is much more energy friendy.More into mod lights recently.Im in my early twenties.
http://community.webshots.com/s/image2/2/89/12/161228912uIoVaC_fs.jpg


----------



## flashlight (Jul 9, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Hi FAT,

Welcome /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink2.gif Yeah, I'm into Luxeon LED lights myself too. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif Be prepared to spend again /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif

Can't see your attached image though. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Cheers,
Cyril


----------



## pjandyho (Jul 9, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Warm welcome from the local CPF community /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink2.gif

Batteries aren't too expensive if you know where to source. I can't give you all the kang tow openly but a place where everybody knows is Eastgear in Peninsula Plaza. They sell Sanyo CR123 at S$2.80 each for a box of 10pcs. Or you can get Energizer at S$3.30 each for a box of 6pcs from Sheares Marketing in Beach Rd. Still not too expensive if you compare to the normal shops that retail S$6 to S$8 each. You can get from Pelican office too in Ubi, might need to check out Yellow Pages for their number first. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Hope that helps.


----------



## Nerd (Jul 9, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Hi Fat, if you don't mind a bit of effort on the batteries themselves, you can contact me (either by PM or email) to get cheap 123s. Or you if you don't want the hassle, please contact albert. He's got energizers 123s for cheap too.

If I didn't remember wrongly, the Pelican office is selling tekcells. I didn't read too many good comments on that one so, you can do a search on CPF regarding tekcells.

*edited because I didn't put the word "effort" in the first sentence. Duh! *


----------



## pjandyho (Jul 10, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Yes, contact Albert or Nerd. Better do it fast cos if I am not wrong Albert is out of batteries.


----------



## Fat (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Thanks for the info guys, i've seen albert before on a couple of group biking trips,am into biking also.East gear offered me $27 for a pack of 10 123s 2 weeks ago,nice affordable 12leds lights they have got there.


----------



## seacoconuts (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Hi SJACKAL,

there is a reason why I am looking into Gerber or SOG, only these 2 has a certain model which I need. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif As for leatherman, I am not too sure about the newer model, but I do not like the older model where the grip is very uncomfortable as it is the hollow where the multi-tools are store when retracted... both Gerber and SOG models are designed in a way which allows very comfortable grip. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## albert (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Fat & IamnotFAT, the same person??? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif


----------



## pjandyho (Jul 12, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

FAT can never be IamnotFAT because IamnotFAT is not FAT which is why FAT can not be called IamnotFAT but FAT /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Fat (Jul 12, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

The short form seems less awkward than the full form  , a weightweenie at bikes hence the weightless representation.


----------



## Stanley (Jul 13, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Sorry to barge in here to your thread, but Andy, you have too much time on your hands! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/rolleyes.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/nana.gif


----------



## pjandyho (Jul 13, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*Stanley said:*
Sorry to barge in here to your thread, but Andy, you have too much time on your hands! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/rolleyes.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/nana.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif I've got more to spare... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/nana.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/nana.gif


----------



## CaseyTan (Jul 13, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

since we have two pro photog here and a ex-pro photog here, how come we never get to see nice product shots of flashlights ??? or batteries

andy, since u have time, go do some decent product shoot and share with us


----------



## Nerd (Jul 13, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

I think they do it for the money.... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/nana.gif

If we want great pics of any lights that they have, we've probably gotta PP them... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/nana.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## albert (Jul 13, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Take picture??? Shoot photograph??? 

Don't ask me, not free lah... Can't imagine myself doing that trade anymore...


----------



## pjandyho (Jul 13, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Give me your lights and I will do it for free /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/nana.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/nana.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif

I was thinking of doing some shots of all my Surefire but have not. Maybe I should...


----------



## flashlight (Jul 13, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

OK lah, here's a simple shot of one of mine /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## pjandyho (Jul 13, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Wow Cyril, that was very nice! I didn't know you had the L1 Black HA. I wish I had one too. What version is that PR-T head? Is that the one you showed me the last time on your black E1e???


----------



## albert (Jul 13, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*flashlight said:*
OK lah, here's a simple shot of one of mine /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif






[/ QUOTE ]

You lucky CB kia. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink2.gif


----------



## albert (Jul 13, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*pjandyho said:*
Wow Cyril, that was very nice! I didn't know you had the L1 Black HA. I wish I had one too. What version is that PR-T head? Is that the one you showed me the last time on your black E1e??? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Don't drool too much. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/drool.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/drool.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/drool.gif


----------



## flashlight (Jul 13, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*pjandyho said:*
Wow Cyril, that was very nice! I didn't know you had the L1 Black HA. I wish I had one too. What version is that PR-T head? Is that the one you showed me the last time on your black E1e??? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Nope. This is a DB917 TXOJ /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## flashlight (Jul 13, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*albert said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*flashlight said:*
OK lah, here's a simple shot of one of mine /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

You lucky CB kia. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink2.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

I /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif to you lah.

[ QUOTE ]
*albert said:*
I already have a E2D body. Just need 1 more. 

I also need a black E1/E1E body becoz i just relieved you of your black tailcap. I can see a E1E-HA coming from a buddy.

I'm trying to complete this collection.
1) L4+Z57+McLux PR-HA-DB917-TX0J (DONE!)
2) L4+Z57+McLux PRT-HA-DB917-TX0K (DONE!)
3) E2D+McLux PRT-BK-DB917-TV0J (DONE!)
4) E2D+McLux PRT-BK-DB917-TW0K
5) E1E-HA+Z52-HA+McE2s+McLux PR-HA-BB500/600-TW0H
6) E1E-BK+Z52-BK+McE2s+McLux PR-BK-BB500/600-TW0H 

[/ QUOTE ]

Now you got to add L1-PR-T-BK+McE2s DB917 TWOJ to your list /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/hahaha.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/huh.gif


----------



## pjandyho (Jul 13, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Cyril, was that black L1 a unit sold by McGizmo together with the PR-T?


----------



## albert (Jul 13, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*flashlight said:*
Now you got to add L1-PR-T-BK+McE2s DB917 TWOJ to your list /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/hahaha.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/huh.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Stop pulling my leg! Where to find another L1-BK-PRT-DB917??? Your one is ultra mega special item, better keep it. 

If you ever need funds, sell that L1-BK-PRT to me, when you got funds, can buy back from me at same price you sold.


----------



## albert (Jul 13, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*pjandyho said:*
Cyril, was that black L1 a unit sold by McGizmo together with the PR-T? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Let me answer your question... 

Yes, it was sold by McGizmo, his last batch of L1-PRT, come as whole light including that PRT head, take 2x123 in a L1 body with McE2s in the tailcap. 

Cyril's piece is the one and only black beauty in the entire collection.


----------



## CaseyTan (Jul 13, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*albert said:*
If you ever need funds for raining days, sell that L1-BK-PRT to me, when you got funds, can buy back from me. 

[/ QUOTE ]

no no, dont sell to him, later he'll sell you back at 2x the original price /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/evilgrin07.gif sell to me, i'll only sell u back to 1.5x the original price /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink2.gif


----------



## flashlight (Jul 13, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Who says I'm selling? (yet) /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif Hmm, maybe put Ebayee /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif

Anyway, I don't think it's the only one around lah. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## SJACKAL (Jul 13, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Anyone saw the LED flashlites in Sim Lim Tower? Got one look like the bowling pin mentioned in this forum, maybe it is the bowling pin, got inova lookalikes also, about 35 Sing bucks. Maybe I remember wrongly.


----------



## pjandyho (Jul 13, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Sell it to me and I will not sell it back to you.


----------



## Stanley (Jul 13, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Geez you guys, stop the bickering, just give it to me and there'll be no need to hear of it ever again! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/twakfl.gif


----------



## CaseyTan (Jul 14, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*Stanley said:*
Geez you guys, stop the bickering, just give it to me and there'll be no need to hear of it ever again! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/twakfl.gif  

[/ QUOTE ]

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/xyxgun.gif you're too far away /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/twakfl.gif i can just cycle over to his place within 10 minutes, pick up the light and go /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif

so cyril ? pass me the light when i come over, ok ? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif


----------



## Morganch_oh (Jul 14, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Just to share with all the friends here,

My LEDxtreme Predator just arrive and tested with my Pelican M6-LED and the Predator is so much brighter and throws much further.

from my naked eye its even better the Pelican M6-Li

Furthur more the wall of the light is very thick around 4.5mm Shock proof and waterproof up to 150ft. can /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/twakfl.gif
Much better than E2D

So happy... Final got what I was looking for a powerful 2x123 flashlight at a price lower than those Mod heads LED 

http://www.ledxtreme.com/Predator.html
http://flashlightreviews3.home.att.net/reviews/ledxtreme_predator.htm
http://insulatorz.home.att.net/predator.htm
http://www.ledxtreme.com/Predatorbeam.html


----------



## flashlight (Jul 14, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Happy for you. Your search for the Golden Fleece has ended...(for now) /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

( Sorry eariler my phone battery was flat so couldn't get your message) /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## flashlight (Jul 14, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Abang, please don't come & cocok & cause cross border incident here ah /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/poke2.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/twakfl.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif


----------



## albert (Jul 14, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

I have a McGizmo built, PR-T-DB917-TV0K's in black HA III for sales to any CPFers in SINGAPORE for SGD$260, the same price i paid. Match perfectly on your E2D. Those interested can SMS me at 97473331.


----------



## Nerd (Jul 14, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Add a 2 stage tail cap and it's the perfect combo!


----------



## pjandyho (Jul 15, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*CaseyTan said:*
since we have two pro photog here and a ex-pro photog here, how come we never get to see nice product shots of flashlights ??? or batteries

andy, since u have time, go do some decent product shoot and share with us 

[/ QUOTE ]
Since you asked the other time, I will share my M3 picture with you. I wasn't in the studio when this was done so whatever was done was found in my house. Red plastic bag fitted on M2 for red lights, yellow rain coat on G2Z for warm light, nappy packaging plastic on my flash for blue light. E2e to light up portion of the background. Fan for my light stand which I taped it on...Still a lot of improvement but unless I get to the studio this is all I can do.


----------



## CaseyTan (Jul 15, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

wah... pics from the pro... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif


----------



## pjandyho (Jul 15, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

I would like to do one that is plain and simple with all of my Surefires. No color filter, only white light with white background. That will be better for showcasing the lights.

Hope you will like it.

p/s, somehow or rather, the color seem very muted when I posted on the internet or email. I guess it's got to do with the RGB setting. The original setting I had was Adobe RGB but internet dislay is in sRGB which holds a smaller color spectrum.


----------



## flashlight (Jul 15, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Excellent pic Andy./ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif If that's what you can do at home with plastic bags & nappy wrappers, I'd love to see what you can do in the studio! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif


----------



## pjandyho (Jul 15, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Thank you Cyril for the compliments. I try not to do my personal stuff in the studio because it is only reserved for work. When I get the time I may try some other stuff.


----------



## Morganch_oh (Jul 15, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Do you guys have a regular Kopi meet up?

It would be nice to meet up.


----------



## pjandyho (Jul 15, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

I am accumulating as many email addresses as possible. The day will come when I send a mass email to everyone. Right now I am thinking of something we can do as flashaholics. Maybe a cheap trip exploring dark areas of Singapore, or maybe charter a bus to bring us around so called haunted houses so we could flash the hell out of it.

If any of you have not given me your email addy please send it to me asap.

Thanks.


----------



## SJACKAL (Jul 15, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*pjandyho said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*CaseyTan said:*
since we have two pro photog here and a ex-pro photog here, how come we never get to see nice product shots of flashlights ??? or batteries

andy, since u have time, go do some decent product shoot and share with us 

[/ QUOTE ]
Since you asked the other time, I will share my M3 picture with you. I wasn't in the studio when this was done so whatever was done was found in my house. Red plastic bag fitted on M2 for red lights, yellow rain coat on G2Z for warm light, nappy packaging plastic on my flash for blue light. E2e to light up portion of the background. Fan for my light stand which I taped it on...Still a lot of improvement but unless I get to the studio this is all I can do.





[/ QUOTE ]

Swee Swee!! Steady boom beep beep!


----------



## flashlight (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*pjandyho said:*
I am accumulating as many email addresses as possible. The day will come when I send a mass email to everyone. Right now I am thinking of something we can do as flashaholics. Maybe a cheap trip exploring dark areas of Singapore, or maybe charter a bus to bring us around so called haunted houses so we could flash the hell out of it.

If any of you have not given me your email addy please send it to me asap.

Thanks. 

[/ QUOTE ]

SPAM alert! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif


----------



## pjandyho (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Thanks SJACKAL for the compliments. Since one of the light I used to light up this shot is a G2Z with P61, it was the first time I experienced thermal shutdown. The G2Z shutdown about 15mins into it. After letting batteries cool down it resumed operation.

So in case some of you don't know, if your light shut down suddenly without dimming down it is most likely thermal shutdown. Let your batteries cool first before inserting it in. This is quite common in high power light that doesn't cool fast enough, my G2Z was made to run on 65 lumens P60 lamp but I used a 120 lumen P61 lamp so heat is trapped in there. Anyway, most of the time I either momentarily flash it, or turn it on not more than 10 mins so it is ok.


----------



## pjandyho (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*flashlight said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*pjandyho said:*
I am accumulating as many email addresses as possible. The day will come when I send a mass email to everyone. Right now I am thinking of something we can do as flashaholics. Maybe a cheap trip exploring dark areas of Singapore, or maybe charter a bus to bring us around so called haunted houses so we could flash the hell out of it.

If any of you have not given me your email addy please send it to me asap.

Thanks. 

[/ QUOTE ]

SPAM alert! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]
you saw the picture I posted here? I am going to keep sending you the picture until your mail box is full. You sleep seeing the picture, eat seeing it, talk seeing it, walk seeing it, even poop seeing it /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif

That is what I call spam advertising!! Muahahahaha....


----------



## CaseyTan (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

have an idea, if you take more good pics of surefire products, do you think surefire or PK will give you a prototypes/samples and let you shoot them ? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## flashlight (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Lucky your G2Z did not experinece thermo-nuclear explosion or meltdown!


----------



## flashlight (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Andy your advice needed here


----------



## pjandyho (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*CaseyTan said:*
have an idea, if you take more good pics of surefire products, do you think surefire or PK will give you a prototypes/samples and let you shoot them ? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]
You wait long long...

Or maybe har? That is why Aluminium Overcast (Shelby Chan), Surefire's photographer got 40+ Surefires in his collection?? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif


----------



## pjandyho (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*flashlight said:*
Lucky your G2Z did not experinece thermo-nuclear explosion or meltdown!





[/ QUOTE ]
Don't worry about melt down, Nitrolon has very very high melting point. Batts won't explode either. CR123s are now built-in with safety features so it will shutdown when it gets too hot.


----------



## pjandyho (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Another photo of my M2 to share with you guys. This one is with a Z48 clickie.


----------



## flashlight (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

No originality, copy SF Shelby Chan's style /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif


----------



## pjandyho (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

I have yet to see all his pictures. Maybe he copied mine...ha ha ha!!! There is no style at all here...in fact these colour gelling are for once considered industry standard and is a must for most industrial shots. I took this picture quite sometime ago but I am getting sick of all these colour gelling work. I think it is outdated. Until I get to studio then I can do something more interesting.

And please lah, you are a photographer too. Show me more of your pictures lah.


----------



## Nerd (Jul 19, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/jpshakehead.gif


----------



## CaseyTan (Jul 19, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

yeah cyril, take some good shots of the light and show andy ho ! shoot shoot shoot !


----------



## pjandyho (Jul 19, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Hey Cyril, please show somemore. Not enough. I am not challenging you, don't get me wrong. I don't care what style you have but just wanna see more pictures of your lights


----------



## CaseyTan (Jul 19, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

andy, pm-ed you Cyril's gallery url /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## pjandyho (Jul 19, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

I love those lights. Cyril, are those Nuwai lights yours?


----------



## CaseyTan (Jul 19, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

looks like collection of lightsabres /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif 

who knows, cyril will wear a darth vader mask and play with his nuwais .... i mean lightsabres every night /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## flashlight (Jul 19, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*CaseyTan said:*
andy, pm-ed you Cyril's gallery url /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Oi, who said you can do that ah? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/twakfl.gif

Andy, those Nuwais are all gone now /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smirk.gif I only collect McLux stuff /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## albert (Jul 19, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Cyril, our stuffs just landed in SG, will self collect from PO tomorrow afternoon, after that i will contact you, maybe meet in town or visit Dom in Jurong West. Can't wait to see my 3W Micra & Mini.


----------



## flashlight (Jul 19, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Albert,

Great! 

I may not be going out tmw so if you are passing by Admiralty or Woodlands station on the way to Dom's place, please let me know. Thanks.


----------



## albert (Jul 19, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

In that case, nevermind, let me play with mine 1st. You can collect from me at my working place later in the week, just let me know which day. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink2.gif


----------



## flashlight (Jul 19, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*albert said:*
In that case, nevermind, let me play with mine 1st. You can collect from me at my working place later in the week, just let me know which day. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink2.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Oi, KNN, mai ai ne kuan leh. Just bought you lunch today hor /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif I treat you McDonald's (fish burger) at Admiralty lah OK /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif


----------



## Nerd (Jul 19, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/jpshakehead.gif

Looks like a stopover at my local post office might be needed. Package sent, registered, insured, tracked, overnight delivery or something.... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/jpshakehead.gif
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif


----------



## CaseyTan (Jul 19, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*flashlight said:*
Oi, who said you can do that ah? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/twakfl.gif


[/ QUOTE ]

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/nana.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/nana.gif


----------



## albert (Jul 19, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*flashlight said:*
Oi, KNN, mai ai ne kuan leh. Just bought you lunch today hor /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif I treat you McDonald's (fish burger) at Admiralty lah OK /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Hehehe... Got free lunch again! 

Here's my plan... I will collect the package from PO at noon, then off for an appointment at Punggol at 1, after that will take MRT from AMK abt 3. Will call your mobile when on the way. Like dat egg sai boh? Chin swee liao hor!


----------



## albert (Jul 19, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Dom, will you be at home near evening time (5-6pm)? Thinking of dropping by at Jurong West to collect those "shiok-shiok-high-high" pills. 

Or if you can finish them early, why not join me and Cyril near his place? He may buy you lunch and i'll definately buy you dinner.

Call me to arrange.


----------



## CaseyTan (Jul 19, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

cyril and albert buying dinner for all of us ? i want i want /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Nerd (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

WAH!!! I'm so shagged, I just finished Cyril's Head. That d**n wizard sure is stubborn.... now waiting for AA to dry, then bring my bro to school's dentist, then I see how, your pills shouldn't be half as hard, but since there is two... hmm... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## albert (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*CaseyTan said:*
cyril and albert buying dinner for all of us ? i want i want /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Sure, no problem buying you a few bowls of white rice with curry gravy. Other dishes you pay yourself. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/nana.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/nana.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif


----------



## kobane (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

hi guys,

i'm looking for BB400 sandwiches. 

misses them the first time round... then recently when the shoppe came out with just 5, i missed them again /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ohgeez.gif all gone in 1 day /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mecry.gif

anyone who got bored playing with theirs and have decided to sell them for more new lights, can let me know /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

thanx /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink2.gif


----------



## albert (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*kobane said:*
hi guys,

i'm looking for BB400 sandwiches. 

misses them the first time round... then recently when the shoppe came out with just 5, i missed them again /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ohgeez.gif all gone in 1 day /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mecry.gif

anyone who got bored playing with theirs and have decided to sell them for more new lights, can let me know /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

thanx /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink2.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Very difficult for anyone to let go of their BB400. They are simply lovely. 

Show you some lights tomorrow. Remember to bring a pail to contain your drooling saliva.


----------



## kobane (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

oohhhh albert... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/jpshakehead.gif

you're just too kind...

i'm sure suntec has a very good water drainage system /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/huh.gif


----------



## flashlight (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*albert said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*CaseyTan said:*
cyril and albert buying dinner for all of us ? i want i want /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Sure, no problem buying you a few bowls of white rice with curry gravy. Other dishes you pay yourself. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/nana.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/nana.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]
Wah, lau how you know my favorite is white rice with curry gravy only, shiok lah. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif Oops,sorry forgot to buy you fish burger just now hor, ah but then you owe me some GST refund instead, haha. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif But thanks for coming all the way to pass me the stuff lah. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Nerd, what package is that? What did you order? I just love getting packages in the mail /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif Thanks for all your hard work /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif One more black pepper chicken chop for you bro. (so long as the head works that is!) /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Casey, you missed seeing all our new toys, hehe. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif


----------



## reefphilic (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Any local modders have a couple of ISP's 5mm or 8mm 100mA/150mA white LED to spare? Thinking of using it with MJ's micro converter in an AAA body.


----------



## Nerd (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Huh? Package? Uh, nope, no package incoming?

I'm glad to "announce" that everything is done. It's not perfect sui sui, but it's not scratched up, burnt or whatsoever either. Collect when we can meet up. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Morganch_oh (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/ub...sb=5&o=&fpart=1 

You interested in the above led light? 
They are selling at US$58 + $5-8 international non-insured postage around US$63-66 

I order a a few at a low price at US$49 = $85 per pic 

Its much powerful that the Arc LS.and maybe more powerful than the LSHP n Micra. 

My contact is 70003000300 (special singtel no.) 

Thanks 
Morgan Oh


----------



## albert (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Morganch_oh,

Those 3W Nuwais are definately more brighter than the 1W Micra. Thanks for the offer. 

But I have something special coming in soon. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif


----------



## albert (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*Nerd said:*
I'm glad to "announce" that everything is done. It's not perfect sui sui, but it's not scratched up, burnt or whatsoever either. Collect when we can meet up. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

I can't wait. When is this going to happen? 

Did you check whether the BB500 & DB700 are what they claimed they are on the packaging?


----------



## flashlight (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*Nerd said:*
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/jpshakehead.gif

Looks like a stopover at my local post office might be needed. Package sent, registered, insured, tracked, overnight delivery or something.... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/jpshakehead.gif
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Nerd, this package - you sending or collecting? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon3.gif . By the way, I may meet you at Jurong East in the evening instead if that ok with you. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## albert (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*flashlight said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*Nerd said:*
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/jpshakehead.gif

Looks like a stopover at my local post office might be needed. Package sent, registered, insured, tracked, overnight delivery or something.... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/jpshakehead.gif
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Nerd, this package - you sending or collecting? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon3.gif . By the way, I may meet you at Jurong East in the evening instead if that ok with you. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Not ok! Come meet me 1st at Suntec. You can meet Mr C on your way home from Sim Lim.


----------



## flashlight (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*albert said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*flashlight said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*Nerd said:*
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/jpshakehead.gif

Looks like a stopover at my local post office might be needed. Package sent, registered, insured, tracked, overnight delivery or something.... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/jpshakehead.gif
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Nerd, this package - you sending or collecting? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon3.gif . By the way, I may meet you at Jurong East in the evening instead if that ok with you. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Not ok! Come meet me 1st at Suntec. You can meet Mr C on your way home from Sim Lim. 

[/ QUOTE ]

No, you can meet me first since it's nearer ot your place, then go SLS then go meet albert for dinner /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Nerd (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Hmm... but SLT's shops close early leh... I would like to get some capacitors for my radio first...

Albert, they should be what they claim to be according to what I see on my power supply, will do a plot of voltage vs current for 3 volts to 15 volts for the DB later, and 1.5 volts to 3 volts for the BB500.


----------



## pc_light (Jul 23, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
You interested in ...the above led light? 
They are selling ...powerful than the LSHP n Micra. 

[/ QUOTE ] 

Hey Morganch_oh, just wanted to say solid light, bright, white, value for money - thanks man. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif

Hey Fat, good luck with that [email protected], /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/clap.gif

pc_light


----------



## Morganch_oh (Jul 23, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

I'm very happy that you like it.

Can you refer me to any website regarding the reflector head that you had on your micra

[ QUOTE ]
*pc_light said:*
Hey Morganch_oh, just wanted to say solid light, bright, white, value for money - thanks man. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif

Hey Fat, good luck with that [email protected], /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/clap.gif

pc_light 

[/ QUOTE ]


----------



## amlim (Jul 23, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

hi to all, lim here here. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink2.gif 

CPF handle: amlim
Name: lim 
Age: 35 
What you do for a living: working in bank
Degree of flashaholism: err... i am not a flashaholic... really ... i am not... only got sf c2, sl scorpion, pm 6 led (thanks casey), m**lite aa, 2d, 3d

i have had the pleasure of meeting with albert, andy, cyril, casey. albert was kind to help me get some stuff from sheares. there is another gentleman that i met together with albert and andy but i forgot the name. a thousand apologies for that. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/twakfl.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/whoopin.gif

before i stumbled upon sf and sl, i thought m**lite was king. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ohgeez.gif 

doubt i would ever reach the level of flashaholism of everyone here but i really like great torchlight ever since i was small.

hope to meet the rest soon.

Edited for typos. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif


----------



## flashlight (Jul 23, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Hi amlim /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink2.gif ah finally reporting in after lurking around for so long. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smirk.gif

Don't worry we'll help you increase your degree of flashaholism. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif

Cheers,
Cyril /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## albert (Jul 23, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Hi guys /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink2.gif,

Are you ready for "....-..." .....? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif


----------



## seacoconuts (Jul 23, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Hi Morgan, 

Thanks for introducing me the Nuwai Quantum III. It is my very first light and I like it very much! I am surprised how it light up my storeroom when I switch it on! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## flashlight (Jul 24, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*albert said:*
Hi guys /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink2.gif,

Are you ready for ".SI.-.MI." .LAN.? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon3.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif


----------



## flashlight (Jul 24, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*seacoconuts said:*
Hi Morgan, 

Thanks for introducing me the Nuwai Quantum III. It is my very first light and I like it very much! I am surprised how it light up my storeroom when I switch it on! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

You buy torch to light up your storeroom huh? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif Oh, well there are people who use their torches to go the toilet at night. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## pjandyho (Jul 24, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

I go toilet with my E1e which I bought from you and the KL1 I got some time back.


----------



## pjandyho (Jul 24, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

lim,

his name is James Tan, aka tankahn in CPF. My good friend.

Andy Ho


----------



## pc_light (Jul 24, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Hi Morgan:

Yes, that head was the Longbow (LB) PR Head. The one I have was one of the limited ones Don McGizmo made in his first batch.

I think they are/will be available for order from Dat2zip on the Sandwich Shoppe Shoppe soon.

PC_Light


----------



## amlim (Jul 24, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

hi andy,

thanks for telling me the name again. paiseh... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif


----------



## albert (Jul 24, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*pc_light said:*
Hi Morgan:

Yes, that head was the Longbow (LB) McLux PR. The one I have was one of the limited ones Don McGizmo made in his first batch. 

I think they are/will be available from Dat2zip on the Shoppe soon.

PC_Light 

[/ QUOTE ]

The Longbow (LB) McLux PR head is currently available at the shoppe for USD$40, however the reflector is only suitable for the original LB capsule. To use the Longbow (LB) McLux PR head with a McCapsule, you will need to order a Pelican modified reflector. If not, a shitty beam is what you will get.


----------



## Morganch_oh (Jul 24, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Actually I do not understand all those terms you guys are talking about

Maybe a website link will help me in understanding better,
Thanks

[ QUOTE ]
*albert said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*pc_light said:*
Hi Morgan:

Yes, that head was the Longbow (LB) McLux PR. The one I have was one of the limited ones Don McGizmo made in his first batch. 

I think they are/will be available from Dat2zip on the Shoppe soon.

PC_Light 

[/ QUOTE ]

The Longbow (LB) McLux PR head is currently available at the shoppe for USD$40, however the reflector is only suitable for the original LB capsule. To use the Longbow (LB) McLux PR head with a McCapsule, you will need to order a Pelican modified reflector. If not, a shitty beam is what you will get. 

[/ QUOTE ]


----------



## albert (Jul 24, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

LongBow original 1W capsule on the right, Custom Built 3W McCapsule on the left.






The LongBow McLux PR head.


----------



## flashlight (Jul 24, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*albert said:*
LongBow original 1W capsule on the right, Custom Built 3W McCapsule on the left.

The LongBow McLux PR head.





[/ QUOTE ]

It was a cloudy day in Berkeley, California. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gif


----------



## albert (Jul 24, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*flashlight said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*albert said:*
The LongBow McLux PR head.





[/ QUOTE ]

It was a cloudy day in Berkeley, California. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Indeed it was, but now it's sunny again... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gif


----------



## Morganch_oh (Jul 24, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Where can I get the this Mckux PR head for the original LB capsule?


[ QUOTE ]
*albert said:*
Longbow (LB) McLux PR head is currently available at the shoppe for USD$40, however the reflector is only suitable for the original LB capsule. 

[/ QUOTE ]


----------



## albert (Jul 24, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*Morganch_oh said:*
Where can I get the this Mckux PR head for the original LB capsule?


[ QUOTE ]
*albert said:*
Longbow (LB) McLux PR head is currently available at the shoppe for USD$40, however the reflector is only suitable for the original LB capsule. 

[/ QUOTE ] 

[/ QUOTE ]

Here >>> http://www.anlighten.com/shop/default.php


----------



## Fat (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

real portable light the q3 is,its much easier to carry around than a 2x cr.

i still need some 6d xenon bulb(9 or 12v) to complete my maglite mod.Can't find it all over singapore. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif


----------



## garglebreath (Jul 30, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Hi anyone know where I can get the Nuwai q3 in singapore? Tried looking round the shops. No luck /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif


----------



## suppin (Jul 30, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Haven't seen any at the usual stores... Probably better luck waiting for Morgan's shipment to arrive. It's a great light by the way /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## seacoconuts (Jul 30, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Btw, I was using my newly bought Q3 yesterday night. My house light (switch) broke down and it was a perfect time to test out my new light. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

However, I noticed that after switching on the Q3 for about 15 mins, the whole light (including the body) is turning hot. Is this usual for all powerful lights? Thanks.


----------



## flashlight (Jul 30, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*seacoconuts said:*
Btw, I was using my newly bought Q3 yesterday night. My house light (switch) broke down and it was a perfect time to test out my new light. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

However, I noticed that after switching on the Q3 for about 15 mins, the whole light (including the body) is turning hot. Is this usual for all powerful lights? Thanks. 

[/ QUOTE ]

yup, the aluminum head & body are meant to act like heatsinks to draw the heat away from the LED just like a heatsink/fan on a CPU.


----------



## kobane (Jul 30, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*albert said:*
LongBow original 1W capsule on the right, Custom Built 3W McCapsule on the left.






The LongBow McLux PR head.





[/ QUOTE ]

wah... a very nice longbow /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif

when can i afford such a nice light /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/confused.gif or maybe a fully modded E1E from cyril /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/broke.gif

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mecry.gif

oh yah, by the way... if any of these modded lights are using BB650 and above, wont they get hot very fast? like the BB650 sandwich? so you cant leave them ON for a long peiod?


----------



## flashlight (Jul 30, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*kobane said:*

wah... a very nice longbow /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif

when can i afford such a nice light /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/confused.gif or maybe a fully modded E1E from cyril /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/broke.gif

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mecry.gif

oh yah, by the way... if any of these modded lights are using BB650 and above, wont they get hot very fast? like the BB650 sandwich? so you cant leave them ON for a long peiod? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Er, I don't do mods, I buy them. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Yup, it'll get very hot. You can leave them on but not sure if you can hold them. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif Runtime would probably be something like 20-30 mins only.


----------



## pjandyho (Jul 30, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

20-30 mins only!!?? I guess that is the reason why I stick to my KL1. Not very bright compared to the PR and PR-T head but the run-time is very good. I am a practical person who uses the lights practically in the field. I don't want to have to keep changing batteries every once in a while, and not to mention so much batteries that I need to bring (considering I still got other lights). Maybe I would only buy that as a companion for the KL1 and it will be fitted on another E1e body.


----------



## flashlight (Jul 31, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*pjandyho said:*
20-30 mins only!!?? I guess that is the reason why I stick to my KL1. Not very bright compared to the PR and PR-T head but the run-time is very good. I am a practical person who uses the lights practically in the field. I don't want to have to keep changing batteries every once in a while, and not to mention so much batteries that I need to bring (considering I still got other lights). Maybe I would only buy that as a companion for the KL1 and it will be fitted on another E1e body. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Andy, that's just a guesstimate on my part based on high mode but it would depend on the Lux bin too I guess,I'm not too into these tech specs & figures actually so somebody please set it right /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/help.gif


----------



## pjandyho (Jul 31, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

You guys happen to know where I can purchase a PR-T black head for my E2D if I want to? Is it available on any store?


----------



## flashlight (Jul 31, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*pjandyho said:*
You guys happen to know where I can purchase a PR-T black head for my E2D if I want to? Is it available on any store? 

[/ QUOTE ]


hehe, given in to the temptation of things McLux eh? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif I believe albert has one for sale at S$260. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Morganch_oh (Jul 31, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

double posting deleted


----------



## Morganch_oh (Jul 31, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Cyril is this the same one you that you wanted to Sell me the other time? The one that can be use on both E1 and E2?

[ QUOTE ]
*flashlight said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*pjandyho said:*
You guys happen to know where I can purchase a PR-T black head for my E2D if I want to? Is it available on any store? 

[/ QUOTE ]


hehe, given in to the temptation of things McLux eh? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif I believe albert has one for sale at S$260. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]


----------



## flashlight (Jul 31, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*Morganch_oh said:*
Cyril is this the same one you that you wanted to Sell me the other time? The one that can be use on both E1 and E2?

[ QUOTE ]
*flashlight said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*pjandyho said:*
You guys happen to know where I can purchase a PR-T black head for my E2D if I want to? Is it available on any store? 

[/ QUOTE ]


hehe, given in to the temptation of things McLux eh? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif I believe albert has one for sale at S$260. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif 

[/ QUOTE ] 

[/ QUOTE ]

Nope it's a DB917 for 2 cell bodies only in black HA PR-T head.


----------



## Luxbright (Jul 31, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Hi everyone,
Greetings to one and all, I'm a new member here and the only person I know is flashlight


----------



## flashlight (Jul 31, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Hi Terry /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink2.gif Welcome to Flashaholics Anonymous, oops I mean CPF (not the Singapore CPF) /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif How's your new toy, the L2? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif


----------



## taurus (Jul 31, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Hi all:
I'm also new here, have ordered my Nuwai QIII from Mark2 and waiting to collect it on Monday.


----------



## flashlight (Jul 31, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*taurus said:*
Hi all:
I'm also new here, have ordered my Nuwai QIII from Mark2 and waiting to collect it on Monday. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Hi Steven, /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink2.gif welcome on board the flashlight express /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

You should've waited for Morgan Oh to get stock of the Nuwais locally for S$85 only /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/rolleyes.gif


----------



## Morganch_oh (Jul 31, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

The extra $17 is worth it, just as long as you love what you bought.

[ QUOTE ]
*flashlight said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*taurus said:*
Hi all:
I'm also new here, have ordered my Nuwai QIII from Mark2 and waiting to collect it on Monday. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Hi Steven, /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink2.gif welcome on board the flashlight express /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

You should've waited for Morgan Oh to get stock of the Nuwais locally for S$85 only /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/rolleyes.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]


----------



## starbright (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Morgan oh...u still selling the Nuwai q3 at $85? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Luxbright (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Cyril, love the brightness, but after using the E2D, the size of the L2 seem less comfortable, probably due to the one inch difference.


----------



## flashlight (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*Luxbright said:*
Cyril, love the brightness, but after using the E2D, the size of the L2 seem less comfortable, probably due to the one inch difference. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Terry, that's because Surefire's regulation circuitry is in the body plus the 2 batteries adds to the length compared to the E2D & whereas McLux LED heads have their convertor boards in the head itself. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Hi starbright /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink2.gif Welcome. Morgan's stock should be in sometime in mid-August maybe.


----------



## starbright (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Hi Cyril /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink2.gif 


Anyone know where I can get cheap cr123 batteries?say below S$3


----------



## kobane (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink2.gif starbright...

contact albert. he's got what you want at the price you wanted /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## flashlight (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*kobane said:*
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink2.gif starbright...

contact albert. he's got what you want at the price you wanted /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Er, only in quantities of 20 - 50 pcs for that price I think /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## kobane (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

oops... forgot to mention that "fine print" in the details...

let me rephrase:

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink2.gif starbright...

contact albert. he's got what you want at the price you wanted, but minimum 20 pcs /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif


----------



## albert (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*flashlight said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*pjandyho said:*
You guys happen to know where I can purchase a PR-T black head for my E2D if I want to? Is it available on any store? 

[/ QUOTE ]


hehe, given in to the temptation of things McLux eh? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif I believe albert has one for sale at S$260. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Still for sale: SGD$256 (the same price i paid)

McLux LuxIII head PRT-BK-DB917-TV0K, perfect match for any E2D's...


----------



## Morganch_oh (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Hello 
1st, you can get the 123 batt at $1.9-2 per pic from "Nerd" just pm him

2nd, yes its still at $85 maybe $1-3 diff, depending on the shipping. If you are still interested just pm me your contacts and will inform you when its here.

[ QUOTE ]
*starbright said:*
Hi Cyril /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink2.gif 


Anyone know where I can get cheap cr123 batteries?say below S$3 

[/ QUOTE ]


----------



## kobane (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

albert, just curious /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/confused.gif

is that the same setup as your EDC?

pardon a newbie's ignorance.... that price includes the E2D as well? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif


----------



## flashlight (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*Morganch_oh said:*
Hello 
1st, you can get the 123 batt at $1.9-2 per pic from "Nerd" just pm him

2nd, yes its still at $85 maybe $1-3 diff, depending on the shipping. If you are still interested just pm me your contacts and will inform you when its here.

[ QUOTE ]
*starbright said:*
Hi Cyril /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink2.gif 


Anyone know where I can get cheap cr123 batteries?say below S$3 

[/ QUOTE ] 

[/ QUOTE ]

*Sigh* Read the 'fine print' again. You have to buy the Duracell CR223s at S$4 each from Nerd, then you have to cut away the plastic casing carefully using a pair of insulated pliers (you'll see some sparks flying in the process!) & separate the 2 bare 123 cells inside, then tape them up with cellophane tape to insulate them before you can use them. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon6.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/rolleyes.gif But it's worth going thru' all that to get a CR123A battery at only S$2 each! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

No kobane, that's just for the head alone (you can get E2D from me /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif )


----------



## albert (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*kobane said:*
albert, just curious /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/confused.gif

is that the same setup as your EDC?

pardon a newbie's ignorance.... that price includes the E2D as well? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

My EDC now is a "next-gen" McLux from McGizmo.

If include a complete E2D will be SGD$436.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Hi everyone,

i really think that i have spend too much on this hobby and hardly have the chance to use it. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif but just can't help myself.


----------



## Morganch_oh (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

I understand what you meant, I bought so much cameras equips and found out that I use them for only less than 10hrs per year.

Its best if you can use your flash for your work.
Finally I found this hobby just mths ago and I get to use it when ever I work during the night.


[ QUOTE ]
*[email protected] said:*
Hi everyone,

i really think that i have spend too much on this hobby and hardly have the chance to use it. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif but just can't help myself. 

[/ QUOTE ]


----------



## reefphilic (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*[email protected] said:*
Hi everyone,

i really think that i have spend too much on this hobby and hardly have the chance to use it. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif but just can't help myself. 

[/ QUOTE ]




Sign on in the Army and you will have a lot of chances to play with your lights. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## starbright (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Hello all /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink2.gif.Thks to kobane and Morganch oh.
Btw what is the min order from Nerd inorder to enjoy the $1.90-$2 per pc?I don't think I need 20pcs /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif that's too many,on hand I still have abt 7pcs left.Checking out for future replacement.Anyone bgt from him before,what's the min you bgt?Don't dare to PM him coz I just posted my first post.He might not know me well! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif

Oops...sorry Cyril,forgot to read your last post.OK I got it now...must mod the battery myself.I don't think I dare to do it,afraid of explosion. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/eek.gif


----------



## Morganch_oh (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

I think he is ok with small no. just as long as you do not ask him to deliver, cos he stay in Jurong area.

I bought 2 x $120 from him and collect at Maju camp when he has night duties.

[ QUOTE ]
*starbright said:*
Hello all /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink2.gif.Thks to kobane and Morganch oh.
Btw what is the min order from Nerd inorder to enjoy the $1.90-$2 per pc?I don't think I need 20pcs /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif that's too many,on hand I still have abt 7pcs left.Checking out for future replacement.Anyone bgt from him before,what's the min you bgt?Don't dare to PM him coz I just posted my first post.He might not know me well! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]


----------



## Nerd (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

If you want, and in small quantities, I can help you seperate them (like what I learnt the hard way for Morgan the first time round /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/eek.gif) But the price goes up a little. Extra $0.25cents per piece of 123. That brings the price of each 223 up to $4.50, and so that's $2.25 per 123, bare cell. Your choice of insulation. I've done so many pieces of those that I know exactly how to seperate them the most efficiently.

Right? Morgan? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif

Can contact me on my hp at (nine zero nine three five nine one one) Free incoming calls for me, so sms or calls are fine with me, but my outgoing calls are limited to 1 min per day. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif


----------



## albert (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Morgan, you put me aeroplane last night. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/rant.gif I purposely arrange to off duty at 8pm so i can be ready to meetup you at 10pm. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon8.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mad.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/rant.gif


----------



## flashlight (Aug 2, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*albert said:*
Morgan, you put me aeroplane last night. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/rant.gif I purposely arrange to off duty at 8pm so i can be ready to meetup you at 10pm. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon8.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mad.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/rant.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Oh oh! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif albert /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/twakfl.gif morgan


----------



## gtwace (Aug 2, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

CPF handle: gtwace 
Name:g.t.w ace 
Age:24 
What you do for a living: juo bo
Degree of flashaholism: same as a peeping tom

Hi, everyone. was pretty new here, but due to some twisted luck and fate, I am going to end up with three Mclux. Can someone explain to me what a bb400 or booster as they call it, does ? And the difference between bb400 and bb500. Also, one of the lights will come with a Mcflood reflector, can I change it with the SO17XA Reflector instantly or do I need to work on it ? Thanks.


----------



## kobane (Aug 2, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

hmmm....

does anyone know if there's still a 2 stage clickie for a 2AA maglite? 

just thought of it anyway... if i dont need the full brightness of my upcoming BB400 in my maggie, maybe there's a 2 stage clickie for it?


----------



## Fat (Aug 2, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

wow, theres more and more flashaolics in one small island. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/clap.gif


----------



## Nerd (Aug 2, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

White LEDs need more voltage than 2 AA batteries can provide, so Wayne made this circuit that boost the voltage from 2AA batteries up to something that the LED needs. BB400 delivers 400 milliampres to the LED and BB500 delivers 500 milliampres. Simple? BB500 takes more power from the BB400 if the LED is the same.

I believe you can change the reflectors easily.


----------



## gtwace (Aug 2, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

That is really simple, thanks Nerd. So a BB500 will make the bulb brighter since it delivers more amps. And the 2 stage tail switch with the resistor(a McE2S they call it), with a higher ohm resistor will result in a dimmer light by fooling the booster that the battery is empty, is that right ? What is the highest milliampres BB for a 1x123 currently?


----------



## gtwace (Aug 2, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

By the way, anyone here plays Magic the Gathering ?


----------



## Morganch_oh (Aug 2, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

I'm very sorry. 
Acft arrive Singapore Late and finish at around 11.15pm

I forgot to call you. 

I apologize, sorry again 
[ QUOTE ]
*albert said:*
Morgan, you put me aeroplane last night. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/rant.gif I purposely arrange to off duty at 8pm so i can be ready to meetup you at 10pm. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon8.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mad.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/rant.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]


----------



## flashlight (Aug 2, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*Morganch_oh said:*
I'm very sorry. 
Acft arrive Singapore Late and finish at around 11.15pm

I forgot to call you. 

I apologize, sorry again 
[ QUOTE ]
*albert said:*
Morgan, you put me aeroplane last night. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/rant.gif I purposely arrange to off duty at 8pm so i can be ready to meetup you at 10pm. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon8.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mad.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/rant.gif 

[/ QUOTE ] 

[/ QUOTE ]

haha, he really literally 'fly aeroplane' albert! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif


----------



## flashlight (Aug 2, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*gtwace said:*
CPF handle: gtwace 
Name:g.t.w ace 
Age:24 
What you do for a living: juo bo
Degree of flashaholism: same as a peeping tom

Hi, everyone. was pretty new here, but due to some twisted luck and fate, I am going to end up with three Mclux. Can someone explain to me what a bb400 or booster as they call it, does ? And the difference between bb400 and bb500. Also, one of the lights will come with a Mcflood reflector, can I change it with the SO17XA Reflector instantly or do I need to work on it ? Thanks. 

[/ QUOTE ]

What is a 'juo bo'? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif I liak bo kiu /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon3.gif

What Nerd said about the BB but I think he meant 1xCR123A battery which is 3V also & which should be the case for the McLux unless I'm somehow mistaken.

400 & 500 refer to mAH as Nerd said. The higher the mAH, the higher the current draw on the battery, the brighter the light but shorter run-time as a result. Highest BB is 750 or 1000(??).


The McFlood reflector should be able to be removed. It may be a bit snug in the head like one of mine was, but you should be able to gently pry it out with a toothpick or small flat-head screwdriver & then just drop in the S017XA, making sure it's properly aligned with the LED emitter. However, you might want to PM McGizmo to confirm this.

By the way, if you do not know what to do with 3 McLuxes at once & find it all abit overwhelming, you can always pass one or two to me, I'll gladly take them off your hands for safekeeping. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## flashlight (Aug 2, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*Fat said:*
wow, theres more and more flashaolics in one small island. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/clap.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

No wonder it's so bright here at night (even during blackouts)! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif


----------



## gtwace (Aug 2, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Anyone got extra SO17XA for sell ? Or will have to order one from US. I see that Longbow micra, surefire e1e and Mclux all uses 1 inch bezel, so they are all interchangeable ? juo bo = do nothing , SG at night also so bright, only place to play flashlight is at night, turnoff all the lights go inside toilet then close the door.


----------



## flashlight (Aug 2, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

wah lau eh, bo juo still can bid so high?? You must be a wu lui kia ah /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif

I might have one to spare coming in soon - you want the new or old type? One has legs, the other has a skirt /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Er, you play with your torchlight or something else in the toilet? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif


----------



## Morganch_oh (Aug 2, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

So its US$680 for 3 lights or just for 1 light?

[ QUOTE ]
*flashlight said:*
wah lau eh, bo juo still can bid so high?? You must be a wu lui kia ah /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif


[/ QUOTE ]


----------



## flashlight (Aug 2, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*Morganch_oh said:*
So its US$680 for 3 lights or just for 1 light?

[ QUOTE ]
*flashlight said:*
wah lau eh, bo juo still can bid so high?? You must be a wu lui kia ah /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif


[/ QUOTE ] 

[/ QUOTE ]

3 lights - one collectible, two er 'used' /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif wah lau, if US$680 for ONE light /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/faint.gif


----------



## gtwace (Aug 2, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Actually I bidding for the box, the box only the length of the light so must be pretty cute one. What is difference between new type and old type, new type should be better more reflective surface right ? Now I very poor lau, no money to eat, US$680 = S$1177, I hope the lights come soon so I can use it to find food from dustbin at night.


----------



## flashlight (Aug 2, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*gtwace said:*
Actually I bidding for the box, the box only the length of the light so must be pretty cute one. What is difference between new type and old type, new type should be better more reflective surface right ? Now I very poor lau, no money to eat, US$680 = S$1177, I hope the lights come soon so I can use it to find food from dustbin at night. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Wau lau eh, you bid $1000+ for a box. That type of box ah, Watson's or those cosmetics shops got a lot lah for a few dollars only /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/rolleyes.gif

Told you already - new one has legs, the old one has a skirt. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif Well some say new one is better but I /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon3.gif I'll PM you when I get them, then we can meet up to see your McLuxes & I can show you mine. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif . Right now I only have one old one in hand if you want.

I like your last comment, use hundreds of dollars worth of torchlights to look for food in dustbin at nite. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif


----------



## albert (Aug 2, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

gtwace & flashlight /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink2.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink2.gif

Let us meetup one of these days. I'll show you all my 4 McLuxes, a custom modded Surefire KL3+C2x, a custom modded Longbow Max and a "next-gen" McLux. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/faint.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/drool.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/drool.gif

I have 3 pieces of the new IMS S017XA reflector for sale at SGD$10 each.


----------



## kobane (Aug 2, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

can i join in for the gathering?

anyway, anyone has got a 2 stage clickie for a 2AA maglite?

oh yah, btw, if i'm not wrong, morgan is a trainee pilot... so he like to fly aeroplane /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## gtwace (Aug 2, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*flashlight said:*
I like your last comment, use hundreds of dollars worth of torchlights to look for food in dustbin at nite. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

I think mclux's crew will be happy that I use it as a survival tool. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif

What are the improvements on the "next gen" mclux ? We can meet up once my mclux arrive.


----------



## kobane (Aug 2, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

i saw the Mclux PR-T on albert's E2D that time i went to collect some 123s from him...

wah wely the impressed....

lagee impressed by the price... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/faint.gif

if got $$ i would like a mclux on a micra...

maybe next time /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mecry.gif


----------



## seacoconuts (Aug 2, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Hi all, I am wondering any of us here in Singapore bought the GlowringX2. Looks beautiful in the picture, but not sure how bright it is.


----------



## Nerd (Aug 2, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

flashlight (Cyril) has some.
You can try contacting Merkava to see if he has any left. He was selling a lot of theses in all sorts of colours a while back.


----------



## flashlight (Aug 3, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*Nerd said:*
flashlight (Cyril) has some.
You can try contacting Merkava to see if he has any left. He was selling a lot of theses in all sorts of colours a while back. 

[/ QUOTE ]

I don't have any. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon6.gif


----------



## Nerd (Aug 3, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Ops... that must be another tritium product you showed me... hehe


----------



## flashlight (Aug 3, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*Nerd said:*
Ops... that must be another tritium product you showed me... hehe 

[/ QUOTE ]

I got them from Merkava. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smirk.gif


----------



## albert (Aug 3, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*kobane said:*
can i join in for the gathering?

anyway, anyone has got a 2 stage clickie for a 2AA maglite?



[/ QUOTE ]

Ok, will keep you posted.

There is no such thing as a 2 stage clickie for a 2AA maglite.


----------



## Stanley (Aug 3, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Albert, I could be wrong, but wasn't there a CPFer who modded a Kroll with a resistor or soemthing, and was used mostly for the Arc LS series of lights? Well I guess technically for a 2AA minimag it wouldn't work, but I think maybe it might work with a modded minimag instead (i.e. Sandwich,etc)? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon3.gif


----------



## albert (Aug 3, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*kobane said:*
if got $$ i would like a mclux on a micra...


[/ QUOTE ]

You can!!! 

Get a LB-PR head (USD$40) from the shoppe and you're almost there. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif

To get there, just add a LongBow McCapsule Kit (USD$25) + BB500 Converter Board (USD$13) + Luxeon III 3W Star (USD$16) + Pelican Modified Reflector (USD$10) + Artic Alumina Epoxy (USD$6.80) + Nerd's fee (SGD$20). /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/faint.gif

Order from here >> http://www.anlighten.com/shop/default.php


----------



## albert (Aug 3, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*Stanley said:*
Albert, I could be wrong, but wasn't there a CPFer who modded a Kroll with a resistor or soemthing, and was used mostly for the Arc LS series of lights? Well I guess technically for a 2AA minimag it wouldn't work, but I think maybe it might work with a modded minimag instead (i.e. Sandwich,etc)? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon3.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

You could be right afterall. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif 

If only we know who's that CPFer... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif


----------



## flashlight (Aug 3, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*albert said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*Stanley said:*
Albert, I could be wrong, but wasn't there a CPFer who modded a Kroll with a resistor or soemthing, and was used mostly for the Arc LS series of lights? Well I guess technically for a 2AA minimag it wouldn't work, but I think maybe it might work with a modded minimag instead (i.e. Sandwich,etc)? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon3.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

You could be right afterall. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif 

If only we know who's that CPFer... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

gadget_lover used to make them but no more. http://www.candlepowerforums.com/ubbthreads/showflat.php?Cat=&Board=UBB14&Number=431742&fpart=&PHPSESSID=

but mindcrime might still be making them - http://www.candlepowerforums.com/ubbthreads/showflat.php?Cat=&Board=UBB8&Number=592612&fpart=1&PHPSESSID=

I had one but it didn't work with the Kroll cilckie on my Jets22-modded Arc LS with 2AA TSP though.


----------



## kobane (Aug 3, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]

I had one but it didn't work with the Kroll cilckie on my Jets22-modded Arc LS with 2AA TSP though. 

[/ QUOTE ]

cyril,

is that kroll spoilt or it didn't work coz it wasn't within specs?

can i get it from you to try on my 2AA maggie, and if it works i'll buy it from you? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gif


----------



## kobane (Aug 3, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*albert said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*kobane said:*
if got $$ i would like a mclux on a micra...


[/ QUOTE ]

You can!!! 

Get a LB-PR head (USD$40) from the shoppe and you're almost there. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif

To get there, just add a LongBow McCapsule Kit (USD$25) + BB500 Converter Board (USD$13) + Luxeon III 3W Star (USD$16) + Pelican Modified Reflector (USD$10) + Artic Alumina Epoxy (USD$6.80) + Nerd's fee (SGD$20). /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/faint.gif

Order from here >> http://www.anlighten.com/shop/default.php 

[/ QUOTE ]

very nice, very nice albert....

that is , if i got the $$ /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mecry.gif

i'm sure i will. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/clap.gif


----------



## ws (Aug 4, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Any of you got a spare Maglite reflector for a D-cell? Brightguy and Flashlight King (both in the USA) sell them for US$2.50 but the shipping cost is so high I can buy two new 3-D Maglites, which I don't need. My own 4-D Maglite's reflector has the reflective coating stripped off. Any one?


----------



## flashlight (Aug 4, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*kobane said:*
[ QUOTE ]

I had one but it didn't work with the Kroll cilckie on my Jets22-modded Arc LS with 2AA TSP though. 

[/ QUOTE ]

cyril,

is that kroll spoilt or it didn't work coz it wasn't within specs?

can i get it from you to try on my 2AA maggie, and if it works i'll buy it from you? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

the hi-lo didn't work. sorry, someone's taken it already.


----------



## pc_light (Aug 4, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Hey WS, try SngArms.

The last time I was there I noticed bags of Mag parts hanging from the ceiling (seriously).

pc_light


----------



## albert (Aug 4, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*ws said:*
Any of you got a spare Maglite reflector for a D-cell? Brightguy and Flashlight King (both in the USA) sell them for US$2.50 but the shipping cost is so high I can buy two new 3-D Maglites, which I don't need. My own 4-D Maglite's reflector has the reflective coating stripped off. Any one? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Sng Arm at Chinatown got tonnes of it for sale, the last time i checked, about a month ago.


----------



## amlim (Aug 4, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*albert said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*ws said:*
Any of you got a spare Maglite reflector for a D-cell? Brightguy and Flashlight King (both in the USA) sell them for US$2.50 but the shipping cost is so high I can buy two new 3-D Maglites, which I don't need. My own 4-D Maglite's reflector has the reflective coating stripped off. Any one? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Sng Arm at Chinatown got tonnes of it for sale, the last time i checked, about a month ago. 

[/ QUOTE ]

sng arms is the official service centre for maglight (iirc).


----------



## albert (Aug 4, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*amlim said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*albert said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*ws said:*
Any of you got a spare Maglite reflector for a D-cell? Brightguy and Flashlight King (both in the USA) sell them for US$2.50 but the shipping cost is so high I can buy two new 3-D Maglites, which I don't need. My own 4-D Maglite's reflector has the reflective coating stripped off. Any one? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Sng Arm at Chinatown got tonnes of it for sale, the last time i checked, about a month ago. 

[/ QUOTE ]

sng arms is the official service centre for maglight (iirc). 

[/ QUOTE ]

oic... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## flashlight (Aug 4, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Er, why you all talking about [email protected] here /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsdown.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif They are only good for /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/twakfl.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif


----------



## amlim (Aug 5, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

er.... at least still good at something right? even if not for beam quality, can /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/twakfl.gif


----------



## kobane (Aug 5, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

well... at least... um... 

maglites are suitable for people like me (who cant afford wely expensive lights) to host wayne's sammies /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

all my colleagues are impressed by the output of those mod kits.


----------



## albert (Aug 5, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

kobane, it's my pleasure to have met your colleague tonight.


----------



## flashlight (Aug 5, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

albert, no announcement of the gathering this Saturday? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif Or is it for a select few only? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gif Er, I'll try to make it (have to work the next day) /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif


----------



## kobane (Aug 6, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/confused.gif huh...

you met my colleague? someone went to find you at your workplace ah? dont remember giving your contacts to any of them leh... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif


----------



## ws (Aug 6, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Thanks for the heads up on the Mag reflector, people. It's actually for the EverLED that I've installed inside recently that I'm keeping the Mag.


----------



## gtwace (Aug 6, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Anyone know where I can get a removable clip for an old version E1e body ?


----------



## flashlight (Aug 6, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

gtwace, I'm so jealous of your new avatar. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif So how's the 'cute little box'? Worth the thousand dollars you paid? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif Er, the other light's not on? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon3.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif


----------



## gtwace (Aug 6, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Last thing I can do is put the box in my avatar, or use it as sandwich box ? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif But all the items very solid, even the McLux1, Gizmo really a great engineer, suddenly my E2o become ka chang pu teh (peanut). I need a removable clip for the E1e, can find in beach rd ?


----------



## gtwace (Aug 6, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Have to learn how to take photo of reflective surfaces


----------



## flashlight (Aug 6, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*gtwace said:*
Have to learn how to take photo of reflective surfaces 

[/ QUOTE ]

Go to Cathay Photo at Peninsula Plaza - they have a cylindrical light tent for S$130 that is perfect for that purpose. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Fat (Aug 6, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

I'm rather confused by the maufacturers rated lumens.My maglite 6c is using 5c mag xenon bulb with a 6 nihm giving 7.2v,which is suppose to give ~95 lumens.The 5w-9volt nuwai i used to have is rated at 120 lumens(visually 4-5x of my 6volt 1 watter), but the 6c maglite can completely overshadow the 5watt beam at the same size.I ended up selling the 5watter and modified a 8aa nihm maglite pushing at 9.6v with a 6d krypton lamp and a quality lens ordered from a spectacle shop.While focused to a smallest round spot,the beam is equally intense as the 6c mag but ~2x larger in diameter, probably due to the bigger filament source of a krypton bulb.In all it only cost $65 and some hard work to make it. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif Beam can be effectively smoothened by using its original blister pack's plastic as lens,it gives almost similar smooth beam as a pelican reflector. 

It offers lowest battery cost with nihm rechargebles and super throw with the focusing reflector.1600mah batt gives close to 1h usage(rough approximation)2300mah should last ~1half hours.On alkaline, one can modify and push it up to 12v to power one of those 10w cateye halogen bike bulbs available at bike shops. I've tried 12v osrams halogen bipins but found the light output disappointing. Theres too much heat given out in the lower watt bulbs and too little current from the batteries for 20w and above bulbs.Still,2d maglite on 8 aa nihm is great for anyone looking for cheap, slightly compact and affordable easy mods. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## pjandyho (Aug 6, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*gtwace said:*
Have to learn how to take photo of reflective surfaces 

[/ QUOTE ]
Give it to me...I will shoot it for you. It is my expertise shooting shiny metal...without the light tent of course. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif


----------



## albert (Aug 6, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Flashlight Party at MacRichie Reservoir on 7 August 2004 (today!!!) at 9.30pm. 

Wait at the toilet near entrance (closest to the bus-stop).

Bring all your "goodies", "throw monster" and lot of batteries...

This party will end at 11.00pm.

Please call/SMS me your attendance. TIA.

Nine Seven Four Seven Three Three Three One...


----------



## Nerd (Aug 6, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Sighz... I'll be there to just watch, don't have any goodies or throw monsters. Hope I don't turn up in my uniform. Will be doing NDP stuff today.


----------



## gtwace (Aug 6, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

I will be there. albert, you still have the new IMS S017XA reflector for sell ?


----------



## gtwace (Aug 6, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

mmmm..the S017XA reflector will replace the Mcflood reflector and tighten the beam right ? I can't differentiate between SO17XA and NX05


----------



## albert (Aug 6, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*Nerd said:*
Sighz... I'll be there to just watch, don't have any goodies or throw monsters. Hope I don't turn up in my uniform. Will be doing NDP stuff today. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Ok to come in your uniform. I will pass you the DB1000 and Ecan.


----------



## albert (Aug 6, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*gtwace said:*
I will be there. albert, you still have the new IMS S017XA reflector for sell ? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Ok, set. See you there. I will bring along some IMS S017XA reflectors for you to choose.


----------



## flashlight (Aug 7, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*gtwace said:*
mmmm..the S017XA reflector will replace the Mcflood reflector and tighten the beam right ? I can't differentiate between SO17XA and NX05 

[/ QUOTE ]

I think the NX05 will give a tighter beam with little sidespill whlie the S017XA will give a small hotspot & wider sidespill.

You guys have fun tonite. I can't go /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif Don't drop any of your precious torches into the reservoir though. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif Nerd, you better change out of your uniform in case you get suspected of being some terrorist up to poison the reservoir or something. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif You guys are going to spoil the nite for a lot of couples there! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif


----------



## albert (Aug 7, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

I'll bring these...

1) DB700/TV0J LongBow Mini with S017XA reflector.
2) DB917/TW0J LongBow Max with LB-PR head.
3) BB500/TW0K Aleph 1x123 with PR head.
4) E2D/PRT/DB917/TV0J/McE2S-15ohm

5) DB1000 + Ecan (for Nerd)
6) IMS S017XA reflectors (for gtwace)


----------



## Nerd (Aug 7, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

I'll be there with my one and only trusty Arc.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Hi,

anyone know where can i get this light? is it from nuwai?
any group buy in Singapore.



















regards,
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/confused.gif


----------



## suppin (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

The light is from Nuwai, Flashlight had some of these for sale last time, but think they're all sold out... Maybe you can ask him for more details


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

thanks suppin

i'll PM him 

regards,


----------



## suppin (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

No prob /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif I was also looking for one of these the last time, but they were sold out already heh..


----------



## gtwace (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Anyone has an NX05 optic for sell ? I want to try it on the Mclux Tk.


----------



## flashlight (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

gtwace, I have an Nx05, you can have it for S$6. PM me & I'll post it to you.

Those Nuwai lights I think can be bought online or off ebay somewhere. I'll see if I can find the link later. It's probably where you got the pics from FAI.

You can also PM Morgan_choh who is the 'official' distributor for Nuwai lights in Singapore /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif


----------



## albert (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Flashlight Party at Gay Beach near Pebble Bay at Tanjong Rhu on 30 August 2004. Time will be announced when the date is near.

Wait at the bridge behind Indoor Stadium.

Bring all your "goodies", "throw monster" and lot of batteries...

This party will end at midnight, follow by kopi session at Old Airport Road 24hrs coffeeshop.

Please put down your real name and your CPF name here to confirm your attendance. TIA.

1) Albert aka albert
2)
3)
4)
5)
6)
7)
8)
9)
10)


----------



## pjandyho (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Flashlight Party at Gay Beach near Pebble Bay at Tanjong Rhu on 30 August 2004. Time will be announced when the date is near.

Wait at the bridge behind Indoor Stadium.

Bring all your "goodies", "throw monster" and lot of batteries...

This party will end at midnight, follow by kopi session at Old Airport Road 24hrs coffeeshop.

Please put down your real name and your CPF name here to confirm your attendance. TIA.

1) Albert aka albert
2) Andy Ho aka pjandyho (going but with job as priority)
3)
4)
5)
6)
7)
8)
9)
10)


----------



## Morganch_oh (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Flashlight Party at Gay Beach near Pebble Bay at Tanjong Rhu on 30 August 2004. Time will be announced when the date is near.

Wait at the bridge behind Indoor Stadium.

Bring all your "goodies", "throw monster" and lot of batteries...

This party will end at midnight, follow by kopi session at Old Airport Road 24hrs coffeeshop.

Please put down your real name and your CPF name here to confirm your attendance. TIA.

1) Albert aka albert
2) Andy Ho aka pjandyho (going but with job as priority)
3) Morgan Oh (if no flight on that day)
4)
5)
6)
7)
8)
9)
10) 

[/ QUOTE ]


----------



## Fat (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Flashlight Party at Gay Beach near Pebble Bay at Tanjong Rhu on 30 August 2004. Time will be announced when the date is near.

Wait at the bridge behind Indoor Stadium.

Bring all your "goodies", "throw monster" and lot of batteries...

This party will end at midnight, follow by kopi session at Old Airport Road 24hrs coffeeshop.

Please put down your real name and your CPF name here to confirm your attendance. TIA.

1) Albert aka albert
2) Andy Ho aka pjandyho (going but with job as priority)
3) Morgan Oh (if no flight on that day)
4) Fat(Tentatively biking there with friend Mr pupu)
5)
6)
7)
8)
9)
10) 

-----------------------------------
Morgan, why dont u look at inova T1 ha 1xcr123 that is soon to be released.Its ~usd45-50 range and features the TIR lens which have great throw.Im looking at the t3.


----------



## gtwace (Aug 10, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

HI, anyone considering the ProMagnum from Lambda or already has one ? It boost a 7000lux for 2 hours at http://home.mchsi.com/~lambda2/pro1.htm
and it boost a TWOJ luxeon for current orders


----------



## starbright (Aug 10, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Need recommandation on a good 3watt led light?Below $100 if possible.How many types of 3watter flashlights are there anyway?


----------



## Fat (Aug 10, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Starbright,theres a gerber lx3.0 3watt 3xAA at a cpf special of 40usd by battery station.I found out the shipping cost 12 usd with global priority mail.It might be the same shipping cost for up to 3 lights or more?.So it will be ~sdg91 for 1 order,80.50 for 2 and 77 for 3(if exchange rate is at 1:1.75).battery cost is really affordable with rechargeble nihm.

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/ubbthreads/showflat.php?Cat=&Number=636050&page=0&view=collapsed&sb=5&o=&fpart=1


----------



## starbright (Aug 10, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Forgot to mention...I'm looking for one which is around 5'inch or less,handy enough to carry out.Currently using PM6,want something brighter /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif


----------



## Lucien (Aug 10, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Hi all,

Anybody been to Sng Arms at Beach Rd recently? I went down today, and they seem to have only a few peices of C and D size [email protected] Anyone know what the deal is? Last time I was there they had plenty...

Prob can't make it for the meet up...


----------



## flashlight (Aug 10, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*starbright said:*
Forgot to mention...I'm looking for one which is around 5'inch or less,handy enough to carry out.Currently using PM6,want something brighter /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

I think the Nuwai QIII would meet your criteria.


----------



## Fat (Aug 10, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

i bought their last piece of newer 2d mag (improved model).Went to their chinatown branch before and was told that they probably will order another large batch of maglites.Their replenishment stocks comes in large batches,im looking forward to xenon bulb replacements along with this new batch of order.


----------



## starbright (Aug 10, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Hi cyril /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink2.gif
Initially I was thinking abt the QIII,but the burn time is rather short.Looking for a longer burn time,what abt that taiwan brand(forgot brand)using 3watt claim abt 80 lumens...hows the performance,is it good,whats the burn time like?


----------



## flashlight (Aug 10, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*starbright said:*
Hi cyril /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink2.gif
Initially I was thinking abt the QIII,but the burn time is rather short.Looking for a longer burn time,what abt that taiwan brand(forgot brand)using 3watt claim abt 80 lumens...hows the performance,is it good,whats the burn time like? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Dunno which one you mean /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon3.gif Please lah, don't be a typical S'porean - ai pi, ai qi, ai tua liap ni! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon6.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/rolleyes.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif


----------



## flashlight (Aug 10, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Maybe they found out CPFers think muglites are **** & only good for modding /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif

You guys going to the 'Happy' Beach, better be sure you don't kena molested or solicited /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif You can tell those people who try to be funny that you'll put your torch up where no light has been. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif


----------



## kobane (Aug 10, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*starbright said:*
Hi cyril /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink2.gif
Initially I was thinking abt the QIII,but the burn time is rather short.Looking for a longer burn time,what abt that taiwan brand(forgot brand)using 3watt claim abt 80 lumens...hows the performance,is it good,whats the burn time like? 

[/ QUOTE ]

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif that taiwan brand not nuwai meh /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/confused.gif

still got other taiwan brand ah.... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/eek.gif

Quantum-III from nuwai... nuwai from taiwan... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## flashlight (Aug 10, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*kobane said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*starbright said:*
Hi cyril /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink2.gif
Initially I was thinking abt the QIII,but the burn time is rather short.Looking for a longer burn time,what abt that taiwan brand(forgot brand)using 3watt claim abt 80 lumens...hows the performance,is it good,whats the burn time like? 

[/ QUOTE ]

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif that taiwan brand not nuwai meh /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/confused.gif

still got other taiwan brand ah.... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/eek.gif

Quantum-III from nuwai... nuwai from taiwan... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Actually I think Nuwai lights are known by or are rebranded to many other names like Daiyo, Streamlight, NiteStar, Browning, Cabelas or something or other, etc /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## suppin (Aug 10, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

I think Starbright could be referring to the Nitestar 3 watt, but think that's a Nuwai light as well...


----------



## reefphilic (Aug 10, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Anyone ordering stuffs from Sandwich shoppe soon?


----------



## starbright (Aug 10, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*suppin said:*
I think Starbright could be referring to the Nitestar 3 watt, but think that's a Nuwai light as well... 

[/ QUOTE ]

Yes yes ...thats the one.Thks Suppin!See Cyril I know there is such a light,no i'm not typical SG.I think alot of foreign poster would share my sentiments as well.Don't you want to have something cheap and good.Maybe someone will eventually invent one...who knows,inorder for that to happen,someone must voice out right!I was just directed to a guy name'Andrewwynn' who is coming up with something new. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif
Cyril...I'm the lady who bgt the PM6 from you /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon6.gif
On your last sentence /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/twakfl.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/nana.gif


----------



## flashlight (Aug 10, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*starbright said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*suppin said:*
I think Starbright could be referring to the Nitestar 3 watt, but think that's a Nuwai light as well... 

[/ QUOTE ]

Yes yes ...thats the one.Thks Suppin!See Cyril I know there is such a light,no i'm not typical SG.I think alot of foreign poster would share my sentiments as well.Don't you want to have something cheap and good.Maybe someone will eventually invent one...who knows,inorder for that to happen,someone must voice out right!I was just directed to a guy name'Andrewwynn' who is coming up with something new. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif
Cyril...I'm the lady who bgt the PM6 from you /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon6.gif
On your last sentence /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/twakfl.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/nana.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

haha, hello, cookieyumyum /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink2.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif now you know all my 'lobangs' /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif

And the last sentence still stands /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/nana.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif


----------



## kobane (Aug 10, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*reefphilic said:*
Anyone ordering stuffs from Sandwich shoppe soon? 

[/ QUOTE ]

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink2.gif me me me....

maybe another BB400, and a couple of clickies, mineral lens.. you know, the usual stuff.

ohhh.... we actually got a lady flashaholic /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/clap.gif


----------



## flashlight (Aug 10, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*kobane said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*reefphilic said:*
Anyone ordering stuffs from Sandwich shoppe soon? 

[/ QUOTE ]

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink2.gif me me me....

maybe another BB400, and a couple of clickies, mineral lens.. you know, the usual stuff.

ohhh.... we actually got a lady flashaholic /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/clap.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

yeah, could be the first female Singaporean flashaholic here /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

What size mineral lens do you want? I might have a spare one somewhere. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## starbright (Aug 10, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

yes...the first and the last lady in SG.Haha...I'm not a typical SG girl afterall.If I'm living in US,I'll most probably be a weapoholic woman.Simply love guns and daggers... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/xyxgun.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/evilgrin07.gif/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif


----------



## albert (Aug 10, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*starbright said:*
Need recommandation on a good 3watt led light?Below $100 if possible.How many types of 3watter flashlights are there anyway? 

[/ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
*starbright said:*
Forgot to mention...I'm looking for one which is around 5'inch or less,handy enough to carry out.Currently using PM6,want something brighter /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

USD or SGD? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif

If your PM6 is a LED, that is already very bright. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/drool.gif Very hard to find a complete light out there that can match the throw of the Pelican reflector. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/faint.gif

Maybe you can ask Nerd to assemble a 3W McModule for your PM6. It will definately be brighter than your PM6. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif The configuration goes like this...

1) Pelican McModule (USD$21.00)
2) Downboy 1000mA Converter Board (USD$16.50)
3) White LuxIII Luxeon Star (USD$16.00)
4) Artic Alumina Epoxy (USD$6.80)
5) Pelican Modified Reflector (USD$10.00)
6) Nerd's Assemble Fee (SGD$20.00)

Happy hunting!!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## reefphilic (Aug 10, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

When are you ordering? Looking for someone to share the shipping cost. 

Actually there is another female flasholic from HWZ. I think her nick is flashlight. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## starbright (Aug 10, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

SGD since this is a SG thread. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif
Forget abt the mod of my PM6,after calculating the cost /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/faint.gifwith that amt can buy a good 3watt fl.Thks for the info though! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

[ QUOTE ]
*albert said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*starbright said:*
Need recommandation on a good 3watt led light?Below $100 if possible.How many types of 3watter flashlights are there anyway? 

[/ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
*starbright said:*
Forgot to mention...I'm looking for one which is around 5'inch or less,handy enough to carry out.Currently using PM6,want something brighter /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

USD or SGD? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif

If your PM6 is a LED, that is already very bright. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/drool.gif Very hard to find a complete light out there that can match the throw of the Pelican reflector. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/faint.gif

Maybe you can ask Nerd to assemble a 3W McModule for your PM6. It will definately be brighter than your PM6. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif The configuration goes like this...

1) Pelican McModule (USD$21.00)
2) Downboy 1000mA Converter Board (USD$16.50)
3) White LuxIII Luxeon Star (USD$16.00)
4) Artic Alumina Epoxy (USD$6.80)
5) Pelican Modified Reflector (USD$10.00)
6) Nerd's Assemble Fee (SGD$20.00)

Happy hunting!!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]


----------



## starbright (Aug 10, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*reefphilic said:*
When are you ordering? Looking for someone to share the shipping cost. 

Actually there is another female flasholic from HWZ. I think her nick is flashlight. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

That's nice...another female flasholic,hmmm...I tght that was a guy,didn't know is a she. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gif


----------



## reefphilic (Aug 10, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*starbright said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*reefphilic said:*
When are you ordering? Looking for someone to share the shipping cost. 

Actually there is another female flasholic from HWZ. I think her nick is flashlight. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

That's nice...another female flasholic,hmmm...I tght that was a guy,didn't know is a she. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

The "flashlight" in CPF is a guy while the "flashlight" in HWZ is a gal. Confusing? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif


----------



## Stanley (Aug 10, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*flashlight said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*starbright said:*
Hi cyril /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink2.gif
Initially I was thinking abt the QIII,but the burn time is rather short.Looking for a longer burn time,what abt that taiwan brand(forgot brand)using 3watt claim abt 80 lumens...hows the performance,is it good,whats the burn time like? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Dunno which one you mean /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon3.gif Please lah, don't be a typical S'porean - ai pi, ai qi, ai tua liap ni! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon6.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/rolleyes.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif 

[/ QUOTE ] 

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif Sorry, but I couldn't resist that...


----------



## flashlight (Aug 10, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*reefphilic said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*starbright said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*reefphilic said:*
When are you ordering? Looking for someone to share the shipping cost. 

Actually there is another female flasholic from HWZ. I think her nick is flashlight. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

That's nice...another female flasholic,hmmm...I tght that was a guy,didn't know is a she. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

The "flashlight" in CPF is a guy while the "flashlight" in HWZ is a gal. Confusing? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Wow, I'm confused, I think I have gender identity problem now, when did I have the sex change op?




/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif

Er, anyway how do you know the HWZ flashlight is a 'she'? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif Seems like that person is more into hifi & handphones than flashlights. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon3.gif But there's a contact number though /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif


----------



## reefphilic (Aug 11, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

The "flashlight" in CPF is a guy while the "flashlight" in HWZ is a gal. Confusing? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Wow, I'm confused, I think I have gender identity problem now, when did I have the sex change op?



/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif

Er, anyway how do you know the HWZ flashlight is a 'she'? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif Seems like that person is more into hifi & handphones than flashlights. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon3.gif But there's a contact number though /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]


Want to know "it's" gender? Just call the handphone no. listed! 

"It" was making a quite a few posts about flashlight on HWZ almost a year ago. I noticed "it" because there wasn't much posts about flashlight on HWZ back then. Then somebody claimed that "it" is actually a "she". /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## flashlight (Aug 11, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*reefphilic said:*
The "flashlight" in CPF is a guy while the "flashlight" in HWZ is a gal. Confusing? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Wow, I'm confused, I think I have gender identity problem now, when did I have the sex change op?



/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif

Er, anyway how do you know the HWZ flashlight is a 'she'? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif Seems like that person is more into hifi & handphones than flashlights. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon3.gif But there's a contact number though /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]


Want to know "it's" gender? Just call the handphone no. listed! 

"It" was making a quite a few posts about flashlight on HWZ almost a year ago. I noticed "it" because there wasn't much posts about flashlight on HWZ back then. Then somebody claimed that "it" is actually a "she". /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

hehe, OK, you must've tried /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif Let's bring her back to the bright light side! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## reefphilic (Aug 11, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

When I came to CPF and saw the nick "flashlight", I thought she is using the same nick and had wanted to say /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink2.gif but then realised that it is an imitation and worst still, it is a "he". Arghhhhh....pui! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/nana.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/evilgrin07.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Just joking. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## SJACKAL (Aug 11, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Isn't the incandescent version brighter by nature?


----------



## DrAg0n (Aug 11, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ohgeez.gif


----------



## flashlight (Aug 11, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*reefphilic said:*
When I came to CPF and saw the nick "flashlight", I thought she is using the same nick and had wanted to say /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink2.gif but then realised that it is an imitation and worst still, it is a "he". Arghhhhh....pui! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/nana.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/evilgrin07.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Just joking. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

haha, so we all know now what a big buaya you are /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/nana.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/evilgrin07.gif


----------



## flashlight (Aug 11, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*starbright said:*
yes...the first and the last lady in SG.Haha...I'm not a typical SG girl afterall.If I'm living in US,I'll most probably be a weapoholic woman.Simply love guns and daggers... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/xyxgun.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/evilgrin07.gif/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Wah, don't play play hor. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/eek.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/huh.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif


----------



## starbright (Aug 11, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*flashlight said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*reefphilic said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*starbright said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*reefphilic said:*
When are you ordering? Looking for someone to share the shipping cost. 

Actually there is another female flasholic from HWZ. I think her nick is flashlight. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

That's nice...another female flasholic,hmmm...I tght that was a guy,didn't know is a she. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

The "flashlight" in CPF is a guy while the "flashlight" in HWZ is a gal. Confusing? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Wow, I'm confused, I think I have gender identity problem now, when did I have the sex change op?




/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif

Er, anyway how do you know the HWZ flashlight is a 'she'? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif Seems like that person is more into hifi & handphones than flashlights. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon3.gif But there's a contact number though /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Why not...I'm also into hi-fi,infact she and me share almost the same brand of speakers and hp model.Wow...didn't know I could find another with same interest.Seems like woman into gadgets are pretty common now. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif
Just like man who are metrosexual(into spa and cosmetics)..yup...this world is facing a identity crisis. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif


----------



## albert (Aug 11, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*reefphilic said:*
Actually there is another female flasholic from HWZ. I think her nick is flashlight. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

flashlight??? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif Since when you start to wear skirt??? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/nana.gif


----------



## flashlight (Aug 11, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*albert said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*reefphilic said:*
Actually there is another female flasholic from HWZ. I think her nick is flashlight. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

flashlight??? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif Since when you start to wear skirt??? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/nana.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Since I met you! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif


----------



## albert (Aug 11, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*starbright said:*
SGD since this is a SG thread. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif
Forget abt the mod of my PM6,after calculating the cost /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/faint.gifwith that amt can buy a good 3watt fl.Thks for the info though! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

[/ QUOTE ]

SGD$143 can buy a good 3w flashlight? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif 

ahh... maybe Nuwai QIII... but you would not be happy with the tint, beam and runtime compare to your PM6 LED. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon6.gif

let me know if you find a "good" 3w flashlight at that price. i might be interested too. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 11, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*


----------



## albert (Aug 11, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*flashlight said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*reefphilic said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*starbright said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*reefphilic said:*
When are you ordering? Looking for someone to share the shipping cost. 

Actually there is another female flasholic from HWZ. I think her nick is flashlight. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

That's nice...another female flasholic,hmmm...I tght that was a guy,didn't know is a she. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

The "flashlight" in CPF is a guy while the "flashlight" in HWZ is a gal. Confusing? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Wow, I'm confused, I think I have gender identity problem now, when did I have the sex change op?



/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif

Er, anyway how do you know the HWZ flashlight is a 'she'? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif Seems like that person is more into hifi & handphones than flashlights. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon3.gif But there's a contact number though /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

flashlight, is time for your /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/whoopin.gif


----------



## albert (Aug 11, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*reefphilic said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*starbright said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*reefphilic said:*
When are you ordering? Looking for someone to share the shipping cost. 

Actually there is another female flasholic from HWZ. I think her nick is flashlight. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

That's nice...another female flasholic,hmmm...I tght that was a guy,didn't know is a she. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

The "flashlight" in CPF is a guy while the "flashlight" in HWZ is a gal. Confusing? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif


----------



## flashlight (Aug 11, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

C'mon guys (and gal) let's bring the other 'flashlight' over to CPF leh. Ah but then she can't use MY nick here /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif

Hey reefphilic, since you talked to her before & are so buaya, why don't you 'kai siao' her here. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif


----------



## starbright (Aug 11, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*albert said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*starbright said:*
SGD since this is a SG thread. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif
Forget abt the mod of my PM6,after calculating the cost /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/faint.gifwith that amt can buy a good 3watt fl.Thks for the info though! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

[/ QUOTE ]

SGD$143 can buy a good 3w flashlight? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif 

ahh... maybe Nuwai QIII... but you would not be happy with the tint, beam and runtime compare to your PM6 LED. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon6.gif

let me know if you find a "good" 3w flashlight at that price. i might be interested too. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Oops..was refering to the whole figure including the cost of the PM6.So that is $250++.Neh...wouldn't want to meddle with my PM6.That's my first and the most ex flashlight. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## albert (Aug 11, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*starbright said:*
...PM6.That's my first and the most ex flashlight. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

If you got your PM6 LED from flashlight, i guess it's a pretty good deal. You won't believe the price of some of the flashlights flashlight is collecting. 

I can only /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif to him.


----------



## Fat (Aug 11, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

sdg$143 can get inova t3 from meridian tactical /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif
us70 +us7+us5(ksbman to ship)=us82x1.75=sdg $143.5 /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif

itactical is selling it at ~64usd. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/huh.gif, with a group buy, it might be even cheaper.Anyone wants a T3?, count me in for a groupbuy. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gif

http://www.itactical.com/FLASHLIGHTS/Inova/T3/T3+Tactical+Flashlight%2C+Black+Body%2C+3+Watt+White+Led


----------



## Morganch_oh (Aug 11, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

The LED xtreme Predator for $170-180 is a very good 3W LED.

I have compare with a Mod 917mA 3W led PR head and The Predator out throw it.

[ QUOTE ]
*albert said:*

SGD$143 can buy a good 3w flashlight? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif 

ahh... maybe Nuwai QIII... but you would not be happy with the tint, beam and runtime compare to your PM6 LED. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon6.gif

let me know if you find a "good" 3w flashlight at that price. i might be interested too. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]


----------



## suppin (Aug 12, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Hey Morgan, where do you get the xtreme Predator? Or is it custom built? Possible to post a picture of it? Sounds like a pretty good light...

[ QUOTE ]
*Morganch_oh said:*
The LED xtreme Predator for $170-180 is a very good 3W LED.

I have compare with a Mod 917mA 3W led PR head and The Predator out throw it.


[/ QUOTE ]


----------



## Morganch_oh (Aug 12, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Its not custom build but straight from the Factory.


Bought it from Canada
http://www.estorescanada.com/lightsandgadgets/dir/8.html

http://www.ledxtreme.com/Predator.html
http://flashlightreviews3.home.att.net/reviews/ledxtreme_predator.htm
http://insulatorz.home.att.net/predator.htm


[ QUOTE ]
*suppin said:*
Hey Morgan, where do you get the xtreme Predator? Or is it custom built? Possible to post a picture of it? Sounds like a pretty good light...

[ QUOTE ]
*Morganch_oh said:*
The LED xtreme Predator for $170-180 is a very good 3W LED.

I have compare with a Mod 917mA 3W led PR head and The Predator out throw it.


[/ QUOTE ] 

[/ QUOTE ]


----------



## flashlight (Aug 12, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*albert said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*starbright said:*
...PM6.That's my first and the most ex flashlight. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

If you got your PM6 LED from flashlight, i guess it's a pretty good deal. You won't believe the price of some of the flashlights flashlight is collecting. 

I can only /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif to him. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Oh puhlease lah, albert, your collection, even just what's left of it, is worth at least 3 times more than mine! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif


----------



## suppin (Aug 12, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Thanks for the links. Looks a little big, but probably needs the extra metal for the extra heat heh.

[ QUOTE ]
*Morganch_oh said:*
Its not custom build but straight from the Factory.

Bought it from Canada
http://www.estorescanada.com/lightsandgadgets/dir/8.html

http://www.ledxtreme.com/Predator.html
http://flashlightreviews3.home.att.net/reviews/ledxtreme_predator.htm
http://insulatorz.home.att.net/predator.htm



[/ QUOTE ]


----------



## pjandyho (Aug 12, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*flashlight said:*
C'mon guys (and gal) let's bring the other 'flashlight' over to CPF leh. Ah but then she can't use MY nick here /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif

Hey reefphilic, since you talked to her before & are so buaya, why don't you 'kai siao' her here. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]
You can take Mr flashlight while she take on Mrs flashlight lor. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif


----------



## s2k (Aug 12, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

hi guys:
today longbow company told me i'm selling their lights too cheap... and they ask me to make my price same level as other dealers... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif

so if you want any longbow products from me, just PM me and come to my home. dun make my price in public... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/sssh.gif


----------



## flashlight (Aug 12, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*pjandyho said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*flashlight said:*
C'mon guys (and gal) let's bring the other 'flashlight' over to CPF leh. Ah but then she can't use MY nick here /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif

Hey reefphilic, since you talked to her before & are so buaya, why don't you 'kai siao' her here. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]
You can take Mr flashlight while she take on Mrs flashlight lor. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

That's *Ms.* flashlight. (not me) /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

s2k /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## albert (Aug 12, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

roger that, s2k.


----------



## reefphilic (Aug 12, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Hahaha.......look who's the buaya! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/evilgrin07.gif


----------



## Morganch_oh (Aug 12, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Do you mean that the Predator produce alot of heat when its is on?

No, I dont feel any heat on the Predator when using it.
My Arc LSHP-F produce even more heat, it turn hot when its on for 30secs.


[ QUOTE ]
*suppin said:*
Thanks for the links. Looks a little big, but probably needs the extra metal for the extra heat heh.

[ QUOTE ]


[/ QUOTE ]


----------



## flashlight (Aug 12, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*reefphilic said:*
Hahaha.......look who's the buaya! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/evilgrin07.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

yeah, naughty Andy Ho /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif Lucky I'm a flashaholic, not buaya. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/nana.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif


----------



## albert (Aug 12, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*flashlight said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*reefphilic said:*
Hahaha.......look who's the buaya! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/evilgrin07.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

yeah, naughty Andy Ho /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif Lucky I'm a flashaholic, not buaya. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/nana.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Are you sure? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif

Think you can be classified as a flashlight buaya! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/nana.gif

Tell you the truth... i have not seen a flashy buaya wearing skirt. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/hahaha.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/nana.gif


----------



## flashlight (Aug 12, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*albert said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*flashlight said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*reefphilic said:*
Hahaha.......look who's the buaya! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/evilgrin07.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

yeah, naughty Andy Ho /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif Lucky I'm a flashaholic, not buaya. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/nana.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Are you sure? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif

Think you can be classified as a flashlight buaya! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/nana.gif

Tell you the truth... i have not seen a flashy buaya wearing skirt. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/hahaha.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/nana.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

I don't wear skirt, I wear sarong - SPF = Sarong Party Flashaholic (not flasher hor /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif) or S'pore Police Flashaholic /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif


----------



## Nerd (Aug 12, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*Morganch_oh said:*
Do you mean that the Predator produce alot of heat when its is on?

No, I dont feel any heat on the Predator when using it.
My Arc LSHP-F produce even more heat, it turn hot when its on for 30secs.


[/ QUOTE ]

The Arc doesn't have as much mass as the Predator, the Predator has super thick alu walls (3mm thick walls?) which helps to conduct the heat away and dissipate it quickly enough. The Arc's body walls are uh.. 1-1.5mm?


----------



## albert (Aug 12, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*flashlight said:*
...or S'pore Police Flashaholic /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/evilgrin07.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 13, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Hi,

someone please tell where can i buy lubricant for my flashlights O ring?
some easy to get around Singapore

regards,


----------



## flashlight (Aug 13, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*[email protected] said:*
Hi,

someone please tell where can i buy lubricant for my flashlights O ring?
some easy to get around Singapore

regards, 

[/ QUOTE ]

I think you can just use the thermal grease/silicon paste for CPU processors or er, some _other_ lubricant /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/evilgrin07.gif


----------



## Morganch_oh (Aug 13, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

its much thicker than that. 

The wall at the head is 5mm thick

And wall at the body is 4.5mm thick

A very strong and durable light 
[ QUOTE ]
*Nerd said:*
The Arc doesn't have as much mass as the Predator, the Predator has super thick alu walls (3mm thick walls?) which helps to conduct the heat away and dissipate it quickly enough. The Arc's body walls are uh.. 1-1.5mm? 

[/ QUOTE ]


----------



## Morganch_oh (Aug 13, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

If you really want to spend money, can buy o'ring lub in Dive shops for around $4-5 a small tube. it will last you for a very long time.

I bought my at Sea & Sea #02 Aldephi Center.

[ QUOTE ]
*[email protected] said:*
Hi,

someone please tell where can i buy lubricant for my flashlights O ring?
some easy to get around Singapore

regards, 

[/ QUOTE ]


----------



## Morganch_oh (Aug 13, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

I think the cheapest will still be KY Jelly. $5 for a Big tude. Its a life time supply for flashlight.

Or you can finish it with in 1mth for other purpose. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif

[ QUOTE ]
*Morganch_oh said:*
If you really want to spend money, can buy o'ring lub in Dive shops for around $4-5 a small tube. it will last you for a very long time.

I bought my at Sea & Sea #02 Aldephi Center.

[ QUOTE ]
*[email protected] said:*
Hi,

someone please tell where can i buy lubricant for my flashlights O ring?
some easy to get around Singapore

regards, 

[/ QUOTE ] 

[/ QUOTE ]


----------



## SJACKAL (Aug 13, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

KY is water soluble right? So maybe not suitable as it contradicts the waterproofing feature of O rings.


----------



## flashlight (Aug 13, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*SJACKAL said:*
KY is water soluble right? So maybe not suitable as it contradicts the waterproofing feature of O rings. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Wah, you & Morgan must use a lot of it to know so much. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif


----------



## CaseyTan (Aug 13, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*flashlight said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*SJACKAL said:*
KY is water soluble right? So maybe not suitable as it contradicts the waterproofing feature of O rings. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Wah, you & Morgan must use a lot of it to know so much. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

er.... i hope they didn't use their flashlights at the same time .. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/evilgrin07.gif


----------



## kobane (Aug 13, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*CaseyTan said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*flashlight said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*SJACKAL said:*
KY is water soluble right? So maybe not suitable as it contradicts the waterproofing feature of O rings. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Wah, you & Morgan must use a lot of it to know so much. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

er.... i hope they didn't use their flashlights at the same time .. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/evilgrin07.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

hmmm.. actually, a flashlight can satisfy both sexes...

as a whole for the female side, and open it up (top or bottom) for the male... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/evilgrin07.gif

of course, dependant on size... can range from a... hmmm... infinity ultra to a D cell maglite /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif for the inventor of torchee lights... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/clap.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 13, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

thanks for the tips, i think will go for Sea & Sea #02 Aldephi Center.

and as for KY jelly, better keep for it for A & E

regards,


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 13, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Hi morganch oh,

can i know where is Aldephi Center??

regards,


----------



## Morganch_oh (Aug 13, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Opposite Funan Center. (at the junction of a Church, Penisular shopping center, Penisular Plaze and Aldephi)

Behind The Court House



[ QUOTE ]
*[email protected] said:*
Hi morganch oh,

can i know where is Aldephi Center??

regards, 

[/ QUOTE ]


----------



## SJACKAL (Aug 13, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Seems that you all knows more and more enthusiatic about it.


----------



## albert (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Sooooooooooooooooooooooo excited...!!!

My custom modded KL1-SG with 700mA/TW0H is here.


----------



## SJACKAL (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

So is it bright and white and small?


----------



## Nerd (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

I bet it's *HOT* too! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

can take some pictures to show us

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## flashlight (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*[email protected] said:*
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

can take some pictures to show us

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Yeah, and beam shots & runtime graph too. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

I think albert is looking for a E1E-SG body & tailcap first /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif


----------



## albert (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*SJACKAL said:*
So is it bright and white and small? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Yes, yes and yes... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif


----------



## albert (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*Nerd said:*
I bet it's *HOT* too! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Nope. Not *HOT* enough. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## albert (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*[email protected] said:*
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

can take some pictures to show us

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Sorry, no digital camera. Arrange to view it yourself. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon3.gif


----------



## albert (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*flashlight said:*
Yeah, and beam shots & runtime graph too. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

I think albert is looking for a E1E-SG body & tailcap first /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

No camera to shoot beam shots and no meter to take runtime graph. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon3.gif

It's pretty nice on my Aleph 1x123 body. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## s2k (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

excuse me guys, just found something i think should share with you.

Fat bought a Micra from me last week, he SMSed me today that suspects his Micra came with a 3W LED in it. so i made some test just now.

after my test and comparison, i just found this batch of Longbow products are somehow BRIGHTER than the previouse ones.

i just compared the new Micra with old Mini (last batch), it was easily to notice that the new Micra was BRIGHTER and WHITER than that old Mini, which was supposed to be brighter! 

what suprised me at most, is when i compare the Micra with my ARC4+ Premium, they got ALMOST SAME BRIGHTNESS. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/eek.gif

yes the hotspot of arc4+ got a perfect shape and good sidespill. but the Micra is also very bright, my girlfriend insists the Micra was brighter and whiter when she saw both lights shining in the dark /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif

now i really doubt new Micras are equipped with 3W LED, but i don't have an old one to compare(only got few Minis here).

i'll try to confirm with the factory, but it's always good to see something brighter. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

edit:

here are two pictures i just taken, the arc4 is set to level 1, both got fresh batteries.

yes, both of them are very white and bright, i'll call the factory too see this is normal or not /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 16, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Hi S2K,

it really looks brighter and whiter than the ARC4+.
will get one Micras from you if confirm with 3W LED.

regards,


----------



## flashlight (Aug 16, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Maybe they just boosted the circuit? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif


----------



## kobane (Aug 16, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*[email protected] said:*
Hi S2K,

it really looks brighter and whiter than the ARC4+.
will get one Micras from you if confirm with 3W LED.

regards, 

[/ QUOTE ]

[ QUOTE ]
*flashlight said:*
Maybe they just boosted the circuit? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

s2k,

please verify and let us know. 

the beamshots are taken with the stock fraen optics, yah?

i got an extra reflector, looking for a host hee... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

aiming for a OD clickie micra.

thanx


----------



## Fat (Aug 16, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

on the box, it wrote 1.6w power consumption for the micra and 3 w for the mini.The led on my micra is definately a 3w.I believe there will be more 3w in s2k's batch or they are all 3watters.grab em! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## kobane (Aug 16, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

i'll get one if it's as what FAT has proclaimed...

s2k, any progress? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif


----------



## albert (Aug 16, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

*The reply i received today from Leo aka Hotfoot.*

Light10 does not officially have a 3W Luxeon model.

As with all manufactured products, some may exceed stated performance 
due to normal variations in manufacturing tolerances (ie. flux + Vf 
bins...etc). The size of the die/phosphor and the extra brightness is no 
guaranteed indication of a 1W or 3W LED. I have seen many 1W LEDs as 
bright as 3W, and vice versa. Its also well known that even same-binned 
luxeons side-by-side each other on the same reel may have totally 
different flux and tint performances, varying yet further with at 
different drive levels. Your friend may simply have been lucky enough to 
have a superstar performer Micra - our congratulations to him! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif Its 
also possible that the 3W LEDs that you have seen to date are perhaps 
not the best-of-breed (ie. low-bin). Since the 1W and 3W are 
fundamentally the same at many levels, such similarities and performance 
overlaps can be expected. For example, on the CPF, it has been reported 
by others that our standard Micra is as bright (or brighter) than 3W 
flashlights made by other manufacturers.

At the factory, we only set minimum performance levels - not maximum 
performance levels. If the manufactured product exceeds our minimum 
specifications, we are most pleased to let it through QC and on to the 
end-customer to enjoy! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Thanks for writing in!

Best regards,
Leo Wong
R&D Manager
Light10 Pte Ltd


----------



## flashlight (Aug 16, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Ok, looks like the bubble has burst but Fat seems to have won the Luxeon lottery.
s2k, can you confirm all those you have on hand to see if they are as bright as Fat's & are brighter than the previous ones? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## albert (Aug 16, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*Fat said:*
The led on my micra is definately a 3w.

[/ QUOTE ]

The LED on your Micra is only a 1w. This is confirmed by Leo aka Hotfoot, the man behind the R&D of all Longbow's. Please read the email from him. 

Congrat to you for striking bulleye in the "Luxeon Lottery". 

You mentioned to me that there are some more such Micra's with s2k. Someone better grab 'em fast before it's all gone.


----------



## SJACKAL (Aug 17, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Like in Leo's email, my 1 watt Micra is about as bright as the Nuwai 3 watt. This type of thing poh heng sway I think.


----------



## Fat (Aug 17, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

The reason for concluding the 3watt rating led is based on a number of factors.
1) Its looks totally different from a 1 watt led that ive seen from a 1w el500 bike light and my nuwai 1w.My nuwai q3 3watt have a bigger phosphor base from those also.
2) It looked exactly the same as both albert's three watt leds. 
3) ive seen a five watt led and its slightly bigger and made up of 4 smaller squares similar to 1 watt sizes.This led have a entire square which is bigger than a 1 watt 1.
4) The beam shots by s2k shows a large hotspot typical of beams produced by a larger base source.if u compare it with normal 1 watt micras, the hotspots on the squarish beam is smaller.Need further verification on this though,i based it on past experience with my 5w nuwai.With the same reflector, the beam just cant focus as tight as my 1 watt nuwai. 

-picture to verify












So far i think its a logical way to generally classify a led by its output and its phosphor base size into 1,3,5 watters.There is further classification for tint and etc by codes but those cant be easily visually classified. 

Part of the reason i think the entire batch might be a 3 watt star is due to the specifications shown on the back of the box stating 1.6w micra/3w mini power consumption on output.I thought it might be a new series by longbow but since leo had clarified on the policy,its probably included in accidentally somehow.There are definately more such 3wled in s2k's batch, as least 1 more which is what s2k had shown.But now it seems theses are premium stuff. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/huh.gif

lots of edition.....first time posting picture /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif


----------



## Fat (Aug 17, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Beam shots comparison between micra and 6v 1 watt led @ 1/2 meter less.


----------



## s2k (Aug 17, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

well, LB officially only say Micra are 1W

however PERSONALLY, i suspect there MAY be some units come with 3W LED, ARC did the same thing. very few LSH-Ps are equipped whith 3W LED.

anyway, i suggest you guys come and choose one you think is best, and do it early. i have local CPFer's visit from time to time, you know what that means


----------



## kobane (Aug 17, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

s2k,

PM sent....


----------



## SJACKAL (Aug 17, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

So Patrick,

Do you think the Micra I showed you earlier could be 3 Watt too?


----------



## s2k (Aug 17, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*SJACKAL said:*
So Patrick,

Do you think the Micra I showed you earlier could be 3 Watt too?


[/ QUOTE ]

i have no idea about this, yours was also very bright.
i just tested more units, some of them were not that bright...

but i do believe LB did some improvements in last few months, that's what Leo always doing... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## SJACKAL (Aug 17, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

I think we need one of those light meters to confirm.... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## kobane (Aug 17, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*s2k said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*SJACKAL said:*
So Patrick,

Do you think the Micra I showed you earlier could be 3 Watt too?


[/ QUOTE ]

i have no idea about this, yours was also very bright.
i just tested more units,<font color="red"> some of them</font> were not that bright...

but i do believe LB did some improvements in last few months, that's what Leo always doing... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif 

[/ QUOTE ] 

<font color="red">_some of them_ </font> ... that means not all /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif


----------



## s2k (Aug 17, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*kobane said: 

<font color="red">some of them </font> ... that means not all /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif 

[/ QUOTE ] *

yes, all LED lights are different, there are really good units, also units not that good (see Leo's mail) ...

so better choose before buy /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## kobane (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

anyone has ordered a XM-3 from elektrolumens yet?

pre-order sales at US39.99. just wondering how's the shipping costs like.

anyway, i got this problem with paypal. mine's a personal account, only funded by credit card. have enquired with paypal, seems that there's no other way to get paypal cash in it /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mecry.gif

no problems with linking up with a local spore bank account, but that, can only withdraw money OUT from paypal, not into. 

help is much appreciated. coz need to get something, but seller's account also personal (i presume), so he cant accept CC paypal, so somehow need to "get" some paypal cash into my paypal to pay him /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif


----------



## suppin (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

I think ksbman aka Keith helps with that too Kobane. Try asking him, I recall reading his post on how he'll help turning CC paypal to non-CC paypal balance, if you pay the fees involved as well.


----------



## pokkuhlag (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Kobane: Shipping to the Netherlands is $9 for airmail or $26 for global priority express. So shipping to Singapore should be around the same price. And if you have a credit card, you can directly order from elektrolumens order page. At the very end of the ordering sequence, you will be asked to fill in your Credit Card number. Paypal is only for when you have no choice at all.


----------



## albert (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Shipping by USPS Global Express Mail (GEM) with insurance and tracking number is USD$21 while USPS Global Priority Mail (GPM) without insurance and tracking number is USD$5.


----------



## pokkuhlag (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Albert, are your prices from the postoffice? Or directly from Elektrolumens? Cause my prices are directly from Elektrolumens. When I ordered one XM-3.


----------



## flashlight (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

ElektroLumens charges US$10.65 | Global Airmail For Light Weight Parcels for shipping to S'pore.

I believe albert is quoting USPS prices directly.


----------



## albert (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*pokkuhlag said:*
Albert, are your prices from the postoffice? Or directly from Elektrolumens? Cause my prices are directly from Elektrolumens. When I ordered one XM-3. 

[/ QUOTE ]

My price came from the PO, not from Elektrolumens. But I believe Wayne charge extra for handling too.


----------



## AtomSphere (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

ask u all ah... will using torch light like E2 series cause the lens on the other side to b foggy? i using it in high altitude and forested area...


----------



## Fat (Aug 19, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*AtomSphere said:*
ask u all ah... will using torch light like E2 series cause the lens on the other side to b foggy? i using it in high altitude and forested area... 

[/ QUOTE ]

If the air inside the torch bezel is very damp, fogging can occur.It all boils down to the humidity of the area. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif Try not opening the bezel to let in damp air in those areas.


----------



## flashlight (Aug 19, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Could be due to condensation but the E2 should be water-resistant so water should not get in unless it's not screwed tightly at the front or tailcap end.


----------



## AtomSphere (Aug 19, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*flashlight said:*
Could be due to condensation but the E2 should be water-resistant so water should not get in unless it's not screwed tightly at the front or tailcap end. 

[/ QUOTE ]

screw tight liao... try letting dry air in (air con room at home) and see how.... fogging very bad... reduce your light power cuz the reflector all fog up...


----------



## flashlight (Aug 20, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*AtomSphere said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*flashlight said:*
Could be due to condensation but the E2 should be water-resistant so water should not get in unless it's not screwed tightly at the front or tailcap end. 

[/ QUOTE ]

screw tight liao... try letting dry air in (air con room at home) and see how.... fogging very bad... reduce your light power cuz the reflector all fog up... 

[/ QUOTE ]

Are you Mark?

If you dare to, take out the bulb (don't touch the glass with your fingers, use a clean cloth or tissue as oil from your fingers will damage the bulb if I'm not wrong), take out the batteries & then re-assemble the body & run water from a tap or dunk the whole body into a pail of water & see if any water gets in. If there is, let me know, see if can send it back to Surefire.


----------



## ws (Aug 20, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Hi, guys. In the B/S/T Non-lights thread, I'm selling 2 backpacks, a U.S. army A.L.I.C.E. pack with straps and frame, and a Jack Wolfskin trekking pack (the name of this one is Verdon). Maybe you might know of some outdoor types who might want a spare pack or a replacement pack. Let them know about these offers. I'm willing to negotiate prices.


----------



## AtomSphere (Aug 20, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*flashlight said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*AtomSphere said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*flashlight said:*
Could be due to condensation but the E2 should be water-resistant so water should not get in unless it's not screwed tightly at the front or tailcap end. 

[/ QUOTE ]

screw tight liao... try letting dry air in (air con room at home) and see how.... fogging very bad... reduce your light power cuz the reflector all fog up... 

[/ QUOTE ]

Are you Mark?

If you dare to, take out the bulb (don't touch the glass with your fingers, use a clean cloth or tissue as oil from your fingers will damage the bulb if I'm not wrong), take out the batteries & then re-assemble the body & run water from a tap or dunk the whole body into a pail of water & see if any water gets in. If there is, let me know, see if can send it back to Surefire. 

[/ QUOTE ]

yup i m mark... its a small world after all... hehe /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smirk.gif
nono its not water leak if that is what u mean... maybe its juz that i work in a very damp forested area at higher altitudes... then when operating the light for bout 5 min, i think the moisture became ?steam? and fogged my reflector only... the lens is not fogged


----------



## kobane (Aug 20, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*s2k said:*
yes, all LED lights are different, there are really good units, also units not that good (see Leo's mail) ...

so better choose before buy /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

visited s2k in the evening.

after spending almost an hour choosing amongst the many many many clickie and twisty micras (and depriving him of dinner at the same time /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif), finally ended up with a piece that looks somewhat "brighter". though at some point we both see spots coz doing too much momentary flashing on the piece of paper on the table /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gif

was laughing at myself coz the piece i took was the very first piece which he randomly selected initally for testing. 

thanx.

speaking of which... i may have misplaced my SX017A reflector sob. who has one to spare? or a UCL lens as well?

meanwhile the search is still on for my misplaced reflector...


----------



## pjandyho (Aug 20, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Mark, it is normal. It happens to all the E2e and E1e if used for a prolonged period of time. In fact it should happen after 3 or 4 mins of continuous on. This happens because of humidity present in the bezel. When you screw or unscrew the bezel to change batteries it is inevitable that humidity would get in.

When the light is on, the air within the bezel heats up tremendously. The reflector cools down faster and thus condensation takes place on the bezel just like how warm air condense on the glass of your drinks. This does not happen so quickly on bigger Surefire lights as the bigger space in the bezel allows the air inside to cool down faster.

This does not affect the quality and beam of your light tremendously and if you experienced a dimming of your light it is due to the fact that incandescent lights are not regulated to give constant power. They start off strong and gets weaker gradually and would only be brighter if fresh cells are inserted. The only incandescent light that is regulated is the Surefire A2 Aviator.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 21, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Hi,

recently bought 2pcs of nuwai Q3 from mark2 and warren, found that 2 Q3 have different led colour. Warren Q3 have a perfect white and mark2 have ???? picture attach









how could this happen????

hope to get another perfect white from Morganch oh by end of this month.

regards,


----------



## flashlight (Aug 21, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

FAI,

That's why it's called the Luxeon Lottery. You never know what you'll get. Erm, wait, that's Forrest Gump /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif


----------



## SJACKAL (Aug 21, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Dont feel so bad lah, sometime win sometime loss, its a lottery afterall, despite what the seller promised, he have no control over this. Mine Q3 from Morgan is like the one you got from Warren, the right side one in the picture, good white with a bit purplish tint at the side spill. Take a look at this from page 4 of his thread:

[ QUOTE ]
*Mark2 said:*
There seem to be batches of 'seconds' around of this light, they are not as bright and have much more tint variantions than the firsts. The lights I offer here are *guaranteed* to be 'firsts' received *directly from Nuwai*.

SJACKAL, kleptusx, suppin: Is it possible that you got one of these seconds? I think the Luxeon III of the true Nuwai Quantum-III should be brighter than the Micra. Where did you buy them? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Last time he was suggesting that our Q3 are factory seconds. Now what happened? My Q3's is definitely a cleaner and better white that the one on the left side of the picture.


----------



## Fat (Aug 21, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

pc-light got a real nice white light q3 from morgan.ive seen his while getting the q3 from morgan.Its a lottery for the q3, i havent heard of any 'seconds' for q3 from nuwai.When did nuwai ever started offering seconds?


----------



## Morganch_oh (Aug 21, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

I cant confirm that you will get a very white one too. Cos all the Lights are Seal up so can't open and test them.
But from my last batch all of them range from very white to quite white(slight blue or purple) but no green. 

Nevertheless there's still a chance of being unlucky.


[ QUOTE ]
*[email protected] said:*
Hi,

recently bought 2pcs of nuwai Q3 from mark2 and warren, found that 2 Q3 have different led colour. Warren Q3 have a perfect white and mark2 have ???? picture attach

hope to get another perfect white from Morganch oh by end of this month.

regards, 

[/ QUOTE ]


----------



## Morganch_oh (Aug 21, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

He is try to tell people to buy from him only. 

And anyone else that are selling the same product maybe selling a Factory 2nd


----------



## flashlight (Aug 21, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

I'm still waiting to get mine.... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon6.gif... from Morgan /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif Hope mine will be bright & white too. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 21, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Hope i win in this Lottery game, wish me luck /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif


regards,


----------



## albert (Aug 22, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

You know who is Tan Ku Ku?

There will always a better, brighter SOB out there...


----------



## Morganch_oh (Aug 23, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Just found out about the New longbow SDO head from its website.
http://www.longbowgear.com/images/Micra.pdf

Can really see if its Optics or Reflector?

Anyone knows how much is it?


----------



## flashlight (Aug 23, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*Morganch_oh said:*
Just found out about the New longbow SDO head from its website.
http://www.longbowgear.com/images/Micra.pdf

Can really see if its Optics or Reflector?

Anyone knows how much is it? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Looks like just the standard head & optic with a crenallated bezel.


----------



## s2k (Aug 24, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

kobane, hope you enjoy the micra /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

just got the shipment from US, i saw Pelican changed the desgin of M6-LED, the LED capsule and reflector is now in one piece, this improves the beam greatly. now i can see a really nice beam in perfect round shape /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gif

i also got the Gerber LX3 and Trio, both nice looking and feeling, LX3 can use as a self defence tool /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/twakfl.gif

Trio is a regulated 3 LED small light use 2 AA batteries. i think it's much better than Inova X5, it's smaller, use cheap battery and about same brightness.

i also ordered Inova XO, which was disappointed, the hotspot is full of rings... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif

now start to like Gerber brand /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

will try post some pics later /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Fat (Aug 24, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

wheee, im waiting for the pics. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif


----------



## kobane (Aug 25, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*s2k said:*
kobane, hope you enjoy the micra /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

now start to like Gerber brand /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

will try post some pics later /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

thanx s2k... really like the micra






just met up with cyril to get the reflector and UCL lens. what a beauty she has since become (not cyril.. i meant the micra /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif)

heard of the brand gerber too, how much you got it? like to own one if the price is affordable /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/broke.gif

waiting for the pix too.... waiting... waiting....


----------



## gtwace (Aug 25, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Are we still meeting up on August the 31st? Now being the 7th month, anyone with problems shinning flashlight at trees ? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mpr.gif


----------



## s2k (Aug 25, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

here are some pics...
1. the Trio, really nice looking.

















and LX3, the 3W light use 3 AA cells


















some of my lights:


----------



## s2k (Aug 25, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

the new pelican M6-LED:

inside the box:





the spacer now protects the light better:





now the LED and reflector is in one piece:


----------



## s2k (Aug 25, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

a few beam shots:

the flawless beam and perfect round sidespill.





looks like the sun? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif





Peli M6-LED vs Gerber LX3


----------



## s2k (Aug 25, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

i'm not a good photographer, spent over 4 hours on those photos....

ok, back to the lights, the trio is as bright as Inova X5, but use 2 AA cells, i think it's good to use when camping, low cost mah...

about the LX3, 3W is brighter, i think it's good to keep one in the car, it's very tough and heavy enough to /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/twakfl.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/twakfl.gif

they are all very nice lights /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Fat (Aug 25, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

After eating popcorns for a day........

Nice photos taken patrick.Thanks. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/clap.gif


----------



## flashlight (Aug 25, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Patrick, pls. check your PM. Someone looking for a Micra. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

any group buy for the trio or M6 led ? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/clap.gif


----------



## s2k (Aug 25, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*[email protected] said:*

any group buy for the trio or M6 led ? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/clap.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

i'll definitely order some more M6 LED, this batch were sold out in 2 days... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif

hope can get more in lower price /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## s2k (Aug 25, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*flashlight said:*
Patrick, pls. check your PM. Someone looking for a Micra. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]
thanks Cyril, will contact the buyer. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## s2k (Aug 25, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

btw: i ordered 2 Inova X0s this time, one black one silver, willing to sell them for S$80 each, with 2 extra batteries, the LX3 is S$85, Trio is S$50. 

can save about US$5 compare to buying from batterystation separately plus shipping /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 26, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Ai ya,

after looking at those pictures, i'll get the Trio from s2k and the M6 from Morgan.

very siong,this month spend nearly 6++ on lights. HELP ME

regards,


----------



## flashlight (Aug 26, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*[email protected] said:*
Ai ya,

after looking at those pictures, i'll get the Trio from s2k and the M6 from Morgan.

very siong,this month spend nearly 6++ on lights. HELP ME

regards, 

[/ QUOTE ]

I'll help you - I got some lights to sell too, haha /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/evilgrin07.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif


----------



## starbright (Aug 26, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Anyone bgt the Mini LGI or the Babypin? How much did you guys paid for it? Still looking for a 3AAA 3W fl with clicky switch.


----------



## flashlight (Aug 26, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*starbright said:*
Anyone bgt the Mini LGI or the Babypin? How much did you guys paid for it? Still looking for a 3AAA 3W fl with clicky switch. 

[/ QUOTE ]

I got the perfect one for you already. Replied your PM at HWZ.


----------



## kobane (Aug 26, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*flashlight said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*starbright said:*
Anyone bgt the Mini LGI or the Babypin? How much did you guys paid for it? Still looking for a 3AAA 3W fl with clicky switch. 

[/ QUOTE ]

I got the perfect one for you already. Replied your PM at HWZ. 

[/ QUOTE ]

where's this HWZ anyway? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/confused.gif

any pix on the babypin or that mini LGI? sorry, just curious how they looked like...


----------



## amlim (Aug 26, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*kobane said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*flashlight said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*starbright said:*
Anyone bgt the Mini LGI or the Babypin? How much did you guys paid for it? Still looking for a 3AAA 3W fl with clicky switch. 

[/ QUOTE ]

I got the perfect one for you already. Replied your PM at HWZ. 

[/ QUOTE ]

where's this HWZ anyway? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/confused.gif

any pix on the babypin or that mini LGI? sorry, just curious how they looked like... 

[/ QUOTE ]

HWZ = Hardwarezone www.hardwarezone.com


----------



## flashlight (Aug 26, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*amlim said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*kobane said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*flashlight said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*starbright said:*
Anyone bgt the Mini LGI or the Babypin? How much did you guys paid for it? Still looking for a 3AAA 3W fl with clicky switch. 

[/ QUOTE ]

I got the perfect one for you already. Replied your PM at HWZ. 

[/ QUOTE ]

where's this HWZ anyway? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/confused.gif

any pix on the babypin or that mini LGI? sorry, just curious how they looked like... 

[/ QUOTE ]

HWZ = Hardwarezone www.hardwarezone.com 

[/ QUOTE ]

Don't go there, it's a madhouse, /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/touche.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/happy23.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/twakfl.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bumpit.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/Christo_pull_hair.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/drunk.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/str.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/xyxgun.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/whoopin.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 27, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

will try to stop buying lights for the next 3 months, or else my wife is going to /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/whoopin.gif

and i have more than 10 lights here in office and dare not bring home. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## pjandyho (Aug 27, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Bring em home. Challenge your wife to take up that hobby. I showed my wifey all my lights. I got an initial earful from her but now she is starting to drool.

As her dad stays in Pulau Ubin, I told her I had intention to buy a high-end light for her dad and she really really agreed wholeheartedly!! Now she is smiling ear to ear...


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 27, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

have a small 50pcs flashlight collection at home, my rack is full and new model keep on coming out /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/help.gif

is not my wife don't like the lights is the price she cannot accept, she cannot understand why some of this little creature can cost above $100 or more . /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mecry.gif

but recently have bought some china made 8 led and 11 led that runs on AA or 3X AAA and sent to my father in law locate in a remote kampong 5 hour ferry from tanjong pinang. (my wife is indonesian chinese) they are happy with it. the AA and AAA is easy to get and cheap.

my eldest son (16 months) is having fun with his UK 2AAA eLED at night, wife is not happy when he look direct on the led or into his month /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/rant.gif 

lastly hope i can mantain this hobby without spending too much, but sometime you know la....../ubbthreads/images/graemlins/Christo_pull_hair.gif(when flashlight is trying to HELP /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif )

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/happy14.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/happy14.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/happy14.gif


----------



## pjandyho (Aug 27, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

So Flashlight is the criminal that lead to your spending? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/evilgrin07.gif

Naughty boy Flashlight... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/whoopin.gif


----------



## flashlight (Aug 27, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*pjandyho said:*
So Flashlight is the criminal that lead to your spending? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/evilgrin07.gif

Naughty boy Flashlight... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/whoopin.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

What? Who? Me? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon3.gif Have I sold FAI anything? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 27, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

found this place locate at Shenton Way that sell China made lights cheap

their site: http://www.pk-int.com/led_flashlight.htm

regards,


----------



## Fat (Aug 27, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

I probably will be ordering some Inova T3 from bugoutgear soon.anyone interested? price should be sdg130 each under insured mail and gst.Shipping cost is ~20 us for 1-5/6 pieces.


----------



## suppin (Aug 27, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Hmm gst? You only need to pay gst if the shipment is over $400 in value I think. When are you getting it? It's a tempting offer...


----------



## Fat (Aug 27, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Its a preorder at bugoutgear.I'll be ordering it once there is 3-4 more guys.I will be rounding off the price to be $130.Its probably a few dollars more only.Just for the time and effort,and in case i need to send any back if its defective, it wouldnt be enough if there is. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gifNot making a profit here.

1)Fat /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/huh.gif


----------



## pjandyho (Aug 27, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

What is the unit price that bugoutgear gave you? I have checked Meridian Tactical's website and they are going for US$69.95 each. The last time I ordered my M3 from them there wasn't any freight charges so you guys might save a little if you order in bulk.


----------



## Fat (Aug 27, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

bugoutgear is offering it at usd67, there might be further discount with larger orders.Even with meridian offering free insured shipping (which i doubt so), its still going to cost usd70x1.75x1.05=sdg128.625(anyone can check it out?)

I did my math and with five pieces ordered from bug'gy,its a little over $130.
usd67x1.75(cc conversion)x1.05(gst)x5+usd20(insuredshipping)x1.75=sdg130.1125 each

so im rounding it down instead,plus i'll be responsible for defective lights.

Its still lower than individuals ordering thru ksbman's help at usd67+6+5x1.75=$136.5 which will take longer due to the two separate shipments which are both uninsured.

im not in the workforce yet so i don't have a creditcard.I will most likely ask a friend to help me pay with his card.I like the T3 very much judging by the current info on it , im set on buying it.If anyone else like to organise a groupbuy, i'll be happy to buy from him instead.

so im offering two options here, three guys needed from either, before i comfirms order(bearing cc exchange rate at 1:1.75, if it rises, price might be slightly affected).
1)sdg130-comfirmation order
2)sdg135-interested in seeing actual beamshots/reviews before buying /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/huh.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## AtomSphere (Aug 27, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

hei guys! anyway to custom make a reflector for the E2D? i need the beem to be more focoused and the spill beam less bright...


----------



## pjandyho (Aug 28, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Mine E2D is very focused. So focused it is unbelievably tighter than my E2e.


----------



## AtomSphere (Aug 28, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*pjandyho said:*
Mine E2D is very focused. So focused it is unbelievably tighter than my E2e. 

[/ QUOTE ]

it would be nice if it can be longer range thats y i need more foucus... so anyway to customize it?


----------



## pjandyho (Aug 28, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

AtomSphere, PM sent.


----------



## suppin (Aug 28, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

You got pm Teo


----------



## albert (Aug 28, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*pjandyho said:*
Mine E2D is very focused. So focused it is unbelievably tighter than my E2e. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Mine too. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/happy14.gif


----------



## AtomSphere (Aug 28, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*albert said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*pjandyho said:*
Mine E2D is very focused. So focused it is unbelievably tighter than my E2e. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Mine too. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/happy14.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]


i feel the foucused portion spills out quite alot when shining in total darkness.. only can make out an object's shape a bit at 50M... i compair it with a 4 D cell torch and could see clearly at long range (50M only) compair to the E2D...


----------



## s2k (Aug 29, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Good news guys:

i'll have a really nice n low cost 3W LS LED flashlight coming next week.

here are some pics taken by my supplier:



























CX-3 is what i call that light, the price could be cheap but performance is outstanding, (to be verified)/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif

also will have some rechargable CR123s along with the light, can let them go in a good price.

interested? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Fat (Aug 29, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

badbad s2k, /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/twakfl.gif, me wanted to bring in T3, u here selling another 1. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/whoopin.gif.

If thats the case, i'll just call the group buy off.Just kidding, i think there is a poor response so i'll probably team up with suppin for it instead.

But no pics of the lights yet?, i'll be tempted again as usual. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## s2k (Aug 29, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Teo, do you ever sleep in the night? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/eek.gif

i just bought one sample unit, which uses a rechargeble battery, something like the Pelia 160S. also have another version use 2 CR123 cells.

i was told that the light use a S-bin 3W LED, reflecter desgin, and clickie switch.

will take some pics when i get it, see if it's really that good. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smirk.gif


----------



## s2k (Aug 29, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

3 more bigger pics:














/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif


----------



## s2k (Aug 30, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

also seeking for help:

i'm considering order some 5W upgrade kits for PM6-LED and 3W upgrade kits for LB Micra.

i know the Sandwich Shoppe is selling the parts but it's costy and needs DIY. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif

any idea how to get some in better price and something in one piece? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/help.gif


----------



## ws (Aug 30, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Hi, guys. Dunno whether this is the correct thread but: anyone want a Surefire A2 (without box or papers)? I've upgraded the tailcap to the newer style, but now I find I hardly use it. Still in excellent condition, no scratches that I can see. First choice to you guys as I prefer cash in hand. S$195, negotiable. Any takers? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif PM me.


----------



## SJACKAL (Aug 30, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Hi guys,

Need help from you guys with paypal. I just register paypal, I dont have a credit card. Its either fund the payments with my bank account or with my debit card. Which one is better? Will my bank charge me fees when I add funds from the bank account into my paypal account? Will using the debit card be cheaper? Which one safer? I am very confused.

Please help help. Thank you many many.


----------



## suppin (Aug 30, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

If I'm not wrong, the bank doesn't charge any fees. BUT if you want to transfer money from bank to PP balance, it may take up to a week or so before the money clears, according to PP. The advantage of using a bank balance financed PP acount is that there are no fees involved when you transfer money to other PP accounts (which usually means you pay a bit less to the seller because some sellers do charge the $0.30USD + 3.9% fees if your PP account is funded by a card) The disadvantage is that it takes a long time for them to clear the bank-to-PP transfer of funds, unless you keep a reserve balance on PP, you might miss out on some quick deals that require immediate PP payments.

For using debit cards, you can just link your debit card to the PP account, go through the verification process ONCE (about 1 to 3 days to clear) then you can use your PP account to transfer money immediately, don't have to wait for any clearances because PP will draw funds from your card directly to pay the seller. Bad point is that the seller will be charged the fees (mentioned above) for accepting credit/debit card funded PP transfers.

Hope that helps /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## flashlight (Aug 30, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*SJACKAL said:*
Hi guys,

Need help from you guys with paypal. I just register paypal, I dont have a credit card. Its either fund the payments with my bank account or with my debit card. Which one is better? Will my bank charge me fees when I add funds from the bank account into my paypal account? Will using the debit card be cheaper? Which one safer? I am very confused.

Please help help. Thank you many many. 

[/ QUOTE ]

I don't think you can fund your PP from bank account, it has to be CC or DC only. You can only transfer out from PP to bank acct.

s2k, the CX3 looks interesting but it's longer than the E2E? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif Does the rechargeable version come with charger? Does the battery (not charger) have built-in overcharge/under discharge protection? Price?

ws, yes, you shouldn't post sales thread here but that's a very good price on an A2 /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wow.gif Assuming it's a HA & not black one right? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif


----------



## kobane (Aug 30, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

guys, please note that currently, paypal dont have the capability to tx $$ from our local bank account to paypal. i have emailed and enquired already. all we can do now is to tx $$ from paypal to bank account, with paypal charging S$1 per transaction.

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/awman.gif


----------



## kobane (Aug 30, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

hey cyril... u around too hahaha....

think i now become expert in paypal transaction liao.. keep askin and asking paypal questions mnuhahahaha /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif


----------



## suppin (Aug 30, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Ops, guess I was wrong /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif sorry bout that... I called up the bank to ask about it, but didn't ask PP if that's possible. So I just gave info from the page website. Sorry about the bad info


----------



## SJACKAL (Aug 30, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Oh I see. But I did read in the paypal Q&A that for non-US members, we can do a electronic transfer from our bank to paypal or something like that, print out the form, bring the form to our local bank to do the "add fund" thing to our paypal account, wait one week or so and the funds will be in the paypal account. I am thinking this is a safer method but not sure if the bank will treat the "add fund" thing as a money transfer and charge fees (S$20/- ???).

Because I scare to use debit cards after reading those stories where some guy's savings got cleaned up hackers, coz debit cards don't have as much fraud protection as credit cards.

Any confirmation?


----------



## SJACKAL (Aug 30, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Maybe I read wrong, can't find that page that I read just now...


----------



## kobane (Aug 30, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

u can link a local bank account to paypal (DBS,POSB,UOB etc), no problems about that. just that you can ONLY tx $$ from paypal -> bank account, and not vice versa. tink the banks dunno about that. paypal have told me that they dont have the capability to do that at the moment, due to some complex security measures. 

premier account will be charged for rx $$ (be it paypal cash, CC funded payments). 

so i end up getting 2 PP accounts, 1 personal and 1 premier. solve all my problems.


----------



## SJACKAL (Aug 30, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Oh found the page liao, but only "If you live in Germany, the Netherlands, Norway, Sweden, Switzerland, Canada, the United Kingdom or have a U.S. bank account, you can add funds to your PayPal Account via electronic funds transfer."

So I think Singapore cannot.


----------



## SJACKAL (Aug 30, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Thanx kobane, that leaves me with only one option nia...


----------



## suppin (Aug 30, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Hey sjackal, you can open a new account just for the debit card, so the limit to the amount at risk is just that in your card bank account, not your entire savings. Just a thought.


----------



## kobane (Aug 30, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

hmmm... actually should be quite safe with paypal. it's a well known cash tx media worldwide. they dont disclose customer's info elsewhere to other people. 

the limit is for per month basis.


----------



## SJACKAL (Aug 30, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*suppin said:*
Hey sjackal, you can open a new account just for the debit card, so the limit to the amount at risk is just that in your card bank account, not your entire savings. Just a thought. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Yes, that is what I thought of actually, going to the bank soon. Nia yeh, all the trouble to buy lights. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon3.gif


----------



## suppin (Aug 30, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Hey guys, does anyone here have a Pelican M6 Lithium? I just got one, and noticed that the beamspot is not round, mine is kinda oval/pointed. Wonder if this is normal? The replacement lamp assembly also gave me the same pointy hotspot...


----------



## CaseyTan (Aug 30, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*suppin said:*
Hey guys, does anyone here have a Pelican M6 Lithium? I just got one, and noticed that the beamspot is not round, mine is kinda oval/pointed. Wonder if this is normal? The replacement lamp assembly also gave me the same pointy hotspot... 

[/ QUOTE ]

handled 2 pelican M6 incan lamp before, the hotspot is not round, my surefire e2e is round, m6 not.


----------



## suppin (Aug 30, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Hehe oh well, guess the it's quality for money /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## CaseyTan (Aug 30, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*suppin said:*
Hehe oh well, guess the it's quality for money /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

since PM6 incan is so cheap compared to surefire ones, don't complain lar /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif Pelican M6 is a good light, cheap and good.


----------



## suppin (Aug 30, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Yep, not really complaining cus it's value for money /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif Am now in the process of disassembling the tailcap switch in anticipation of the clickie mod /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif It's a lot of work though, they glued down everything that can be glued down /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif

[ QUOTE ]
*CaseyTan said:*
since PM6 incan is so cheap compared to surefire ones, don't complain lar /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif Pelican M6 is a good light, cheap and good. 

[/ QUOTE ]


----------



## CaseyTan (Aug 30, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

disassemble ? its easy, my friend's incan tailcap was stuck, helped to disassemble it, unscrew everything, then screw it back tightly.. its glued, but can be easily removed by brute force /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif


----------



## suppin (Aug 30, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Hehe, brute force definitely does not work. I put it in a bag and dumped it in boiled water for 5 mins. The black retaining cap and the spring is out already, now trying to get that brown piece of plastic out, it's glued in too, you can see it smeared all over the plastic and the threads... After that have to get the last metal cap and the push tab out /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon23.gif


----------



## CaseyTan (Aug 30, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

btw, i have a old-style pm6 lamp assembly with me, whoever wants it, pm me. 

Bought it cos thought can be used with PM6-LED, but they have glued the reflector and LED module together /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif


----------



## CaseyTan (Aug 30, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

black retaining cap glued too ? the one i handled was not, just unscrew it using a pair of pliers. then for the brown piece, cut two holes, use plier to pull it out, and unscrew the brass parts at the bottom, thats it.


----------



## suppin (Aug 30, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Yeah, EVERYTHING is glued. The black retaining cap, the plastic piece, and probably the brass parts. Still trying to get the plastic out without drilling hole in it. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon8.gif


----------



## CaseyTan (Aug 30, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*suppin said:*
Yeah, EVERYTHING is glued. The black retaining cap, the plastic piece, and probably the brass parts. Still trying to get the plastic out without drilling hole in it. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon8.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

hehe, bad luck for you, the plastic is glued too, but easily removed.. drill two small holes on it, right above the holes of the brass piece. Don't think its easy to take out without drilling holes /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## flashlight (Aug 30, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*kobane said:*
hmmm... actually should be quite safe with paypal. it's a well known cash tx media worldwide. they dont disclose customer's info elsewhere to other people. 

the limit is for per month basis. 

[/ QUOTE ]

You are dead wrong. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/caution.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mad71.gif There's a BIG lawsuit against PayPal for unauthorised or wrongful transfers. They are owned by eBay FYI.


----------



## SJACKAL (Aug 30, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Yes, that's the reason for my concerns.


----------



## kobane (Aug 30, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*flashlight said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*kobane said:*
hmmm... actually should be quite safe with paypal. it's a well known cash tx media worldwide. they dont disclose customer's info elsewhere to other people. 

the limit is for per month basis. 

[/ QUOTE ]

You are dead wrong. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/caution.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mad71.gif There's a BIG lawsuit against PayPal for unauthorised or wrongful transfers. They are owned by eBay FYI. 

[/ QUOTE ]

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/oops.gif .... 

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wow.gif ....

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/stupid.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/huh2.gif ....

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/awman.gif ....

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thanks.gif !!


----------



## Fat (Aug 30, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

S2k, i was watching the olympics finale yesterday.


----------



## Morganch_oh (Aug 31, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Your offer came a week late /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/oops.gif, cos I was looking for one then and bought one from US /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mecry.gif

[ QUOTE ]
*ws said:*
Hi, guys. Dunno whether this is the correct thread but: anyone want a Surefire A2 (without box or papers)? I've upgraded the tailcap to the newer style, but now I find I hardly use it. Still in excellent condition, no scratches that I can see. First choice to you guys as I prefer cash in hand. S$195, negotiable. Any takers? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif PM me. 

[/ QUOTE ]


----------



## reefphilic (Aug 31, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Any Singaporean has some royal blue 3W LED to spare. Please pm me, I need it urgently. Thanks.


----------



## albert (Aug 31, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Flashlight party on coming Saturday night at 9.30pm. Anyone interested? Need recommendation on venue, please suggest.


----------



## flashlight (Aug 31, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*albert said:*
Flashlight party on coming Saturday night at 9.30pm. Anyone interested? Need recommendation on venue, please suggest. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Well, I'll be at Sentosa & finish my shoot at 6pm /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif Can meet earlier I think by 8pm should be dark enough right?


----------



## albert (Aug 31, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*flashlight said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*albert said:*
Flashlight party on coming Saturday night at 9.30pm. Anyone interested? Need recommendation on venue, please suggest. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Well, I'll be at Sentosa & finish my shoot at 6pm /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif Can meet earlier I think by 8pm should be dark enough right? 

[/ QUOTE ]

I'll be off duty at 8pm, dinner nearby suntec together?


----------



## reefphilic (Aug 31, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

There'll be lots of places for you all to play with your lights in Sentosa. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gif

Anyone have any 3W royal blue to sell to me? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif


----------



## flashlight (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*albert said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*flashlight said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*albert said:*
Flashlight party on coming Saturday night at 9.30pm. Anyone interested? Need recommendation on venue, please suggest. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Well, I'll be at Sentosa & finish my shoot at 6pm /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif Can meet earlier I think by 8pm should be dark enough right? 

[/ QUOTE ]

I'll be off duty at 8pm, dinner nearby suntec together? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Er, see how lah, Sentosa go Suntec plus carrying my camera equipment plus added weight of precious torches, hmmm, maybe not, but if you all want come over to Sentosa, hmmmm, /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/poke2.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/rolleye11.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Arrrrrg, i'm working everyday till 10pm. No time to meet you guys /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon3.gif

maybe hope for another islandwide power down, than we can use our lights at home /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/happy14.gif


----------



## gtwace (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Anyone got an E1e for sell ?


----------



## s2k (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*flashlight said:*
s2k, the CX3 looks interesting but it's longer than the E2E? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif Does the rechargeable version come with charger? Does the battery (not charger) have built-in overcharge/under discharge protection? Price?



[/ QUOTE ]

yes the CX3 is longer but much cheaper, the price should be around $65 only /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif

not sure the battery got over charge/under discharge protection or not, any danger without those protections?

i'll be free in Saturday night so can join the meet /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## SJACKAL (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

You all know, after joining here and reading around here for sometime I was tempted to buy one of those custom lights, you know, Lux3 in pretty HA bodies with lotsa cool factors, hard to get stuff... But later I realised after a while, the production companies will pick up and they will come out with cheaper versions of these, like now got the Gerber CX3 and Inova XO3/T3... when just a few months back 3 watt Lux only available for custom lights and more will surely pop out soon... It just gets better and better and the hole in our pocket bigger and bigger.

Make me really hesitant to buy good lights liao, nowadays every new light gets a good review isn't it? Last time if a light is good I sure to get one, but seems that at CPF things are moving very fast like handphones trends like that.

I scare that if I continue to buy something I think its cool to own whenever they come out with new things in the end I ended up with a lot of lights that probably won't get used.

This makes me a bit of cautious about buying Luxeons lights for the moment... Thinking of selling my Inova XO to upgrade to a XO3/T3 or a Gerber 3 watt...


----------



## suppin (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Will anyone mind if I tagged along for the gathering this Saturday? Would be a good chance for me to see all those cool custom lights that everyone else has /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon23.gif Do update me on the time and place for the meeting if there is one and I can come along, thanks!


----------



## flashlight (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*suppin said:*
Will anyone mind if I tagged along for the gathering this Saturday? Would be a good chance for me to see all those cool custom lights that everyone else has /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon23.gif Do update me on the time and place for the meeting if there is one and I can come along, thanks! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Bro, of course you're welcome! Latest update from Commander Albert is to rendezvous (meet) at Killiney Kopitiam at Purvis Street at 2030hrs (8.30pm for you civilian-types) /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## suppin (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Ok thanks /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif you got pm, Cryril


----------



## suppin (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Hey, s2k, do you have any of the CX3 with you? If you do, can bring them to the gathering? Would be interesting to see them first hand /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

[ QUOTE ]
*s2k said:*
i'll be free in Saturday night so can join the meet /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]


----------



## kobane (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

erm, guys, got another query.

i've heard how green laser are better and nicer as compared to our conventional red laser pointers. the beam is literally visible (very chio /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/clap.gif), and i finally seen them on the movie Alien vs Predator /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif 

are they very expensive to own? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/huh.gif


----------



## gtwace (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

I got an 7th month dinner to attend, so I couldn't go. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif All of you have fun.


----------



## Fat (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*kobane said:*
erm, guys, got another query.

i've heard how green laser are better and nicer as compared to our conventional red laser pointers. the beam is literally visible (very chio /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/clap.gif), and i finally seen them on the movie Alien vs Predator /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif 

are they very expensive to own? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/huh.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

The more powerful modded ones are more visible, those that are below the safety limit of 5mw are less so but still visible under certain conditions like indoor where its darker or more dusty.cost a few hundred bucks each. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mecry.gif
Check out the lasers thread on the other sections.


----------



## s2k (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

damn i was /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/drunk.gif last night.
just wake up, slept for almost 24 hours....
terribly headache /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mpr.gif

the worst is i missed the gathering, /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/banghead.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/banghead.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/banghead.gif

damn, should not drink so much.... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ohgeez.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ohgeez.gif


----------



## Fat (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*s2k said:*
damn i was /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/drunk.gif last night.
just wake up, slept for almost 24 hours....
terribly headache /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mpr.gif

the worst is i missed the gathering, /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/banghead.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/banghead.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/banghead.gif

damn, should not drink so much.... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ohgeez.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ohgeez.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Well, there was only 3 of us there for a while.Mainly to check out albert's little lights. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/au.gif


----------



## Morganch_oh (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Sorry can't make it. cos could to fetch my mum to be wife around

[ QUOTE ]
*Fat said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*s2k said:*
damn i was /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/drunk.gif last night.
just wake up, slept for almost 24 hours....
terribly headache /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mpr.gif

the worst is i missed the gathering, /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/banghead.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/banghead.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/banghead.gif

damn, should not drink so much.... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ohgeez.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ohgeez.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Well, there was only 3 of us there for a while.Mainly to check out albert's little lights. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/au.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]


----------



## SJACKAL (Sep 5, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

I want to sell off my Inova XO, silver colour with pouch and papers, clamshell packaging not around however. At S$65/- only, without batteries, condition good as I never bring out to use but only play with at home only. (A local shop selling S$95/- I think).

I modded the pouch to enhance it, refer this thread:
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/ubbthreads/showflat.php?Cat=&Number=667825&page=0&view=collapsed&sb=5&o=365&fpart=1 

If interested please PM me, prefer to sell locally easier.

<font color="red"> *NOT LONGER AVAILABLE, TRADED AWAY* </font>


----------



## amlim (Sep 5, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Morganch_oh said:[/i][/b]
Sorry can't make it. cos could to fetch my mum to be wife around



congrats !!


----------



## IMTRBO (Sep 5, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Hi guys, i'm coming down to singapore this friday (10th sept) and will be there for a week, mainly to see my two brothers, one who is going to London to study, and the other who will be going into NS soon. (i've actually ordered each of them a light from BatteryStation, on it's way to our home in singapore as we speak. hehe)

I'm going to be there for a week, and was wondering where i could go to check out lights. I only got into this flashlight thingy back in feb and this is my first time back to singapore since then, so i dun know any kewl shops that sell lights. One of my friends tells me that Beach road has a bunch of diving shops with lights, but that's all i know.

Thanks for helping out ppl!!


----------



## flashlight (Sep 5, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

IMTRBO, you can check out Sheares Marketing at 43, Beach Road, Evershine & Century Complex ground floor.

SJACKAL, congrats! What did you trade it for? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## SJACKAL (Sep 5, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

What do you guys do at these lights gathering anyway?

IMTRBO, you can check out Sngarms, got a branch at Beach Rd Army market and another branch at Chinatown. Also Sheares located along Beach Rd opp Prince/Jade cinema.


----------



## Fat (Sep 5, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Flashlight, i heard its an ARC. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif

Sjackal, we gather for fuddling with lights.Gets to see all kinds of nice flashlights from the rest. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/happy14.gif


----------



## SJACKAL (Sep 6, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*Fat said:*
Flashlight, i heard its an ARC. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif

Sjackal, we gather for fuddling with lights.Gets to see all kinds of nice flashlights from the rest. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/happy14.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Wah... how you know one? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/eek.gif


----------



## Fat (Sep 6, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Chatting with nerd halfway and he mentioned it. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif
We'll might be seeing a xo mod soon.


----------



## albert (Sep 8, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Eat late dinner, drink kopi or teh, slow talk on flashlight tech, play with flashlights in not-so-dark alley. 

All happening at Killiney Kopitiam at Purvis Street (near Sheares Marketing) tonight at 10.00pm, everyone are welcome.


----------



## SJACKAL (Sep 9, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*Fat said:*
Chatting with nerd halfway and he mentioned it. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif
We'll might be seeing a xo mod soon. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Things not going smooth for the mod... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/jpshakehead.gif


----------



## Fat (Sep 9, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*SJACKAL said:*
Things not going smooth for the mod... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/jpshakehead.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]


hummm,might take a look also when i meet up with him.Figure out whats wrong together.

i just finished my nuwai mod.3w powered and slightly less intense beam when compared to another pr head on bb 500.estimating somewhere 350-400ma driven on the stock nuwai circuit.

Picture shown beside a pm6 lithium rated at 80lumens.im giving it a 60-65 lumens rating.2 aa mag below.


----------



## albert (Sep 9, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

I have a few items for sale. SMS me @ 97473331 if you are interested.

a)Dspeck HA-NAT 123 cell extender.......SGD$40.00 

b)E1e-SG bezel with LA..................SGD$40.00

c)Z52 HA2-BK LOTC.......................SGD$30.00 **SOLD**

d)E2d head without LA...................SGD$35.00

e)E2d head with LA......................SGD$50.00

f)MM Lite 2AA Module with 1W HD.........SGD$50.00
(S017XA reflector, clickie tailcap and O-rings included.) 

g)McLux PR HA-NAT DB917 TWOK............SGD$200.00

h)McLux PR HA-BK BB500 TX0J.............SGD$200.00


----------



## flashlight (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Nice prices albert /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## Fat (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Anyone got a L1/L2 body and bezel for my extra a2 tailcap? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## albert (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*Fat said:*
Anyone got a L1/L2 body and bezel for my extra a2 tailcap? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

You slowly wait long long lor... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/rolleye11.gif


----------



## flashlight (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*Fat said:*
Anyone got a L1/L2 body and bezel for my extra a2 tailcap? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

I think you'd have better luck selling off your L1/L2/A2 tailcap..that's what I did /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smirk.gif


----------



## pjandyho (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*Fat said:*
Anyone got a L1/L2 body and bezel for my extra a2 tailcap? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]
Buy an L1/L2 and your tailcap would not be redundant. At least it can be considered a spare. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/nana.gif


----------



## flashlight (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*pjandyho said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*Fat said:*
Anyone got a L1/L2 body and bezel for my extra a2 tailcap? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]
Buy an L1/L2 and your tailcap would not be redundant. At least it can be considered a spare. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/nana.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

He won't need a spare tailcap 'cos if there's any problem, Surefire will send a new one & then he'll end up with 2 spare tailcaps for which he would need to get bodies & bezels for! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif


----------



## Fat (Sep 12, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Might just try utilising the hi/lo spring assemble for other lights if it can be disassemble. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif

nuwai mod update:i found extras power out junctions on the stock nuwai circuit.hook an additional wire to the + juntion in addition to the existing one and notice a brighter output-So now its pushing somewhere 65+lumens. Got excited and tried the other junction, its even brighter!,now the emitter does heats up noticibly faster than the original setup when i touch it.Estimating 70+ lumens here.Regulation circuit does works pretty well, i tried using brand new cells to compare output but differences to used ones were not very significant.

Can't wait to compare it with alberts aleph at bb500 tonite.both are tyok i believe. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/huh.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## flashlight (Sep 12, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Hey guys, Panasonic CR123 batteries going for S$1.50 each (min.purchase of 50pcs) or $2.50 each (1-49pcs) here. Anyone wants to share?

1) RedDot - 20pcs
2) flashlight - 10pcs
3) Luxbright - 10pcs
4) suppin - 10pcs

OK, closed for now. Thanks guys. Either RedDot or myself will inform you about collection details later.


----------



## Luxbright (Sep 12, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

I'll take 10 pcs. @ S$1.50 each (Hi Cyril, Terry here)


----------



## flashlight (Sep 12, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*Luxbright said:*
I'll take 10 pcs. @ S$1.50 each (Hi Cyril, Terry here) 

[/ QUOTE ]

OK, hi Terry, added your order, thanks. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## suppin (Sep 12, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

I'll take 10 too, Cyril /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif So now we have at least 50 for the $1.50 per battery price


----------



## lokety (Sep 12, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Hi all

CPF handle: lokety
Name: loke
Age: 28
What you do for a living: software engineer
Degree of flashaholism: mini maglite

Interested in getting a LED flashlight for hiking use.

Can anyone help suggest something with these criteria in mind? Not more than S$100, Luxeon or similar white LEDs, one AA battery, aluminium body, waterproof. Thanks!


----------



## flashlight (Sep 12, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Hi lokety /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink2.gif welcome to CPF & get ready to open your wallet wide & empty it /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif Sent you a PM about a torch but not AA though. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon3.gif


----------



## albert (Sep 12, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Good news for CPFers' in SG!!!

Sample pieces of rechargable 123's just hit our small island with auto-sensing(110v-220v) modified charger. Will post testing result in a week. If everything goes well, large shippment will arrive within a month.


----------



## myLite (Sep 12, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

How much will one need to pay for such a set?
Large shipment? who distribute?


----------



## flashlight (Sep 13, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*albert said:*
Good news for CPFers' in SG!!!

Sample pieces of rechargable 123's just hit our small island with auto-sensing(110v-220v) modified charger. Will post testing result in a week. If everything goes well, large shippment will arrive within a month. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Are these JSBurly's RC123s? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif


----------



## pjandyho (Sep 13, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Keep us updated on the rechargeable batteries. What voltage is that?


----------



## Fat (Sep 13, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Rechargebles are 3.6v,580mah rated .Quality looks good.More info - ask s2k(dealer) or simon(guinea pig) /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Just got back from funan with 50 panasonics.Thanks cyril. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/happy14.gif


----------



## s2k (Sep 13, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

the coming batch will be 600mah. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

i'll also have the new charger that can charge 2 cells at same time.

i've tested the 580mah version on my Longbow Micra, it can last 1 hour and 15 mins in high mode. Simon will give us the testing result on more flashlights (damn, he really has a lot of lights /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif).

also, i'll have the 2 * CR123 size rechargeable cells, 1400 mah, 3.7v, but no good charger yet, may need to DIY.

because they are coming directly from the factory, the price is very good, i'm trying to make it less than $10 for the cell and $12 for the charger. 

the price is not final, i still need to discuss with the factory, confirming the shipping, pay the GST....

will post some pics soon. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## s2k (Sep 13, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

here are some pics:



















the last one is my own 2 * CR123 size battery, now using for my L4 /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## flashlight (Sep 13, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*Fat said:*
Rechargebles are 3.6v,580mah rated .Quality looks good.More info - ask s2k(dealer) or simon(guinea pig) /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Just got back from funan with 50 panasonics.Thanks cyril. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/happy14.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Hope you left some for the rest of us /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif ..or can we get some from you? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif Actually red dot was the one who informed me of this 'lobang'. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## AtomSphere (Sep 13, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

anyone has surefire C3 Centurion for sale? i checked with SNG arms and shears and both have no stock... must be new in package... PM me if u guys got...


----------



## lhz (Sep 13, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Do these batteries feature a safe recharge and discharge circuit/overcharge protection(no need to discharge before recharging)?


----------



## Fat (Sep 13, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

lots of left, 3-4 trays i think. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif
couldnt get any better prices on it even though the person in charge says 'we could discuss this when im there'.Was going to call u for a 'trays' buy initially ,but no more discounts so not necessary.Still, its a great price,this tray along with my existing 223s are suppose to last me for years. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Oh dear, i think i spent more on batteries than i intended to.There goes my next 3 watt mod. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smoker5.gif
-for now /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/huh.gif


----------



## flashlight (Sep 13, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*Fat said:*
lots of left, 3-4 trays i think. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif
couldnt get any better prices on it even though the person in charge says 'we could discuss this when im there'.Was going to call u for a 'trays' buy initially ,but no more discounts so not necessary.Still, its a great price,this tray along with my existing 223s are suppose to last me for years. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Oh dear, i think i spent more on batteries than i intended to.There goes my next 3 watt mod. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smoker5.gif
-for now /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/huh.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

then I don't think you'll be buying any rechargeable 123s in that case, not for some time anyway. Not to worry, you can always trade or sell some of the batteries for mods, haha. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## kobane (Sep 13, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*s2k said:*
the coming batch will be 600mah. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

because they are coming directly from the factory, the price is very good, i'm trying to make it less than $10 for the cell and $12 for the charger. 

the price is not final, i still need to discuss with the factory, confirming the shipping, pay the GST....


[/ QUOTE ]

wah.. the price really looks /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/happy14.gif

so patrick, you mentioned to me last time round that 1 rechargeable can use in micra and most 1x123 cell lights? but 2x123 rechargeable got problem in say, a G2? too high a voltage har? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/confused.gif


----------



## albert (Sep 13, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Testing result for rechargable Li-on 123...

Came from factory with voltage at 3.75v; put in E1 with incand, bulb blow immediately. After fully charged, with a voltage of 4.5v, not suitable for direct replacement without regulation. After 12 hours out of charger, voltage drop slightly to 4.48v. 

More tests to come... from Simon.


----------



## albert (Sep 13, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*flashlight said:*
Are these JSBurly's RC123s? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

No, it's not from JSB but may come from same factory as JSB's. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/rolleye11.gif


----------



## albert (Sep 13, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

For LED: 1 or 2 of these rechargable li-on 123s will be good for KL1 and KL3 when fully charged. Downboy and Wizard circuit can handled maximum 3 pieces when fully charged. Strictly CANNOT be use with KL4, KL5...

For incand: 2 pieces can let 9v lamp to be use on a 6v body.


----------



## AtomSphere (Sep 13, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

some pic and specs pls... if its average is around 4.2v its cool cuz when i get my surefire c3 it would be 
better than getting pila's!... but i m worried bout the lenght and fitting...


----------



## s2k (Sep 13, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*kobane said:*

wah.. the price really looks /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/happy14.gif

so patrick, you mentioned to me last time round that 1 rechargeable can use in micra and most 1x123 cell lights? but 2x123 rechargeable got problem in say, a G2? too high a voltage har? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/confused.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

i've tested them for Longbow Micra there was no problem, and the Micra become BRIGHTER when using these cells. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

my friend has tested it on ARC LSH-P and there was no problem (brighter of course). ARC4 no problem (voltage range of arc4 is 2.0v to 6.75v). /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

i don't have any other 1 cell lights with me now so have to wait simon's tests, seems he blowed a bulb already /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif

the batteries have exactly same performance as JSB123s, they don't come with any over charge/ under discharge protection, but the charger will stop charging when it's full. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## albert (Sep 13, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*AtomSphere said:*
some pic and specs pls... if its average is around 4.2v its cool cuz when i get my surefire c3 it would be 
better than getting pila's!... but i m worried bout the lenght and fitting... 

[/ QUOTE ]

C3 is only a 9V light. 

If you put 3 pieces of rechargable 123s into your C3, your P90 or P91 LA will be toast. KL3 stock circuit can take maximum 10v, therefore will also be toast.


----------



## suppin (Sep 13, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Hey Patrick, can you confirm if these are 3.7v or 4.5v on full charge as Albert posted? Also, do you know if they will suffer from reverse charging other cells if used in a multi cell light?

That's a really good price for the product too, do keep us updated /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## s2k (Sep 13, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*AtomSphere said:*
some pic and specs pls... if its average is around 4.2v its cool cuz when i get my surefire c3 it would be 
better than getting pila's!... but i m worried bout the lenght and fitting... 

[/ QUOTE ]

i've posted the pics, the new batch will be 600mah, they should look same.

it's good to use 2 of them for surefire lights with 9v bulb. most 1 cell LED lights with regulation SHOULD can handle these cells.

the size of these is exactly same as CR123A so you don't need worry about the size /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

p.s. i'll try them on Nuwai Q-III when I have them this weekend. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif


----------



## amlim (Sep 13, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*Fat said:*
lots of left, 3-4 trays i think. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif
couldnt get any better prices on it even though the person in charge says 'we could discuss this when im there'.Was going to call u for a 'trays' buy initially ,but no more discounts so not necessary.Still, its a great price,this tray along with my existing 223s are suppose to last me for years. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Oh dear, i think i spent more on batteries than i intended to.There goes my next 3 watt mod. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smoker5.gif
-for now /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/huh.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

if you want to sell some, i will take 10 pcs off you. thanks.


----------



## flashlight (Sep 13, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

No over or under protection built in is not good for batteries nor lights I fear..../ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon3.gif


----------



## s2k (Sep 13, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*suppin said:*
Hey Patrick, can you confirm if these are 3.7v or 4.5v on full charge as Albert posted? Also, do you know if they will suffer from reverse charging other cells if used in a multi cell light?

That's a really good price for the product too, do keep us updated /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

i don't have a multimeter to test, but my source told me "the voltage will be 4+ V after full charge, but will drop very fast to around 3.7v when you put them to use."

so if you use these cells, i assume the first few minutes could be really tough for the light /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/dedhorse.gif

p.s. i've tested these cells on my micra for hours today, and there was no problem /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## suppin (Sep 13, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*s2k said:*
i don't have a multimeter to test, but my source told me "the voltage will be 4+ V after full charge, but will drop very fast to around 3.7v when you put them to use."

so if you use these cells, i assume the first few minutes could be really tough for the light /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/dedhorse.gif

p.s. i've tested these cells on my micra for hours today, and there was no problem /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Hmm, it would be easier/somewhat safer to use these on regulated lights, but I was intending to use 2 of them to power a 9v lamp using a 6v body.... so will have to wait till someone test it first /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## s2k (Sep 13, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*flashlight said:*
No over or under protection built in is not good for batteries nor lights I fear..../ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon3.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]
i don't think this could be a problem.
for over charge, the charger will stop automaticlly when it's fully charged.

for under discharge, you can change the battery when you find the light drop to moon mode. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif


----------



## s2k (Sep 13, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

just got the pics of the new charger:



















/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## flashlight (Sep 13, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Woh de huayi hen lan leh /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif


----------



## amlim (Sep 13, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*flashlight said:*
Woh de huayi hen lan leh /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

wah!! you 24/7 online ar? missed your mo for the cr123 batts.....wat a waste... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/banghead.gif


----------



## s2k (Sep 13, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

update:

i just tested 2 rechargeble cells for Longbow Mini, the mini can take them! (both fresh charged)!!

i also tested 1 rechargeble cell + 1 CR123 in an Inova XO, it's OK. still not decide try 2 of them or not....


----------



## suppin (Sep 13, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

The XO is supposedly regulated /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif if they can work on the XO, then they'll do fine on the T3 I think... when will you be able to get a shipment/price for these, Patrick? They're generating a lot of interest already /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## s2k (Sep 13, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

i still doing more tests.

now i'm testing on Longbow Mini and Micra continuously, see if there any problems for long time usage. the Mini is really HOT now, but still bright. For the Micra, i've changed the cells 4 or 5 times already.

the best thing is i can keep my flashlight ON for all night without worry about the batteries, hee hee /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

i'm trying to arrange first shipment in 2 weeks.


----------



## s2k (Sep 13, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

update:

1 rechargeable cell + 1 CR123, passed on my L4. 
dare not try 2 rechargeable cell on L4, that costed me US$160....


----------



## SJACKAL (Sep 13, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*s2k said:*
update:

1 rechargeable cell + 1 CR123, passed on my L4. 
dare not try 2 rechargeable cell on L4, that costed me US$160.... 

[/ QUOTE ]

But you dare to mix battery types? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif I am interested in the rechargable 123s too!


----------



## CaseyTan (Sep 14, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

just completed a simple mod, took a Energizer 2xAA light and replace the bulb with a maglite 5-cell one, and use 3xCR123 to power it.. boy its bright /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif 

didnt dare left it on for too long, cos afraid the plastic body wont be able to take the heat.


----------



## SJACKAL (Sep 14, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Need help about paypal and my bank account again.

In order to get paypal going, I applied for a separate dbs savings account (without passbook type) and a debit card just for the purpose of buying stuff online, didn't want to use a debit with my main bank account for safety reasons. I got SGD$500 in my account and in order to verify my card, paypal charged USD$1.95 to my card... when I check my account balance just now, I discovered my account balance is SGD$471 and available balance is SGD$464. I never use my card other than for the paypal. What happened? As far as I know there is a SGD$24 annual subscription charge for the card but I remember the bank officer said first year free... Even if 24 bucks is deducted for the card's subscription charges, and USD$1.95 (about SGD$3.50)it indeed will leave me with about SGD$472 maybe some GST whatever... but why the available account is only SGD$464?

The bad thing with dbs savings plus is that they dont give a bank book for people to update like POSB does, so I can't check where the money goes to, and I have to wait till they send the transaction papers. Can't help but feel a bit worried because I remember the bank officer told me the card first year free subscription... scare a few days later the amount smaller and smaller...


----------



## Fat (Sep 14, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

let me guess,casey, you couldnt get a 6cell(9v) xenon bulb so u got the five cell(7.5v) 1?

sngarms in chinatown have the 6cell magnumstar xenon bulb in stock.-after repeatedly requesting it from them /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## suppin (Sep 14, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Do you have internet banking? You can go to any ATM and use your card to apply for internet banking, then you can log on to your account and check your statement online. I think Paypal will "charge" 1usd to the card for authentication purposes, this is not the same as the 1.95usd verification charge. But don't worry, they'll return the money to you after some time. So that could probably explain the difference between the 471 and 464. 

You can check on the account details, transaction details and debit card transaction details. Any transactions would be reflected there. Alternatively, you can wait till your next bank statement comes to verify the transaction amounts.

[ QUOTE ]
*SJACKAL said:*
Need help about paypal and my bank account again.

In order to get paypal going, I applied for a separate dbs savings account (without passbook type) and a debit card just for the purpose of buying stuff online, didn't want to use a debit with my main bank account for safety reasons. I got SGD$500 in my account and in order to verify my card, paypal charged USD$1.95 to my card... when I check my account balance just now, I discovered my account balance is SGD$471 and available balance is SGD$464. I never use my card other than for the paypal. What happened? As far as I know there is a SGD$24 annual subscription charge for the card but I remember the bank officer said first year free... Even if 24 bucks is deducted for the card's subscription charges, and USD$1.95 (about SGD$3.50)it indeed will leave me with about SGD$472 maybe some GST whatever... but why the available account is only SGD$464?

The bad thing with dbs savings plus is that they dont give a bank book for people to update like POSB does, so I can't check where the money goes to, and I have to wait till they send the transaction papers. Can't help but feel a bit worried because I remember the bank officer told me the card first year free subscription... scare a few days later the amount smaller and smaller... 

[/ QUOTE ]


----------



## CaseyTan (Sep 14, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

bought the bulbs from sngarms beach road, $3.80 for 2 5-cell bulbs. Cos I browse thru the mod forums b4, most ppl use 7.5v bulb and overdrive it (KPR112). Furthermore its cheaper to have 2x 5-cell bulb than 1x 6-cell. 

Hard a hard time filing the body, cos the plastic fits only AA batt, have to file off some plastic to let CR123 go in. 

Energizer 2xAA flashlight - S$7.95 from NTUC
Maglite 5-Cell Bulb - S$3.80 for two
Total cost for the mod - S$9.85 excluding CR123 batts 

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/happy14.gif

save $$$ /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## s2k (Sep 14, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

More tests from Simon:

"Put fully charged Li-on batt in Arc4, After 2hr half bright, after 4 hr moon mode. After 2 hr moon mode take batt out. Batt now 3.5 volts, put back and Arc4 go to half bright, 15 minutes later become moon mode. 1 hr later measured 2.35 volts. Stopped after that."
thanks simon!/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif

btw: i have UCL and reflector for Longbow in stock, they DO make Longbow much better. the UCL for Pelican M6/Surefire G2 also in. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif


----------



## albert (Sep 14, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

To pjandyho and ALL, 

These rechargable 123s (RC123) STRICTLY cannot be use on incand UNLESS it is regulated. The only possible usage on incand is 2xRC123 in a M2/C2/D2/Z2 running a P90 or P91 LA. 

CANNOT be use on KL4 and KL5 too as these 2 LED heads cannot run at 9V. The extra heat/voltage will destroy the circuit board instantly.

For those of you having McLux PR or PRT head installed with DOWNBOY circuit, you can use up to a maximum of 3xRC123 or 2xRC123 if using a WIZARD circuit. Also STRICTLY cannot be use with any BADBOY circuit driving a 3W LS. However there maybe a possible chance to use 1xRC123 in a BADBOY circuit driving a 5W LS.


----------



## AtomSphere (Sep 14, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

anyone selling S017XA now? need it to make my SL jr luxeon..


----------



## s2k (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Hi Guys:
I'm glade to announce the opening of my new website!

JustBright.com 

I put all things with me on it. there might be errors so please let me know if you find one. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif

finally i gave up my credit card processing gateway, since we are all in Singapore, can make it much easier.

Checkout the new Longbow Special Page only for S'pore CPF members, please *DO NOT* post this link to anywhere outside CPF. otherwise i'll be /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/banned2.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/banned2.gif

Check out our local CPF special! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

please note that Nuwai Q3 will arrive by weekend, rechargeable cells / chargers will arrive in 2 weeks.


----------



## s2k (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*AtomSphere said:*
anyone selling S017XA now? need it to make my SL jr luxeon.. 

[/ QUOTE ]
I have some of them.
you may see the photos here:
http://www.justbright.com/accessories.htm /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## suppin (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Congrats Patrick! Must say that those are pretty good prices, looking forward to the rechargables... on, they can't be used on the XO? Notice that they "failed" the test...


----------



## s2k (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

yup, i just got confirmation at least 1 XO were blow when using 2 cells.

the XO can use the 2 cr123 sized cell. but there is no good charger yet...


----------



## s2k (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Testing result from Simon today:

"charged all 4 batts but got different voltages form 4,15 to 4,5 volt. Then realised that when charger indicate ok, batt is 4.15 volt. But leave on longer become 4.5 volt. Anyway when driven at 500 mA load it becomes 4 volt. Until further testing."

please note that the new charger will have improved desgin for over charge protection. I believe the full charged voltage will be controlled better on new chargers.

thanks Simon!


----------



## kobane (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*s2k said:*
Hi Guys:
I'm glade to announce the opening of my new website!

JustBright.com 

I put all things with me on it. there might be errors so please let me know if you find one. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif

finally i gave up my credit card processing gateway, since we are all in Singapore, can make it much easier.

Checkout the new Longbow Special Page only for S'pore CPF members, please *DO NOT* post this link to anywhere outside CPF. otherwise i'll be /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/banned2.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/banned2.gif

Check out our local CPF special! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

please note that Nuwai Q3 will arrive by weekend, rechargeable cells / chargers will arrive in 2 weeks. 

[/ QUOTE ]

nice site /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/clap.gif

other than a few hiccups in grammar and vocabulary (hmmm, who doesnt anyway? we're not pros /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif), your site looks fine...

congrats! and good luck...


----------



## SJACKAL (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Thanx suppin.


----------



## suppin (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

No prob, hope you got it settled out /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

[ QUOTE ]
*SJACKAL said:*
Thanx suppin. 

[/ QUOTE ]


----------



## albert (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

s2k, i only have 2 simple words for your website... Simply Superb!!!

i noticed that your new dual slots charger is having a output of 4.1v 200mA where the old single slot charger is 4.25v 400mA, does that mean the charging time will be longer???

BTW, i want to place order for 2 sets of the 1 charger & 4 batteries combo. Let me know when i can collect it.


----------



## pjandyho (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*albert said:*
To pjandyho and ALL, 

These rechargable 123s (RC123) STRICTLY cannot be use on incand UNLESS it is regulated. The only possible usage on incand is 2xRC123 in a M2/C2/D2/Z2 running a P90 or P91 LA. 

CANNOT be use on KL4 and KL5 too as these 2 LED heads cannot run at 9V. The extra heat/voltage will destroy the circuit board instantly.

For those of you having McLux PR or PRT head installed with DOWNBOY circuit, you can use up to a maximum of 3xRC123 or 2xRC123 if using a WIZARD circuit. Also STRICTLY cannot be use with any BADBOY circuit driving a 3W LS. However there maybe a possible chance to use 1xRC123 in a BADBOY circuit driving a 5W LS. 

[/ QUOTE ]
Thanks Albert,

I know about that. the reason why I asked is because I intend to use it on my M2 with a P90 or P91. I know it can't be used in my other lights. Thanks.


----------



## pjandyho (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Congrats s2k, nice site. There really are some grammer and vocab issue there but if your price is good, who cares? I look forward to seeing more items in there. We need more competition in Singapore and I think it would be great if you can go full scale.


----------



## SJACKAL (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*suppin said:*
No prob, hope you got it settled out /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

[ QUOTE ]
*SJACKAL said:*
Thanx suppin. 

[/ QUOTE ] 

[/ QUOTE ]

Applied online banking, tried it, dont like, decided to close my access. Anyway a call to the card center settles it, the money went to the card subscription fee...


----------



## s2k (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*albert said:*
s2k, i only have 2 simple words for your website... Simply Superb!!!

i noticed that your new dual slots charger is having a output of 4.1v 200mA where the old single slot charger is 4.25v 400mA, does that mean the charging time will be longer???

BTW, i want to place order for 2 sets of the 1 charger & 4 batteries combo. Let me know when i can collect it. 

[/ QUOTE ]

thanks albert /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif

my supplier has confirmed with me that the new charger will have better voltage control, and the charging will stop completely after full charge. 

it will take around 3 hours for the new charger fully charge a set of batteries.

the first batch should arrive within next week, i'll update my website when i have them /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smirk.gif


----------



## s2k (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

thanks everyone.

the whole website was made manually in about 2 days. so i only tried to make sure all links are correct, the domain name and hosting service is working.

later i'll try to correct the grammer and spell problems when the pages are updated.

please note that i'll also have the car adaptor for battery charger, it looks interesting. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif


----------



## kobane (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

yoohoo s2k,

not sure if you got answer a question posted earlier.. will the battery have memory effect? that is, when it's time to charge, do we need to discharge 'em completely than charge it up? 

3hrs to fully charge them... not bad, not bad.

too bad cant use on a G2 (direct driven). if not can recommend my friend to buy.


----------



## s2k (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*kobane said:*
yoohoo s2k,

not sure if you got answer a question posted earlier.. will the battery have memory effect? that is, when it's time to charge, do we need to discharge 'em completely than charge it up? 

3hrs to fully charge them... not bad, not bad.

too bad cant use on a G2 (direct driven). if not can recommend my friend to buy. 

[/ QUOTE ]

All lithium-ion batteries have no memory effect: include this one, handphone batteries and many others in market.

so you can charge them anytime you want. 

But it's suggested to charge it before completely drain to avoid the under-discharge. so if you are using a regulated light, change the cell when it drop to moon mode. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## kobane (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

thank you very muchee.

so are we supposed to get from you direct should we want it, or go through the site as mentioned?


----------



## Fat (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Kobane ,u could change it to a surefire 9v lamp assembly and use 2 rechargebles on it. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## suppin (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

I'm not sure if the G2 is still using Lexan lens, if it is, then the P91 MIGHT melt the lens if used for a prolonged time /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## s2k (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

just contact me by email/sms/pm to buy /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

anyone got a e1e to sell? i just found a great way to use it:

the KL4 head can reach the sun mode when powered by a single rechargeable 123 cell! now i can have my own 1 cell 5W light, hee hee


----------



## lhz (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*Fat said:*
Kobane ,u could change it to a surefire 9v lamp assembly and use 2 rechargebles on it. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

One question: Is there the risk of reverse-charging?


----------



## flashlight (Sep 17, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*s2k said:*
just contact me by email/sms/pm to buy /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

anyone got a e1e to sell? i just found a great way to use it:

the KL4 head can reach the sun mode when powered by a single rechargeable 123 cell! now i can have my own 1 cell 5W light, hee hee 

[/ QUOTE ]

You want a black E1E body & tailcap (no bezel)? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif


----------



## flashlight (Sep 17, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*amlim said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*flashlight said:*
Woh de huayi hen lan leh /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

wah!! you 24/7 online ar? missed your mo for the cr123 batts.....wat a waste... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/banghead.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

I can pass you some if you want /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Anyway, I want to say a big /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thanks.gif to Terry aka Luxbright for collecting, paying first & delivering the batteries right to my doorstep! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif


----------



## Fat (Sep 17, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*lhz said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*Fat said:*
Kobane ,u could change it to a surefire 9v lamp assembly and use 2 rechargebles on it. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

One question: Is there the risk of reverse-charging? 

[/ QUOTE ]

As long as the cells is made unprotected, theres always a risk.


----------



## lhz (Sep 17, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Thanks for the reply, I'll scrap that plan in the interest of safety then. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## IMTRBO (Sep 17, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Hey s2k, Great Site!! Man, i wish u had put it up earlier cuz i'm going overseas tonight!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mecry.gif

But i'm *definitely* gonna get some stuff off u when i get back in November!!

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif

Later!! sme


----------



## s2k (Sep 17, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*lhz said:*
One question: Is there the risk of reverse-charging? 

[/ QUOTE ]
if you mix any different cell models, there could be a reverse charging.
however as long as you use only one cell, or 2 same model, there's no such a problem /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## SJACKAL (Sep 18, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Patrick, any update on the voltage of the batteries? What volts are they after a fresh charge?

I think they are more suitable for regulated lights. Not sure if I will be using them on Surefire unregulated incandescents, Xenon bulbs don't take overdriving well, higher chance of flashing, and they don't take underdriving well too, the bulb blackens or life shortens. If you use 2 cells for a 6 volt surefire bulb, you are overdriving, and with 2 cells on a 9 volt surefire bulb you are underdriving.


----------



## Fat (Sep 18, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

underdriving bulbs actually lenghtens their lives, got this chart somewhere on cpf.2 cells rechargebles on 9v bulbs sounds like a great idea to me 

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif


----------



## suppin (Sep 19, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Hi, does anyone have a Z44 HA (C series bezel) that they want to let go of, at a reasonable price? Currently looking for one, if you have one in good condition, do drop me a pm /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif Thanks!

**Found** courtesy of amlim. Thanks Lim! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## albert (Sep 19, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Congrat to Fat for getting himself his first McLux PRT head with DownBoy 917mA running a TX0K together with a L4 body and a Z57 clickie.


----------



## Fat (Sep 20, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Thanks for selling it to me too /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif.Darn it, i seems to be buying lights so i can use my batteries. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif
-but this light can take rechargebles, so what now /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/confused.gif, buy more batteries /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crazy.gif


----------



## Nerd (Sep 20, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Get a set of rechargables to use, and keeps those 123s for spares. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## amlim (Sep 20, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*suppin said:*
Hi, does anyone have a Z44 HA (C series bezel) that they want to let go of, at a reasonable price? Currently looking for one, if you have one in good condition, do drop me a pm /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif Thanks!

**Found** courtesy of amlim. Thanks Lim! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

don't mention it. sorry that i had to rush off. i try to arrange to meet you again. then we can chat some more. 

cheers !! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## Fat (Sep 20, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Hi guys, anyone got a e2e with a goldish/bronze na Ha to sell, body also can?
i find that the pr-T head(rather beigh) have some differences in HA with its l4 body.Just wish to find something closer, then it will be per....fect.... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif.Its a freaking throw monster, my goldfishies seems to hate it straight away. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mecry.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/huh.gif

p/s:- now i know my nuwai mod cant be 70+ lumens, now got proper benchmark to compare.


----------



## albert (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Hey Fat, i can tell you that there isn't anyway to find a complete matching HA for a E2/E2E/E2O/L4 to a McLux HA PRT head. Don't f**king waste your time and $ on this. Even SF also has different HA on all their parts.


----------



## Nerd (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Go to a anodizing shop and ask them to strip the anodizing on your light, then reanodized the whole thing. Tah Dah.... even colour! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Fat (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

In that case ,i better keep it as it is. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## kobane (Sep 23, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

hi guys, 

another question. anyone knows what kind of pouch i can use for a micra? how much will it cost and where can i find it?

thank q u...


----------



## Morganch_oh (Sep 23, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

The Nuwai Q3 is has arrived Singapore.
S$88
If anyguys are interested please contact me at 90707074.

As I spend 1/2 my time overseas I may not be able to pick up all your calls, so leave me a sms and will contact you when I'm in Spore

Thanks
Morgan Oh


----------



## SJACKAL (Sep 24, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*kobane said:*
hi guys, 

another question. anyone knows what kind of pouch i can use for a micra? how much will it cost and where can i find it?

thank q u... 

[/ QUOTE ]

Put pocket can, put pouch a bit strange, its not big enough to need a pouch I think. Actually I got a pouch for it but I find myself not using it. I got the one from sheares, the brand is Magforce, looks something like a Maxpedition cheong, but not comfortable velcro rubs against my skin...


----------



## Shadows (Sep 24, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

anyone have any extra arcs 2 sell to me? PM me...


----------



## s2k (Sep 24, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

rechargeable 123s update:

sorry i got some problems in shipping, my supplier dosen't have paper work for export so they were delayed.

the good news is the batteries and chargers are finally shipped out on friday by express service, so we can expect them early next week. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## s2k (Sep 24, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

anyone want my sample Nuwai Q3?

only tested for few hours, can be considered as brand new if the seal is not opened.

willing to let it go for $75, i just have too many sample lights with me now.... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crazy.gif


----------



## s2k (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

seems like i'm talking to myself.../ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif

probably i'll have some ARC AAA LE (Limited Edition) in, i tried really hard in getting them, if they can finally arrive, i can sell a few for S$100 each. compare to US$63 for standard version, I think this is a very good price for now./ubbthreads/images/graemlins/au.gif

me now also trying to get some LSH-P, really don't want to waste my official HAed twisty switch. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/rolleyes.gif


----------



## albert (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

s2k, all i care about from you are those rechargable 123s. i'm waiting for you to say *"Rechargable 123s are here, let us meet up."*


----------



## Fat (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Me too....rechargebles, i even modded my pm6 to take higher 7.5v magnumstar bulb for a 95lumens upgrade on slight overdrive.More batteries
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mecry.gif


----------



## amlim (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*Fat said:*
Me too....rechargebles, i even modded my pm6 to take higher 7.5v magnumstar bulb for a 95lumens upgrade on slight overdrive.More batteries
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mecry.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

wow !! you mod king !! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif


----------



## Fat (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*amlim said:*

wow !! you mod king !! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

just a newbie trying out more stuff /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## gtwace (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Put me down for an ARC AAA LE if it comes. Also waiting for those rechargables.


----------



## s2k (Sep 27, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

*OK, after 1 week delay, the rechargeable cells are finally in, so are the new chargers.* 

the new cells are rated at 600mah, and the new chargers are "POLICE" brand, feels much better than the old ones.

My e1e also arrived today, so i can use the KL4 on the e1 body, and use a R123 cell to make the small thing reach the FULL brightness /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif:

There are only 100 batteries and 25 chargers in this batch, over a dozen sets has already been pre-ordered, so if you are interested, better contact me early.

my handphone # is 90703510 (SMS only)
my email is [email protected]

please contact me to deal.

thanks.
Patrick


----------



## dandruff (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/help.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/help.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/help.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/help.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/help.gif

hey there fellow sg flashaholics!

need some help: do you know where i can get an E2E bezel o-ring locally?

ive tried many hardware shops but the oring seems to be an odd size

any help would be much appreciated!

thanks in advance


----------



## Lucien (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Just curious, with the mid-autumn festival here, has anyone put together their own lantern?

Say something with a MN21 or a WA 1185 as the light source. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## amlim (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*dandruff said:*
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/help.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/help.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/help.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/help.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/help.gif

hey there fellow sg flashaholics!

need some help: do you know where i can get an E2E bezel o-ring locally?

ive tried many hardware shops but the oring seems to be an odd size

any help would be much appreciated!

thanks in advance 

[/ QUOTE ]

hi there,

try sea & sea dive shop at adelphi (near city hall mrt). should be around $3 per pc.

cheers


----------



## Luxbright (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Try searching at Kelantan Lane, there is one shop that sells all sorts of o-rings. Just give the lady your sample. Sorry, can't remember the shops name, probably cost you few cents each.


----------



## amlim (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*Luxbright said:*
Try searching at Kelantan Lane, there is one shop that sells all sorts of o-rings. Just give the lady your sample. Sorry, can't remember the shops name, probably cost you few cents each. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Wow !!! Thats cheap !!! What type of shop? hardware shop?


----------



## Luxbright (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Shop specialize in o-rings.


----------



## SJACKAL (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Just email surefire and ask them to send you one?


----------



## albert (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Hello guys,

Quickly go grab those rechargable 123s from s2k. The result is f**king good, i tested it myself. 

1 rechargable 123 cell can provide enough voltage and power for a 1x123 body with McLux PR/PRT head with any Downboy circuit, KL1, KL3 and KL4. Nuwai QIII and Longbow Micra too.


----------



## amlim (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

yo albert, did you try 2 cells with p90 bulb? good or not? thanks.


----------



## suppin (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

2 cells with P91 works pretty well, I tested it yesterday.


----------



## amlim (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*suppin said:*
2 cells with P91 works pretty well, I tested it yesterday. 

[/ QUOTE ]

how long did the batts last?


----------



## suppin (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

I just tested the brightness, not the runtime. I think Patrick knows the runtime for the P90, about 30 mins I think, but you should confirm with him /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## amlim (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*suppin said:*
I just tested the brightness, not the runtime. I think Patrick knows the runtime for the P90, about 30 mins I think, but you should confirm with him /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

thanks for the info... so what other stuff have you "flashlight fan" gotten lately? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif


----------



## albert (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*amlim said:*
so what other stuff have you "flashlight fan" gotten lately? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/broke.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/broke.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/broke.gif

1) 1 unit MiniProIII from Lambda. (Using it now!) /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif
2) 2 units MiniMiniMag from reefphilic. (Using it now!) /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif
3) 1 each Vital Gear FB1 & FB2 from Supremeco. (Awaiting confirmation!) /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif
4) 2 sets Rechargable 123s + Chargers from s2k. (Using it now!) /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/happy14.gif
5) 1 piece 5W X4T with BB750 from a secret location. (Confirmed and Reserved!) /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif
6) 1 unit KL4 from Sheares Marketing. (Confirmed and Reserved!) /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gif
7) 1 unit threaded reflector with a modified LED drop-in for SF 6P. (On the way!) /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/evilgrin07.gif


----------



## Fat (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Wow so many things,albert on buying spreed again /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## flashlight (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*albert said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*amlim said:*
so what other stuff have you "flashlight fan" gotten lately? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/broke.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/broke.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/broke.gif

1) 1 unit MiniProIII from Lambda. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif
2) 2 units MiniMiniMag from reefphilic. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif
3) 1 each Vital Gear FB1 & FB2 from Supremeco. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif
4) 2 sets Rechargable 123s + Chargers from s2k. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/happy14.gif
5) 1 piece 5W X4T with BB750 from a secret location. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif
6) 1 unit KL4 from Sheares Marketing. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gif
7) 1 unit threaded reflector with a modified LED drop-in for SF 6P. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/evilgrin07.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Bro, have you got a reply from Supremeco already? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/confused.gif If not stop saying you've already gotten the new Vital Gear bodies lah. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/rolleyes.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## albert (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Ok, ok, i'll edit the post again to reflect status lah.


----------



## Morganch_oh (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

May I ask how much is the KL4 from Shears

Thanks

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/broke.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/broke.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/broke.gif

1) 1 unit MiniProIII from Lambda. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif
2) 2 units MiniMiniMag from reefphilic. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif
3) 1 each Vital Gear FB1 & FB2 from Supremeco. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif
4) 2 sets Rechargable 123s + Chargers from s2k. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/happy14.gif
5) 1 piece 5W X4T with BB750 from a secret location. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif
6) 1 unit KL4 from Sheares Marketing. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gif
7) 1 unit threaded reflector with a modified LED drop-in for SF 6P. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/evilgrin07.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]


----------



## flashlight (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*albert said:*
Ok, ok, i'll edit the post again to reflect status lah. 

[/ QUOTE ]

LOL /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif 
They are damn slow in replying man. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/rant.gif Won't be surprised if end up with the standard 'Out of stock' reply. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/rolleyes.gif

Nabei, where did you get the X4T from huh? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif


----------



## albert (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*Morganch_oh said:*
May I ask how much is the KL4 from Shears

Thanks

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Paiseh! It's a secret between me and them.


----------



## albert (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*flashlight said:*
Nabei, where did you get the X4T from huh? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Paiseh! It's a secret lah...


----------



## SJACKAL (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

This guy got lotsa secrets...


----------



## flashlight (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*albert said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*flashlight said:*
Nabei, where did you get the X4T from huh? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Paiseh! It's a secret lah... 

[/ QUOTE ]

Let me guess, it's a guy who whines a lot sometimes & has some distant Singapore connection /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/evilgrin07.gif


----------



## albert (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*SJACKAL said:*
This guy got lotsa secrets... 

[/ QUOTE ]

We have not met before, how can you say me until like that.


----------



## Morganch_oh (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

But what is the actual retail price (not the special price)
cos would like to find out if its around the same price in USA. so as to consider to buy in Spore or US



[ QUOTE ]
*albert said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*Morganch_oh said:*
May I ask how much is the KL4 from Shears

Thanks

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Paiseh! It's a secret between me and them. 

[/ QUOTE ]


----------



## albert (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*flashlight said:*
Let me guess, it's a guy who whines a lot sometimes & has some distant Singapore connection /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/evilgrin07.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

You guess wrong! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/evilgrin07.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/evilgrin07.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/evilgrin07.gif


----------



## albert (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*Morganch_oh said:*
But what is the actual retail price (not the special price)
cos would like to find out if its around the same price in USA. so as to consider to buy in Spore or US 

[/ QUOTE ]

I believe their retail price is around SGD278.


----------



## suppin (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Does anyone here happen to have a long body clip for the E series body that they don't mind letting go of? I emailed Surefire about it and they said they don't deal with international orders /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif


----------



## SJACKAL (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*albert said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*SJACKAL said:*
This guy got lotsa secrets... 

[/ QUOTE ]

Why you so like that???

You asked for 5W mod on your LB Micra & Mini in another thread, I just posted all the links for you. How can you say that to me?

All i can say now is that there will be some limitations if you use 5W. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Because you sounded so secrative mah. Anyway its Morgan that asked about 5 watt, althought I did asked you a similar question about before last time, about 3 watt.

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## flashlight (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*albert said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*flashlight said:*
Let me guess, it's a guy who whines a lot sometimes & has some distant Singapore connection /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/evilgrin07.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

You guess wrong! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/evilgrin07.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/evilgrin07.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/evilgrin07.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

European Connection? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif


----------



## SJACKAL (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Morgan if really 278 dollars maybe you should get the L2.


----------



## albert (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Suppin, search for "PK" here under "User List". Sent him an email begging him to spare you a E series body clip. Get on your knee if you have to. Sure to work.


----------



## kobane (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

can anyone PLEASE tell me if the rechargeables can be used in a G2 (P60 or P61) or a streamlight twintask 2L?

please?

my colleagues are using those lights. they REALLY want those rechargeables leh...


----------



## albert (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*flashlight said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*albert said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*flashlight said:*
Let me guess, it's a guy who whines a lot sometimes & has some distant Singapore connection /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/evilgrin07.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

You guess wrong! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/evilgrin07.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/evilgrin07.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/evilgrin07.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

European Connection? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/rolleye11.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/sssh.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/nana.gif


----------



## albert (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*kobane said:*
can anyone PLEASE tell me if the rechargeables can be used in a G2 (P60 or P61) or a streamlight twintask 2L?

please?

my colleagues are using those lights. they REALLY want those rechargeables leh... 

[/ QUOTE ]

G2 (P60 or P61) - CANNOT USE! The lamp sure blow.
G2 (P90 or P91) - Can use BUT bezel/body might melt.


----------



## kobane (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*albert said:*
1) 1 unit MiniProIII from Lambda. (Using it now!) /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif
2) 2 units MiniMiniMag from reefphilic. (Using it now!) /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif

[/ QUOTE ]

albert,

i would like to take a look at the miniproIII if got time. would like to know if it's as good (or even better) than a BB400....

also would like to know what light are you using in the MMM now? my madmax Q2 low dome (dunno why) in my MMM flickers bright and dim sometimes. would like reefphilic to check it out some day... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon23.gif


----------



## kobane (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*albert said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*kobane said:*
can anyone PLEASE tell me if the rechargeables can be used in a G2 (P60 or P61) or a streamlight twintask 2L?

please?

my colleagues are using those lights. they REALLY want those rechargeables leh... 

[/ QUOTE ]

G2 (P60 or P61) - CANNOT USE! The lamp sure blow.
G2 (P90 or P91) - Can use BUT bezel/body might melt. 

[/ QUOTE ]

haiz... dint know a P90/91 can go onto a G2. 

anyway, being a direct driven light (as the G2), i guess the same applies to the SL 2L twintask as well...

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif


----------



## albert (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*kobane said:*
albert,

i would like to take a look at the miniproIII if got time. would like to know if it's as good (or even better) than a BB400....

also would like to know what light are you using in the MMM now? my madmax Q2 low dome (dunno why) in my MMM flickers bright and dim sometimes. would like reefphilic to check it out some day... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon23.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

The MiniProIII is brighter than my wife's BB500.

Cannot use clickie kroll switch with MMM, i also have flickering problem. If you are using S017XA, you can use the MMM original tailcap. Turn ON/OFF by twisting the MMM head.


----------



## albert (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*kobane said:*
haiz... dint know a P90/91 can go onto a G2. 

[/ QUOTE ]

That's why when i buy any lights, i always plan for future expansion by gathering more info. 

Suggest your colleagues sell away their G2 and get a 6P, aluminium body has better heat dispersion than a polymer body.


----------



## kobane (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

albert,

- if the kroll is the cause of the flickering problems then hopefully by switching back to the original tailcap helps /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/happy14.gif
- the G2 and twintask all belong to my colleagues. i was just trying to get them rechargeables so they dont need to spent so much cash on CR123s /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif
- i would definitely like to own a surefire in the future, but not now. i'm scrimping and scrapping for my wedding in nov /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/broke.gif

thank you for your help, and offer /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif if got chance i'll see you somewhere to compare the minipro with my BB400 hee.


----------



## suppin (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Heh, thanks Albert. Actually I'm not too concerned about spending money to buy the item, more concerned on the limited support that I was offered (to say the least). Oh well, no worries, I'll settle my questions with them /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif Thanks!

[ QUOTE ]
*albert said:*
Suppin, search for "PK" here under "User List". Sent him an email begging him to spare you a E series body clip. Get on your knee if you have to. Sure to work. 

[/ QUOTE ]


----------



## SJACKAL (Sep 30, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Maybe I will buy a P90 for my 6P...


----------



## s2k (Sep 30, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Hi guys:

the ARC AAA LE (Limited Edition) has been confirmed /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif
i'll have them in a few days.

i'll sell some for S$90 each (price to be confirmed), it could be the very last time to get brand new AAA LEs.

so if you are interested, please contact me early before they are *GONE* .

patrick


----------



## Luxbright (Oct 1, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Just found the name card- ie for those who are looking for o-rings,

CEDRIC LEONG AUTO SUPPLY CO
25, Jalan Berseh
#01-132
Singapore 200025
Tel: 6392 8867, 6294 5930


----------



## amlim (Oct 1, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Luxbright - Thanks !! Arrgghhh.... I overpaid for my o-ring... sob sob...


----------



## albert (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

HAIII-BLACK Surefire A2 is now available at Sheares Marketing. Limited stocks. Grab them while it's still there.

Kevin from Supremeco has reply me on the VG bodies, it seem that they shipped their entire inventory to "jcciv". I have requested Kevin to cancel my order.


----------



## gtwace (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Where or Who is "jcciv" ? I am interested in the VG bodies too especially the FB1, can group buy together and split shipping ?


----------



## flashlight (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*gtwace said:*
Where or Who is "jcciv" ? I am interested in the VG bodies too especially the FB1, can group buy together and split shipping ? 

[/ QUOTE ]

See here.


----------



## flashlight (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*albert said:*
HAIII-BLACK Surefire A2 is now available at Sheares Marketing. Limited stocks. Grab them while it's still there.

Kevin from Supremeco has reply me on the VG bodies, it seem that they shipped their entire inventory to "jcciv". I have requested Kevin to cancel my order. 

[/ QUOTE ]

How much?

Yeah, after I cancelled my order, they still keep sending me updates /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/rolleyes.gif


----------



## albert (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

John's price is reasonable. Shipping is cheap too. John placed his order a year ago when the VGs are still in development stage.


----------



## flashlight (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*albert said:*
John's price is reasonable. Shipping is cheap too. John placed his order a year ago when the VGs are still in development stage. 

[/ QUOTE ]

hehe, got mine a bit cheaper... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## albert (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*flashlight said:*
hehe, got mine a bit cheaper... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

So what? Few dollars no big deal. Don't be a cheapo man. Sometimes you gain, other times you loose.


----------



## Fat (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

sometimes half the fun is in getting good stuff at a low price. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif i also want cheaper /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif....sell me sell me /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif


----------



## albert (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*Fat said:*
sometimes half the fun is in getting good stuff at a low price. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif i also want cheaper /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif....sell me sell me /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

I thought you want L5? 

If i can neg it below XXX, are you buying on the spot?


----------



## Fat (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*albert said:*
I thought you want L5? 

If i can neg it below 260, are you buying on the spot? 

[/ QUOTE ]

i'll be able to afford it then....but i'll need some time to find out more on modding the tailcap to 2 stage.Call u soon. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif


----------



## albert (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*Fat said:*
...but i'll need some time to find out more on modding the tailcap to 2 stage.Call u soon. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

No promise on the price. Email Don aka McGizmo if you want a 2 stage on the L5.


----------



## ws (Oct 6, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Hi, guys. This may be off topic, but I was hoping to sell 2 back packs that I put up for sale much earlier on the non-BST thread. Still unsold. One is a complete USA A.L.I.C.E. pack with frame and straps (S$80), the other is a Jack Wolfskin Verdon mid size trekking pack (S$60). Both new and unused but a little dusty from storage. Know any outdoorsy folks who might be interested? I'm giving guys here 1st preference as I prefer cash in hand. PM if interested. Thank you.


----------



## flashlight (Oct 6, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

deleted


----------



## flashlight (Oct 6, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*albert said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*flashlight said:*
hehe, got mine a bit cheaper... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

So what? Few dollars no big deal. Don't be a cheapo man. Sometimes you gain, other times you loose. 

[/ QUOTE ]

I'm not being a cheapo you tut. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/twakfl.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mad.gif I got mine at a better price that's all. If can save some money, why not? I know you are very rich lah. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif And it's 'lose' not 'loose' /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/nana.gif


----------



## albert (Oct 6, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

The 3W LED drop-in for Surefire classic series is completed. The same drop-in can also be use on all Longbow lights without the need to re-modify.

Surefire classic series refer to 3P, 6P, 9P, C2, C3, Z2, Z3, D2, D3, G2, G2Z and M2.

If you are interested to see it in action, please PM/SMS me to arrange.


----------



## albert (Oct 6, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*flashlight said:*
And it's 'lose' not 'loose' /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/nana.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

I know my english is not as good as yours, thanks for the correction.


----------



## flashlight (Oct 6, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*albert said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*flashlight said:*
And it's 'lose' not 'loose' /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/nana.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

I know my english is not as good as yours, thanks for the correction. 

[/ QUOTE ]

You're most welcome. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif When's the next gathering? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## pjandyho (Oct 7, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Albert, what do you mean by "The 3W LED drop-in for Surefire classic series is *completed*"? Is it not a drop-in purchased off the shelf? Do you mean it is a mod with all the selected parts?


----------



## flashlight (Oct 7, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*pjandyho said:*
Albert, what do you mean by "The 3W LED drop-in for Surefire classic series is *completed*"? Is it not a drop-in purchased off the shelf? Do you mean it is a mod with all the selected parts? 

[/ QUOTE ]

I think it is Andy, probably something if not exactly like this. 

By the way everyone, I'm passing the message on from albert in case some of you did not get his SMS - there'll be a local CPFers gathering tomorrow Friday the 8th, 7.30pm at the Coffee Bean & Tea Leaf at Funan The IT Mall, North Bridge Road. Everyone is welcome (including non-SG CPFers /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif ) Of course don't forget to bring your torchlights to show off & for everyone to play with (batteries included!). /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif


----------



## albert (Oct 7, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*flashlight said:*
I think it is Andy, probably something if not exactly like this. 


[/ QUOTE ]

Something like that but mine a little bit special. Can be use on Surefire classic series and all Longbow lights up to 3x123 without the need to re-mod.


----------



## dc (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Hi there, i would just like to know is there any place in Spore tht sell the UK 4aa eled? If no, could u pls direct me to a website tht ship to Spore using normal airmail cos i'm on tight budget.. I know this brightguy.com got sell it but the shipping is ah...haha, to me real unaffordable. 
I was actually thinking of retrofitting my minimag with a drop-in led module but it seems price n performance wise a UK 4aa led is a better choice.

Anyway, i'm new to this torchlight thingy stuff and currently own just 1 led torch, which is my dive-rite led diving torch..

Thks for any advice.

DC


----------



## flashlight (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*albert said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*flashlight said:*
I think it is Andy, probably something if not exactly like this. 


[/ QUOTE ]

Something like that but mine a little bit special. Can be use on Surefire classic series and all Longbow lights up to 3x123 without the need to re-mod. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Ah then I stand corrected, yours is definitely better! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif I've seen it for myself. Too bad you were not there Andy. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## flashlight (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink2.gif Hi DC,

Welcome /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif I think I might have seen one at one of the shops at Beach Road market but can't be sure. Have you tried Sheares Marketing http://www.sheares.com/Sheares%20Contact.htm & SngArms http://www.sngarms.com.sg/contact_us.html ?


----------



## dc (Oct 9, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Hi Flashlight,
Thks for the headup. i will visit sheares and singarms this sunday. also, in case anybody is interested, there is a UW dealer in Spore and their shop, Richmond Supplies is located in the Concourse, beach road.
Currently, i'm reading through this thread and man..that is real long but i really learn alot from u guys. Arigato gozaimesu..

DC


----------



## amlim (Oct 9, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

anything interesting at richmond supplies? i checked with sngarms at chinatown a few months back. at that time, they did not have the uk 4aa led. 

maybe you can call them up and ask before you go down?


----------



## Luxbright (Oct 9, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Just take note that Shears Marketing only open for business from 1400 hrs - 2100 hrs on Sundays.


----------



## s2k (Oct 10, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Guys:

I may going to order a batch of Magchargers for my oversea customers. if anyone want to buy it's a good time to grab one in better price. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

the retail price of Magcharger is about $220 in Sng Arms, i'm contacting the distributor to see how much i can get. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smirk.gif

the Magcharger really throws VERT VERY FAR and VERY BRIGHT, and don't forget simply change to WA01160 bulbs and you'll have 500+ lumens brightness, and don't need worry abt the batteries /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif

and for the ARC AAA LE(Limited Edition), finally they are confirmed to be in on Monday, Fedex really messed up the paperworks so delayed till now.... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/xyxgun.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/xyxgun.gif


----------



## kobane (Oct 10, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*DC said:*
Hi there, i would just like to know is there any place in Spore tht sell the UK 4aa eled? If no, could u pls direct me to a website tht ship to Spore using normal airmail cos i'm on tight budget.. I know this brightguy.com got sell it but the shipping is ah...haha, to me real unaffordable. 
I was actually thinking of retrofitting my minimag with a drop-in led module but it seems price n performance wise a UK 4aa led is a better choice.

Anyway, i'm new to this torchlight thingy stuff and currently own just 1 led torch, which is my dive-rite led diving torch..

Thks for any advice.

DC 

[/ QUOTE ]

harlo DC,

a UK4AA is using a plastic body, so i'm not sure if it can dissipate the heat (from the lux LED) as well as... well say, a minimag or other similar metal/aluminium frames. 
(hee... just a quote from reviews i saw from <font color="red">here</font>)

i'm not sure of your application of the UK4aa.... 
bright? quite okie.... 
impressive? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/jpshakehead.gif

i've seen a UK4aa eLED in action before. not as bright as it claimed to be leh... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon23.gif

i would think there are better lights out there... just my opinion.


----------



## dc (Oct 10, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Hi Kobane,
Actually, i was interested in the UK 4aa eled cos it could produce constant reasonably bright white light over a period of more than 10 hrs, which i feel is good enough to put inside the car as an emergency light. 

Anyway, i did go down to richmond today but they were not open. I then drop by sngarms at the army market and man..their price is really on the ex side. 

After that, i drop by sheares and did play with alot of their sample lights there and also, the service from the ppl there is good despite me not buying a single thing after much handling of torches and krill lights... Initially, i was intending to get a 4aa eled and a 360 green krill extreme from them, but guess what, it's just not my luck cos all r sold out. So i will be waiting for new stock to come in before my next purchase..sianz..Well, at least i play with a few cr123 powered luxeon star torch and man, they r really bright(ok, i'm a torch newbie..haha).

Also, i think i will be buying a Nuwa q3 since i read alot of good report of this from the forum and most important it can run on rechargeable lithium and is in my budget range. Again, lousy luck cos patrick told me its all sold out and so got to wait for the next batch..sianz again..hahaha

Lastly, if any of u guys want to sell yr q3, pls let me know.. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/takeit.gif

DC


----------



## kobane (Oct 10, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*DC said:*
Hi Kobane,
Actually, i was interested in the UK 4aa eled cos it could produce constant reasonably bright white light over a period of more than 10 hrs, which i feel is good enough to put inside the car as an emergency light. 

Anyway, i did go down to richmond today but they were not open. I then drop by sngarms at the army market and man..their price is really on the ex side. 

After that, i drop by sheares and did play with alot of their sample lights there and also, the service from the ppl there is good despite me not buying a single thing after much handling of torches and krill lights... Initially, i was intending to get a 4aa eled and a 360 green krill extreme from them, but guess what, it's just not my luck cos all r sold out. So i will be waiting for new stock to come in before my next purchase..sianz..Well, at least i play with a few cr123 powered luxeon star torch and man, they r really bright(ok, i'm a torch newbie..haha).

Also, i think i will be buying a Nuwa q3 since i read alot of good report of this from the forum and most important it can run on rechargeable lithium and is in my budget range. Again, lousy luck cos patrick told me its all sold out and so got to wait for the next batch..sianz again..hahaha

Lastly, if any of u guys want to sell yr q3, pls let me know.. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/takeit.gif

DC 

[/ QUOTE ]

no wonder patrick didn't reply to my sms when i enquired about his RC123s.

interested to know more about what are krill lights.. hee.


----------



## flashlight (Oct 10, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

kobane, they're EL alternatives to chemical litesticks - http://www.kriana.com/


----------



## SJACKAL (Oct 11, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Today I received a light I ordered from pocketlights.com and Singapore Post office attached a letter together with the box. The letter talks about vPOST USA. To summarise, if you use this service, your online purchases from US sites will ship to the vPOSTUSA address in US, and vPOSTUSA will ship to Singapore. Hence you can buy from US sites that do not ship to Singapore or out of USA(for instance countycomm), and also shop at multiple US sites to consolidate the items to ship one shot rather than seperately (wonder if private forum sale can use or not). It also claims to save as much as 20% on shipping charges. Anyone using this vPOSTUSA or used before? Good?

If it applys to private seller then its very good as you all know many US CPFers like to ship CONUS only when selling things at BST.


----------



## flashlight (Oct 11, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

SJACKAL, take note though that they have a *base charge* _plus_ shipping charge and they charge based on *volumetric* weight or whichever is the higher! So if your little light comes in a BIG box, you may end up paying quite a bit. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif Happened to me. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif


----------



## SJACKAL (Oct 11, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

OIC, so you used before liao and its not that good after all...


----------



## s2k (Oct 11, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

kobane: i don't remember got any sms from you regarding R123s, maybe it was lost in sending.....

anyway, finally i have the AAA Limited Edition in, the price is adjusted to S$95 each (sorry i forgot GST last time). but i think it's still a good price.

please sms me @ 90703510 or email me [email protected] to deal.

thanks.


----------



## flashlight (Oct 11, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*SJACKAL said:*
OIC, so you used before liao and its not that good after all... 

[/ QUOTE ]

Like I said it depends on where & what you're ordering. It's great for small light stuff from online stores that don't ship here & will accept a US shipping address that is not your CC address.


----------



## kobane (Oct 11, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

patrick,

sometimes i hate SMSes... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/rant.gif

sometimes gets lost for no apparant reason. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ohgeez.gif

anyway...

can i just know that do you happen to have ultra-violet(UV) AAAs? or anyone knows how much 1 costs now? 

it would be fun to test spore currencies for the water mark... or go disco can test the "chop" on our hands /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif

just a thought.


----------



## SJACKAL (Oct 11, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Will the UV led really show the watermark? I think there are different class of UV right? Some very expensive, will a 5mm led UV light work?


----------



## s2k (Oct 11, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

sorry i don't have UV AAAs and also want to have one for myself...

for now, even can happen to find one for sell, i'm afraid the price could be really high... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif


----------



## Fat (Oct 11, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

i got those keychain uv lights on 3 button cells for $1.5 at abc mart sometime ago.its adequate enough for checking notes and lighting up glow ball from a short diatance at night.If u want something more powerful to light up the whole room, u can get a 4 aa florescent combo light from simlim tower at around $20.Its enough to cover an entire room at night.


----------



## albert (Oct 11, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Do you know that your semen (sperm) will glow under a UV light??? Found this out when watching CSI on TV.


----------



## kobane (Oct 11, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*albert said:*
Do you know that your semen (sperm) will glow under a UV light??? Found this out when watching CSI on TV. 

[/ QUOTE ]

well, considering their destinations are all dark areas, they better. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif


----------



## flashlight (Oct 12, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*albert said:*
Do you know that your semen (sperm) will glow under a UV light??? Found this out when watching CSI on TV. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Some will glow even without UV light /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif


----------



## dc (Oct 13, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Hi, anybody bought from Meridian Tactical before? Thought of getting a SF L2 fom them cos the price is almost the same as sheares and they also giving 12 battery free?

On a side note, just got a Q3 from Morgan(Sorry patrick cannot wait for yr stock to come in cos the itch too strong..haha)) and really impress with this little torch. Very good flood light with even side spill. However, the color is not as white as my SL JR though i do not really mind it.

i think my next target will be the L2 though i read tht this light is bright( i test it today at sheares and wow..its really tht bright) but do not really throw far. 

Also, i also planning on getting a good dive light, either the ledxtreme predator(i test it at morgan place, really good throw..thks a bunch morgan for showing me yr fine collection) or a Uk cannon 100 hid..huh..hope i could struck 4d this weekend. Anybody dive here? If so, wht u use as yr primary light during nite dive?

I have been spending like mad since i come into CPF last week.. Now extremely leong liao...

DC


----------



## lhz (Oct 13, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Meridian Tactical is okay, I ordered stuff from them about a year ago. Good service and fast shipping. I got my L2 from Sheares though, always believed in supporting local brick and mortar stores with good service that allow you to play with their lights and stuff.

For dive lights, I've found that there is such a thing as too bright, can be very irritating to yourself, others and to the marine life as well(I hate the *******s that shine their lights directly at the poor creatures). These days I use a couple of cheap 4aa toshibas for night dives.


----------



## dc (Oct 13, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

I do admit tht shining on a squid or parrrot fish with a strong spot light during nite diving is extremely unethical and also unhealthy to this sea inhabitants. 

However, for safety wise. i think a wide flood style of dive lights should not hurt these sea creatures so much and meanwhile enhancing the visibility level..

Also, did u dive with yr L2(i know its not rated for diving) before?

DC


----------



## lhz (Oct 13, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

No I didn't. I prefer lights with composite/plastic bodies for diving use(non corrosive, positively buoyant, won't cry a bucket of you lose it etc ). I personally think its nuts to dive for recreation with surefires when there are cheaper lights designed specifically for the purpose of diving that perform better underwater anyway. Surefires suck as dive lights, through no fault of the company of course, they're simply not designed for submersible use.

The toshibas are more than adequate for the task, its not as if they're dim. Other lights I've used and like are the UK SL4 and Q40. If the water conditions are good, i.e. good visibility, any decent dive light will do great. If visibility is bad, i.e. plenty of silt, sediment / particles etc in the water, having an ultra bright light can work against you in the form of backscatter from the light reflecting off the particles in the water.


----------



## SJACKAL (Oct 13, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Will it show my signature in my bankbook? You know at the bank, the bank clerk has a blue light that shows your signature in your bankbook. Looks like expensive equipment.

I placed my dollar notes under my aquarium's marine actinic blue light, some hair lines security feature on the dollar light shows up immediately, where they do not under normal circumstances, but when I put the bank book under the actinic blue light, my signature doesnt show. I think wavelenght difference?


----------



## albert (Oct 13, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

12 batteries is nothing when USPS accidentally lose it on their way to you, unless you are using the more expensive shipping method like GEM instead of GPM.


----------



## dc (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Huh..i thought they ship GPM insured? Maybe i should get from sheares afterall.

DC


----------



## suppin (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

GPM is *not* insured /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif and there's no way to track anything shipped via GPM either. The advantage about GPM is that it's cheap and relatively fast, other than that, it's risky business /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## SJACKAL (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

DC,

While at sheares, can help me ask how much they are selling the Inova T3? Thanx in advance.


----------



## dc (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Ok, i have decide to go ahead to buy a L2. However, the price sheares quote me abit high i think. I try to bargain abit(i even bought a SL jr on the spot) but guess they know i'm a newbie so bo chap me..hehe but i do like to support our local shop too...sigh..

Just like to check with u guys who already got a L2. Did u bought yours local or overseas? Roughly wht reasonable price should i pay for 1 if bought local? I know toking abt price or lobang in forum are abit sensitive. Pls pm me if u can help. 

Also, can i say that currently the L2 got 1 of the highest lumens output flood style in the market for mass produced torch running 2 x123? if not, wht r the others tht r as bright as it flood style?

Thks a bunch man...

DC


----------



## albert (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

DC, you can mention my name and also mention that you are from CPF to get a better price from Sheares. Ask the salesman there to check best price with William.


----------



## SJACKAL (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Aiyah you never help me ask how much they selling the T3 ah. I got my L2 at sheares at 290. If its me right now, I maybe buy from Meridian Tactical, coz free 12 batteries, thats about 24 dollars savings on batttery assuming one CR123 is $2 which is dirt cheap. Nevertheless sometimes its still better to buy locally. Thats why I wondering much much they selling the T3.


----------



## albert (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

If i remember correctly, i believe T3 is selling for $168 and that should be before discount.


----------



## Fat (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Dc,the cheapest and brightest floodstyle led light is available locally here : http://www.mteccd.com/c16.html
at around 50 bucks.

Its brighter than a 3cell nuwai 5watt alx light as demostrated by simon during one of the flashaholics gathering.Its probably direct driven which means output starts droping immediately after use.i estimate the output at ~7watts of flood light based on 1.7amp at 4.2 volt.Expect uneven led tint from the individual 16leds overdriven.If u are patient enough, i think there will be a freaking brighter 19led version 2xcr123 thats coming soon as seen from the chinese manufacturers site.
http://www.rcera.com/pages/QuakeII.htm.
might even hit close to 10watt here.

theres another 21led 3xaaa model locally from mte but i dont think it will be as bright as 2xcrs versions.- energizer lithiums could push it up abit.This model is my current favourite as i can use my high capacity rechargebles but ive yet to buy one. Their quality is never close to surefire's but so is their price.


----------



## dc (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*SJACKAL said:*
Aiyah you never help me ask how much they selling the T3 ah. I got my L2 at sheares at 290. If its me right now, I maybe buy from Meridian Tactical, coz free 12 batteries, thats about 24 dollars savings on batttery assuming one CR123 is $2 which is dirt cheap. Nevertheless sometimes its still better to buy locally. Thats why I wondering much much they selling the T3. 

[/ QUOTE ]

No lah, tht was during my last trip there on wednesday so no chance to ask for you. Anyway, u lucky man, can get it at 290. He quote me 3xx after discount..i think maybe now L2 very hot so they adjust up the price abit hah..

DC


----------



## dc (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*Fat said:*
Dc,the cheapest and brightest floodstyle led light is available locally here : http://www.mteccd.com/c16.html
at around 50 bucks.

Its brighter than a 3cell nuwai 5watt alx light as demostrated by simon during one of the flashaholics gathering.Its probably direct driven which means output starts droping immediately after use.i estimate the output at ~7watts of flood light based on 1.7amp at 4.2 volt.Expect uneven led tint from the individual 16leds overdriven.If u are patient enough, i think there will be a freaking brighter 19led version 2xcr123 thats coming soon as seen from the chinese manufacturers site.
http://www.rcera.com/pages/QuakeII.htm.
might even hit close to 10watt here.

theres another 21led 3xaaa model locally from mte but i dont think it will be as bright as 2xcrs versions.- energizer lithiums could push it up abit.This model is my current favourite as i can use my high capacity rechargebles but ive yet to buy one. Their quality is never close to surefire's but so is their price. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Thks Fat. I been to this Sg website before and they sell china made led lights. On a side note, i just got 2 china made X5 style 8 led aluminium torch, very cheap at 10 bucks each using 2 x aa and they look good too in silver and black. I tink for this price, they r good as gift to frens or relatives cos they r cheap, brighter and have longer burn time than their 2aa incandescent counterpart and also cos its Cool led...haha..

Anyway Fat, from wht i read u r a mod king.. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif Hope to meet u and the others at the next meetup to see all yrs special torch.

DC


----------



## dc (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*albert said:*
DC, you can mention my name and also mention that you are from CPF to get a better price from Sheares. Ask the salesman there to check best price with William. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Albert, thks for the headup..kum sia kum sia.. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif Anyway, during my last trip there, they had just sold their last piece to 1 airforce guy..So maybe i'm lucky cos if i buy on the spot tht time it would be 3xx..making me a carrot head..hohoho..I have put my name in the waiting list and will try to bargain with them again when the stock arrive.

Actually, i dun mind getting a 2nd hand L2. Let me know if any of u ppl want to sell yrs.. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

DC


----------



## starbright (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Anyone know where can I get 7.2v xenon bulb in SG? How much is it? Plan to change my 6v to 7.2v inorder to use those hi capacity rechargeable CR123 batteries.

BTW when will those 3v rechargeable CR123 coming to SG like the JonSB batteries?


----------



## starbright (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*Fat said:*

theres another 21led 3xaaa model locally from mte but i dont think it will be as bright as 2xcrs versions.- energizer lithiums could push it up abit.This model is my current favourite as i can use my high capacity rechargebles but ive yet to buy one. Their quality is never close to surefire's but so is their price. 

[/ QUOTE ]

So you mean those 16-19 led flashlight can use rechargeable 3.7v CR123 hi-capacity batteries? regardless of low or hi power led(10000mcd/16000mcd)? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif
Will this batteries shorten the lifespan of the led due to overdriven?


----------



## suppin (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

DC, looks like you didn't check your pm in time, I could've helped you get a new L2 for a good price...

[ QUOTE ]
*DC said:*
Albert, thks for the headup..kum sia kum sia.. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif Anyway, during my last trip there, they had just sold their last piece to 1 airforce guy..So maybe i'm lucky cos if i buy on the spot tht time it would be 3xx..making me a carrot head..hohoho..I have put my name in the waiting list and will try to bargain with them again when the stock arrive.

Actually, i dun mind getting a 2nd hand L2. Let me know if any of u ppl want to sell yrs.. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

DC 

[/ QUOTE ]


----------



## SJACKAL (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

OIC, perhaps you should buy from Meridian Tactical then, got free 12 batteries somemore. Another alternative is to PM CPFer oldgrandpajack, he always seems to sell Surefires cheap.

After you buy a few more times are Sheares, they will start giving you more discount when you become more regular there.


----------



## Morganch_oh (Oct 15, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

I maybe interested. What is the good price? can pm me?

[ QUOTE ]
*suppin said:*
DC, looks like you didn't check your pm in time, I could've helped you get a new L2 for a good price...

[ QUOTE ]
*DC said:*


----------



## Ny0ng1 (Oct 15, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

hi DC... im new but i think i have ur old interest as well, the UK 4AA eLED. Its selling for US$20 at brightguy.com, so i hope to get it cheaply here if anyone import it. $40 or 50 at most, possible? 
Have you found any of it for sale, did sheares sell it and how much?

oh btw, how much did u get the SL jr? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

for others, is there any place in singapore where they sell cmg sonic, how much? i know arc aaa is the best but its too expensive for me /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mecry.gif

know this place long ago but only know this thread after visiting justbright.com, which is shown to me by Flashlight in hwz /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif. Greetings /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink2.gif


----------



## dc (Oct 15, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*Ny0ng1 said:*
hi DC... im new but i think i have ur old interest as well, the UK 4AA eLED. Its selling for US$20 at brightguy.com, so i hope to get it cheaply here if anyone import it. $40 or 50 at most, possible? 
Have you found any of it for sale, did sheares sell it and how much?

oh btw, how much did u get the SL jr? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

for others, is there any place in singapore where they sell cmg sonic, how much? i know arc aaa is the best but its too expensive for me /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mecry.gif

know this place long ago but only know this thread after visiting justbright.com, which is shown to me by Flashlight in hwz /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif. Greetings /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink2.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Hi Nyong,
Sheares is indeed selling the 4aa eled and they quote me 46 but haha no stock..Anyway, now i planning to get the Q40 eled instead as this is a divable version of the 4aa eled and richmond is selling it for 60+ after discount(u must have hsbc credit card or a safra member to enjoy this discount). Lastly, i got my SL jr for 75 bucks, i think kanna carrot head liao..haha.
Hope all this info helps.. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

DC aka Daniel


----------



## Ny0ng1 (Oct 15, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

hi Daniel, Eric here. 
hey i never know about that Q40 coz its never been reviewed at flashlightreviews. I only know torch that are reviewed there and maybe some others /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif

is the q40 exactly the same with 4aa interm of brightness, regulated flat (10 hours) etc with only difference in diveable capability? if yes then im highly interested too /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

have a little bit of concern here if its brighter than the 4aa. I believe the reason they tone down the brightness of the 4aa is because of the plastic body like somebody have said before in this thread. If its driven at the same level like, say M6 or XO or SL Jr, i believe the ABS wont cut it. Especially its not designed for diving.
On the other hand, this Q40 is designed for diving, so they may take into account the water as heat dissipator medium around the light. Thus they make it brighter than 4aa and hotter. 
I know my concern is not baseless as my housemate has a diving torch and he used it on land for quite long and the plastic melt /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crazy.gif. 

If all of the issues are straightened up, i would like to buy one also, can tompang you to get it cheaper ? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif


----------



## Ny0ng1 (Oct 15, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

a quick check on UK website
Q40 eLED --> http://www.uwkinetics.com/D_MQ40_eLED.htm
4AA eLED --> http://www.uwkinetics.com/I_4AAeLED.htm

they shows similar brighness (30 lumens or so) so im less worried now. Would still want to ask richmond if possible though They are the official agent for UK here?


----------



## dc (Oct 15, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

I think the Q40 and the 4aa is bascally the same thing less the dive rating and same as u i was impressed by its long battery life using cheap aa batt. Well, as i said earlier, richmond price on UK is not tht really fantastic cos they selling the Q40 for 60+ after safra discount(i need to drag a fren down richmond cos i nvr renew my safra membership). So even tompang me i dun think i can get a cheaper price..Sigh..after i visit all the torch shop, i realise things in SG is really ex, minus computer & electronic appliances, and those ang moh r earning way more than us..haha
So u plan to dive with the mini if u get 1? I was buying it as a backup light during nite dive.

Daniel


----------



## Ny0ng1 (Oct 15, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

well im going to use it for rafting, hiking, mountaineering and camping/trekking. Thats why i need the long burntime for torch. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif
in the future i may go into diving but not for now, too expensive for a student like me /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/broke.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mecry.gif
I already have lots of AA rechargeables so i prefer them to lithiums altough there are rechargeables lithiums now thanks to s2k

my quick check on the net shows ~US$30 for the Q40. so $60 is actually reasonable price for overseas made torch (have to import). $70 is probably the max im going to pay for it. 
Can i purchase together with u and ur friend for the Q40 with the discount price? I need it in the next 1-2 weeks as im going for rafting end of this month or early nov. how? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Ny0ng1 (Oct 15, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

update: just called richmond supplies, got it from yellowpages.com.sg
at first the no was to the warehouse /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif then they directed me to the beach road retail, no: 62950377

ok here is the pricing: 
UK Q40 eLED: $80 before discount before GST
safra discount 20%. ~$64 before GST. $67.20 after GST
no discount for 2-3 purchase, only 10 and above.

UK 4AA (not eLED): $45, they dont have the eLED
eLED head sold separately though: $50

now about the heat issue: 
according the lady there said that there is no problem for Q40 *eLED only* to be used on land. but not for Q40 xenon, its too hot for continous use on land.
UK 4AA on the other hand are save for both eLED and xenon bulb. The reason is the design of the body, the 4AA has a heat dissipating system at the back, a valve or something like that thus its ok to use the xenon continously. No problem whatsoever for eLED as they are cool according to her again.
The body for 4AA also certified for better abuse compared to Q40. Better impact resistance, heat resistance. In short, the 4AA is tougher than Q40, but for casual user i think Q40 is enough.
Lastly, difference for the switch. The Q40 using twisting head and 4AA using the click switch (not suitable underwater coz of water pressure keep pushing it?)

/end of report /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gif

how DC, still want to get the Q40? can i buy one together with u? They have black and yellow.


----------



## dc (Oct 15, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Eric, i will only be getting the q40 next month or so cos currently i have set my sight on a L2 so no more moola for october /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Maybe u can just look for a fren who have a hsbc cc or safra card to buy for u. Hope u can tell us how the torch perform after u bought and use it for real action.. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

DC


----------



## Fat (Oct 15, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*starbright said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*Fat said:*

theres another 21led 3xaaa model locally from mte but i dont think it will be as bright as 2xcrs versions.- energizer lithiums could push it up abit.This model is my current favourite as i can use my high capacity rechargebles but ive yet to buy one. Their quality is never close to surefire's but so is their price. 

[/ QUOTE ]

So you mean those 16-19 led flashlight can use rechargeable 3.7v CR123 hi-capacity batteries? regardless of low or hi power led(10000mcd/16000mcd)? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif
Will this batteries shorten the lifespan of the led due to overdriven? 

[/ QUOTE ]

i dont think it would be able to take 2x cr rechargebles on their existing cr 123 models for long unless its modified to add on a resistor to reduce the voltage and current(can be quite easily done).Theses leds i believe are already slightly overdriven.The one im planning to get is a 3xaaa version that can use 800mah rechargebles straight away.

dc, im just a modder wannabe, spoilt alot of light already. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mecry.gif


----------



## Ny0ng1 (Oct 15, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

So no need for safra card as long he/she has an hsbc cc can buy with discount right?
oh btw i just called another 10+ diving equipment seller on yellowpages and only 1 of them sell the Q40 eLED, another 2 sell normal xenon. Hes selling at $75 for the Q40 eLED.

will look for a friend with HSBC now /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Fat (Oct 15, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*starbright said:*
Anyone know where can I get 7.2v xenon bulb in SG? How much is it? Plan to change my 6v to 7.2v inorder to use those hi capacity rechargeable CR123 batteries.

BTW when will those 3v rechargeable CR123 coming to SG like the JonSB batteries? 

[/ QUOTE ]

It depends on the type and size of the bulb in your light actually.7.5v(5cell) Maglight xenon bulbs are sized the diameter of a luxeon star around the glass, they are available at sngarms for $7.5.Smaller xenon bipin bulbs that are ~3mm in glass diameter and is available at sheares/sngarms as streamlight tl series bulbs in 6v/9v configuration at ~$14.

I did some testing on the rechargebles from s2k with the newer charger and found the fresh charge value at 4.2v ,which further trickle charged to ~4.3 volt before it stop there. .Under load, it should drop close to 3.7v as rated.


----------



## dc (Oct 15, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Thats some nice info u share regarding S2K rechargeable ion 123. For me, i'm still waiting for the new batch of chargers come before i start wasting them away on my Q3..

DC


----------



## starbright (Oct 15, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*Fat said:*

i dont think it would be able to take 2x cr rechargebles on their existing cr 123 models for long unless its modified to add on a resistor to reduce the voltage and current(can be quite easily done).Theses leds i believe are already slightly overdriven.The one im planning to get is a 3xaaa version that can use 800mah rechargebles straight away.



[/ QUOTE ]
Just bgt the 21 led using 3AAA from ebay today and they claim to be using the hi-power leds(16000mcd),unlike others which are using the 10000-12000mcds.But seems like out of 21 leds,only 9 are using the hi-power. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/confused.gifAnyway tght i give it a try!Its here http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=2020&item=5129798734&rd=1

Found a cheaper one over here,shipping charges only $4.99 .To bad i lost the bid. The seller was kind enough to offer a second chance,but i already bgt from the latter. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=16037&item=5129988565&rd=1


----------



## starbright (Oct 15, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*Fat said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*starbright said:*
Anyone know where can I get 7.2v xenon bulb in SG? How much is it? Plan to change my 6v to 7.2v inorder to use those hi capacity rechargeable CR123 batteries.

BTW when will those 3v rechargeable CR123 coming to SG like the JonSB batteries? 

[/ QUOTE ]

It depends on the type and size of the bulb in your light actually.7.5v(5cell) Maglight xenon bulbs are sized the diameter of a luxeon star around the glass, they are available at sngarms for $7.5.Smaller xenon bipin bulbs that are ~3mm in glass diameter and is available at sheares/sngarms as streamlight tl series bulbs in 6v/9v configuration at ~$14.

I did some testing on the rechargebles from s2k with the newer charger and found the fresh charge value at 4.2v ,which further trickle charged to ~4.3 volt before it stop there. .Under load, it should drop close to 3.7v as rated. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Thks for the info on the rechargeables!Oh... the bulb that i was refering to, are those police brand fl incandescent xenon bulb,5mm diameter,shape and size like the led type.Wonder if sheares sell the 7.2v.So is this bulb selling for $7.50 for a pc? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gifPricey!


----------



## Fat (Oct 15, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*starbright said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*Fat said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*starbright said:*
Anyone know where can I get 7.2v xenon bulb in SG? How much is it? Plan to change my 6v to 7.2v inorder to use those hi capacity rechargeable CR123 batteries.

BTW when will those 3v rechargeable CR123 coming to SG like the JonSB batteries? 

[/ QUOTE ]

It depends on the type and size of the bulb in your light actually.7.5v(5cell) Maglight xenon bulbs are sized the diameter of a luxeon star around the glass, they are available at sngarms for $7.5.Smaller xenon bipin bulbs that are ~3mm in glass diameter and is available at sheares/sngarms as streamlight tl series bulbs in 6v/9v configuration at ~$14.

I did some testing on the rechargebles from s2k with the newer charger and found the fresh charge value at 4.2v ,which further trickle charged to ~4.3 volt before it stop there. .Under load, it should drop close to 3.7v as rated. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Thks for the info on the rechargeables!Oh... the bulb that i was refering to, are those police brand fl incandescent xenon bulb,5mm diameter,shape and size like the led type.Wonder if sheares sell the 7.2v.So is this bulb selling for $7.50 for a pc? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gifPricey! 

[/ QUOTE ]

oh, police brand incandescent uses 'slip on' bipin like bulbs,they slip onto a platfirm which is screwed to the body of the light right? i saw spare bulbs with different amp(can overdrive the highest amp one for higher brightness) for sale at a army shop at rochor fc at around $1.5,but it will be hard to beat the tl-3(200lumens) bipin bulbs which 'could' be easily modified to fit in its platform.the beam can be smoothen with the use of a translucent plastic sheet cut out from the blisterpack of a maglight...or something similar.

i dont think sheares carry mag or police light bulbs replacement.they have the streamlight bulbs though.Maglight xenon bulbs are my favourite incan bulbs cause they are bright and relatively affordable.


----------



## starbright (Oct 15, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*Fat said:*

Oh, police brand incandescent uses 'slip on' bipin like bulbs,they slip onto a platfirm which is screwed to the body of the light right? i saw spare bulbs with different amp(can overdrive the highest amp one for higher brightness) for sale at a army shop at rochor fc at around $1.5,but it will be hard to beat the tl-3(200lumens) bipin bulbs which 'could' be easily modified to fit in its platform.the beam can be smoothen with the use of a translucent plastic sheet cut out from the blisterpack of a maglight...or something similar.

i dont think sheares carry mag or police light bulbs replacement.they have the streamlight bulbs though.Maglight xenon bulbs are my favourite incan bulbs cause they are bright and relatively affordable. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Not sure whether is this call bi-pin...doesn't seems like it...see no pin. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/confused.gif Heres the pic 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=16037&item=5128355990&rd=1&ssPageName=WD1V

I don't really know much abt modifying flashlight.I wish i knew how to mod!Thinking of modding my 9 led into those 3w luxeon bulb.I'm lost when it comes to wires connection and heatsink.If only there is D.I.Y tutorial with diagram that i can find on the website.
Anyway,my current xenon bulb is 0.75amp,not sure whether is it a 5.2v or 6v.The above pic is what I'm looking for..hoping to get it cheaper in SG.So you mention you saw it in Rochor???which part of Rochor?


----------



## Fat (Oct 15, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

nope, the pic in the link is different from what ive seen, but from the looks of it, the mag xenon bulbs looks very much like it except with additional wings which can be folded/cut off.

There is alot of info on flashlight building and modification in cpf,look in the the flashlight mod thread for info.The easiest luxeon mod would be to resistor and direct drive it, still takes alot of time and effort though. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## albert (Oct 15, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Starbright, if you really don't know much about modding, i suggest you don't do it. A regulated circuit board will cost you SGD30 while a 3w Luxeon LED will cost you another SGD30, 2 small tubes of Artic Alumina Epoxy will cost you SGD12, other parts will cost you another SGD20 to SGD45, shipping is extras too. Unless you have tonnes of $ to burn, otherwise don't attempt to do it. This is a very expensive hobby especially if you are into Luxeon mods. Some of us have already spent thousands of dollar in it.


----------



## starbright (Oct 15, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*albert said:*
Starbright, if you really don't know much about modding, i suggest you don't do it. A regulated circuit board will cost you SGD30 while a 3w Luxeon LED will cost you another SGD30, 2 small tubes of Artic Alumina Epoxy will cost you SGD12, other parts will cost you another SGD20 to SGD45, shipping is extras too. Unless you have tonnes of $ to burn, otherwise don't attempt to do it. This is a very expensive hobby especially if you are into Luxeon mods. Some of us have already spent thousands of dollar in it. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Yep... to ex a hobby in luxeons for starters,thks for the advice.Probably stick to normal led mods. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## flashlight (Oct 16, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*starbright said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*Fat said:*

i dont think it would be able to take 2x cr rechargebles on their existing cr 123 models for long unless its modified to add on a resistor to reduce the voltage and current(can be quite easily done).Theses leds i believe are already slightly overdriven.The one im planning to get is a 3xaaa version that can use 800mah rechargebles straight away.



[/ QUOTE ]
Just bgt the 21 led using 3AAA from ebay today and they claim to be using the hi-power leds(16000mcd),unlike others which are using the 10000-12000mcds.But seems like out of 21 leds,only 9 are using the hi-power. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/confused.gifAnyway tght i give it a try!Its here http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=2020&item=5129798734&rd=1

Found a cheaper one over here,shipping charges only $4.99 .To bad i lost the bid. The seller was kind enough to offer a second chance,but i already bgt from the latter. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=16037&item=5129988565&rd=1 

[/ QUOTE ]

For some similar torches available locally see here.


----------



## CEJ (Oct 16, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Thanks Cyril!
Cheers!


----------



## dc (Oct 16, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Hey guys,
I have just finish reading up the thread on the elektrolumens XM-3 and its seems like a good buy for a 3w at 40usd, esp. its ability to run on aa batts. I was actually thinking of getting a PM6 before i saw this. 
So whts yr opinion on this torch(i know its made it china) as compare to a PM6?

DC


----------



## Ny0ng1 (Oct 16, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

wheres the thread? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Ny0ng1 (Oct 16, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

cheap!! i also want /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif
but nuwaii q3 also cheap leh, about the same price when it reach here. Both 'claim' to have 2 hours. hmm....
Any of the Q3 or this xm-3 comes with current regulation?


----------



## CEJ (Oct 16, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*


----------



## CEJ (Oct 16, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*






Lux-I Flash-Light : S$45
Lux-III Flash-Light : S$65


----------



## albert (Oct 17, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

s2k, one of your R123 charger took out my MCB 2 hours ago. I believe that charger is now fully retired. Any chance for replacement? The workmanship isn't good, maybe you like to have a word with the manufacturer regarding quality control.


----------



## flashlight (Oct 17, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*CEJ said:*
Thanks Cyril!
Cheers! 

[/ QUOTE ]

haha, niao chu bak lai liao ah /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif


----------



## Fat (Oct 17, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

cej, how much would the 8,21 led and 16 led light be? which one is brighter?More information on them would be nice. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif


----------



## CEJ (Oct 18, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*flashlight said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*CEJ said:*
Thanks Cyril!
Cheers! 

[/ QUOTE ]

haha, niao chu bak lai liao ah /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Yalor, my previous log-in name cannot remember its password so have to register new... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mad.gif

And the long-waited "black secret-weapon" arrived, when u wanna see/take it?

Cheers!


----------



## CEJ (Oct 18, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*Fat said:*
cej, how much would the 8,21 led and 16 led light be? which one is brighter?More information on them would be nice. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]






Under-exposed 1-stop
The 16-LED to my eye (not sure to others /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif) is brighter
the 8-LED (1AA) model is cute!

8-LED/16-LED/21-LED
S$10/$25/$29

The 16-LED is the high-brightness 16K mcd model & I don't have the low-brightness (10K mcd) model

Cheers!


----------



## flashlight (Oct 18, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*CEJ said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*flashlight said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*CEJ said:*
Thanks Cyril!
Cheers! 

[/ QUOTE ]

haha, niao chu bak lai liao ah /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Yalor, my previous log-in name cannot remember its password so have to register new... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mad.gif

And the long-waited "black secret-weapon" arrived, when u wanna see/take it?

Cheers! 

[/ QUOTE ]

oops, totally forgot about that one. Can KIV till next week as /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/broke.gif now. Thanks. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif


----------



## CEJ (Oct 18, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

No Sweat!
Let me know!
Cheers!


----------



## Fat (Oct 18, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

secret weapon /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif, what about it /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/confused.gif

Cej,is it possible to meet up for me see the lights or do u post the lights for sale? im interested in the 21 and 8 led light. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## CEJ (Oct 18, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Sure! SMS me 96922260


----------



## flashlight (Oct 18, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*Fat said:*
secret weapon /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif, what about it /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/confused.gif

Cej,is it possible to meet up for me see the lights or do u post the lights for sale? im interested in the 21 and 8 led light. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Let me know when & where you guys are meeting up, will try to join you if free. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif PM me. Thanks. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## CEJ (Oct 18, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

No problem, ka-ki-nang know me know u aladi... will SMS u lah once Fat firm meet-up


----------



## amlim (Oct 19, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*CEJ said:*
No problem, ka-ki-nang know me know u aladi... will SMS u lah once Fat firm meet-up 

[/ QUOTE ]

cateye?


----------



## CEJ (Oct 19, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

hahaha ya!
CEJ = CatEYE-J

Anyone looking for 400+ lumens long-range (~600m illumination range according to spec) rechargeable xenon flashlight can PM me /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Ny0ng1 (Oct 20, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

anyone know where I can CMG/gerber sonic in singapore?
an Ultra G will be great as well /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif or is someone selling his?


----------



## CEJ (Oct 20, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*






... Akan Datang


----------



## kobane (Oct 21, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*CEJ said:*




... Akan Datang 

[/ QUOTE ]

waiting for the price... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/broke.gif

is there a webbie to visit? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif


----------



## SJACKAL (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Paypal question need you guys help again.

I am thinking of selling some of my lights on BST. So I been always reading that people don't take cc funded paypal and if the buyer's paypal is cc funded, they ask for 3% to 4% more.

Why is that? If I want to receive payments, should I accept cc funded paypal? Does the account type makes a difference?


----------



## suppin (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

There are 3 types of accounts for paypal: personal, premier and business. Typically, normal users will sign up for either personal or premier (or both), you'll need to run a business to register for the business account I think.

Personal account can accept only cash transfers with no fees, premier and business accounts can accept both cash and CC funded transfers, but will be charged a fee (usually $0.30 + 2.9 to 3.9% depending on locality)

If you have a premier account and someone pays you $100 funded by a credit card (I think even cash transfers are charged the fees for premier and business accounts, not sure though), you'll get ($100 - $0.30 - 3.9%). That is why some sellers ask for an addtional 3% to 4% if it's a cc funded transfer. Having an account that accepts cc funded paypal will enable you to reach out to more potential buyers.

If you want to find out more, you can go to the paypal website and use the help function there, it's pretty comprehensive.


----------



## SJACKAL (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Ok suppin thanx for your explanation, you explain better than paypal's faq. So mine is personal account, if someone send me money via cc funded paypal, will I receive it?


----------



## suppin (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

No prob. Well, you'll recieve it in the sense that it'll tell you that someone has sent you money. But since yours is a personal account, you cannot accept CC paypal, then it'll ask you to upgrade to a premier or business account. Since you can't claim the money, you'll probably have to refund it or be forced to upgrade to a premier to receive it.

Most people will have two accounts, one personal for all the cash transactions (to avoid any fees), and one premier for cc transactions. Having just one premier account allows you to receive both cash and cc, but it'll charge fees regardless of whether it's cash or cc funded I think.


----------



## SJACKAL (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

I see, thanx a lot, so in other words die die also cannot accept cc funded pp.


----------



## suppin (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Nope, I have tried it before with my friend and it doesn't work. This is the email you'll get from paypal if you receive a cc funded payment to your personal account:


Important Note: Personal Accounts may not receive payments funded with a credit card. You must upgrade to a Premier or Business account before this payment will be credited to your account. To learn more, and to accept or deny this payment, please click here.
If you upgrade to a Premier or Business account, all your pending credit card payments will immediately be completed. With your upgraded account you will receive a range of premium features in addition to the ability to accept unlimited credit card payments. For more details, click here.

If you do not want to upgrade your account, please deny this payment. You will retain your Personal account and will not be assessed any fees. To continue to receive payments for free, make sure that the people who pay you fund their payments with their PayPal balance or with a bank account.

To ensure that you can always receive credit card payments - and to take advantage of our premium features - upgrade to a Premier Account today!


----------



## flashlight (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

haha, suppin's an expert on PayPal now /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## dc (Oct 28, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Update...To keep the thread alive.. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Fat (Oct 28, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

i got the 21 led alien light.It works with 2xcr123 on overdrive at 1.8amp.damm bright but wont last long,85ma on each led is too much on its 60ma max limit.the entire light gives enough space to put in 2 cr123 by removing the spring and replacing a larger one outside.im using my spare camera 3.6v(2xcr123)li cell in it, driving at 600 ma.-slightly brighter than most micras.


----------



## s2k (Oct 28, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Hi guys:

my last few pieces of R-123s are on SALE for only $5 each.

any i'll bring some surefire models sell ar special price.

another good news is the new higher capacity and higher current capability R-123s are coming in. the are able to take about 2A currect draw, fits flashlights better!

did i mention the new chargers? they have MUCH better quality, automatic charging current adjustment and nicer packaging.

please check the link in my signature /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## starbright (Oct 29, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Let me know when is coming in?I'm thinking of getting a set of charge with 4 cells from you.Are the new ones the improve version with the same specs as your current one?BTW your $5 R123s each,is it the 3.7v 600mah protected rechargeable cell your talking abt?Could you let us know more,whats the new version abt?

[ QUOTE ]
*s2k said:*
Hi guys:

my last few pieces of R-123s are on SALE for only $5 each.

any i'll bring some surefire models sell ar special price.

another good news is the new higher capacity and higher current capability R-123s are coming in. the are able to take about 2A currect draw, fits flashlights better!

did i mention the new chargers? they have MUCH better quality, automatic charging current adjustment and nicer packaging.

please check the link in my signature /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]


----------



## suppin (Oct 29, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Non of the rechargables offered by s2k are protected, they are all bare cells. The R123s on sale are 600mAh, 3.7v ones, they are also unprotected. The new R123s have a higher capacity, 650mAh and have higher discharge capability. Here are the specs for the new incoming R123s and chargers:

What's new for the new Batteries?

Higher Discharge capability: Passed many cycles of 3C discharge testing (APPROX 2 Amps, 60% higher than old model)
Higher Capacity - now 650 mAh
Standalone sealed paper clip packaging
User friendly looking.

What's new for the new Chargers?

A Smarter charger, with auto charging current adjustment.
110v-220v power supply
Higher Quality
More convenience to use
Sealed packaging


----------



## starbright (Oct 29, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Thks Suppin...guessed I'd better wait for them.Any idea when they are coming in.Just change my 6v bulb to 7.2v,now awaiting to get new cells.What do you mean by higher discharge?Does it mean i can charge the cell whenever i want,when i feel that the cells are getting weak?Or do i have to wait for it to fully used up before i can charge?Are the new charger able to charge Ni-mh cr123 as well and also the 3v rechargeable cells?

[ QUOTE ]
*suppin said:*
Non of the rechargables offered by s2k are protected, they are all bare cells. The R123s on sale are 600mAh, 3.7v ones, they are also unprotected. The new R123s have a higher capacity, 650mAh and have higher discharge capability. Here are the specs for the new incoming R123s and chargers:

What's new for the new Batteries?

Higher Discharge capability: Passed many cycles of 3C discharge testing (APPROX 2 Amps, 60% higher than old model)
Higher Capacity - now 650 mAh
Standalone sealed paper clip packaging
User friendly looking.

What's new for the new Chargers?

A Smarter charger, with auto charging current adjustment.
110v-220v power supply
Higher Quality
More convenience to use
Sealed packaging 

[/ QUOTE ]


----------



## suppin (Oct 29, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

I think s2k said in his post that they're expected to arrive sometime next week. I think what you're describing is the common practice for Nicad cells, where people discharge the cell completely before recharging because of memory effect. As far as I know, Li-ion cells do not suffer from memory effect, in fact, it's not reccomended that you discharge a Li-ion cell completely as it'll damage the battery. You can recharge these cells anytime you want. As for higher discharge, it just means that the batteries can take high current discharge better. For example for the P91, using protected cells will not work because the current the lamp draws exceeds the limits set by the protection circuits.

I'm not sure about using the charger to charge NiMH cells, you'll have to ask s2k about it, I'm not the one selling the batteries so I don't have the specifics /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## s2k (Oct 29, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

thanks suppin for answered so many questions.

no, the r-123s are NOT protected, so they fits flashlights better than protected ones. when you use them, all you need to do is remember change them early, say when the light drop to moon mode or you see it start to dim.

the new batterys will cost higher, because the better quality, so are the new chargers. i'll post the new price later when the shipping charge & GST is confirmed.

i've tested the new batteries in 6P with P90 lamp and they worked very well.

btw, is there a local shop selling Maha chagers and batteries? the brand is PowerEx, i was told that they fit high-drain flashlights better.

i'm now considering to mod a Mag 3D with WA01185 to reach 1000 lumen /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## flashlight (Oct 29, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*s2k said:*
thanks suppin for answered so many questions.

no, the r-123s are NOT protected, so they fits flashlights better than protected ones. when you use them, all you need to do is remember change them early, say when the light drop to moon mode or you see it start to dim.

the new batterys will cost higher, because the better quality, so are the new chargers. i'll post the new price later when the shipping charge & GST is confirmed.

i've tested the new batteries in 6P with P90 lamp and they worked very well.

btw, is there a local shop selling Maha chagers and batteries? the brand is PowerEx, i was told that they fit high-drain flashlights better.

i'm now considering to mod a Mag 3D with WA01185 to reach 1000 lumen /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Patrick see here.


----------



## starbright (Oct 29, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

s2k...pm sent!


----------



## RtOaNn (Oct 30, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Patrick, another shop would be W3Cube at the Adelphi opposite Funan IT Mall.
http://shop.w3cube.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=22


----------



## amlim (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

bumping this up...


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Completely off topic, but does anyone know lhz, or knows how to get in touch with him? 
Please PM me if you do.

TIA,


----------



## dc (Nov 2, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Hey SgCPFers,
What u ppl think of the new 2aa 3w torch sell by Waion? Do u think it will be as bright as the Q3? I thought of buying one if the light is ard Q3 range cos 2aa very easy to play ard with. Any comments expert here?

Daniel


----------



## amlim (Nov 2, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

but the q3 looks nicer?


----------



## dc (Nov 2, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

The Q3 indeed look nicer but it run the most 1 hour on new 123 or ard 30 minutes with r123. I think the the 2aa 3w running with 2 2500nimh rechargeable should have a longer runtime and also aa rechargeable is cheap.. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## flashlight (Nov 2, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*dc said:*
Hey SgCPFers,
What u ppl think of the new 2aa 3w torch sell by Waion? Do u think it will be as bright as the Q3? I thought of buying one if the light is ard Q3 range cos 2aa very easy to play ard with. Any comments expert here?

Daniel 

[/ QUOTE ]

Looks fugly. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif Decided not to get it.


----------



## kang (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Hi everyone,

New here. Stumbled on this forum and got infected by all you pple...just went out and blew 320 bucks on a SF aviator /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/broke.gif
then i found out about the new night-ops Gladius and now i'm drooling again /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Cheers,
Kang


----------



## dc (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Welcome Kang. I'm also newbie here and already spend a fortune in a month buying some lights..haha..
I hope u like yr A2, seems like another insanely blind torch..

DC


----------



## Hoya (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Anyone knoes where to get the MadMax+ upgrade kit for MagliteAA in Singapore? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/confused.gif


----------



## kobane (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*Hoya said:*
Anyone knoes where to get the MadMax+ upgrade kit for MagliteAA in Singapore? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/confused.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

hoya,

as far as i know, it's not available locally. have to get it  <font color="red">here</font>.

hope it helps.


----------



## amlim (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

up !!!


----------



## Spidey82 (Nov 9, 2004)

*Re: hi ppl*

haven been around for a little while, u guys hit 100PGS /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/eek.gif
cool. btw, anyone tried the gp powerbank torch 4 in 1?


----------



## amlim (Nov 9, 2004)

*Re: hi ppl*

the thread is dying liaoo........... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon3.gif


----------



## IMTRBO (Nov 11, 2004)

*Re: hi ppl*

Hi guys, i wuz just wondering if any of you know wheather i can use lithium AAs in a UK 4aa eLed?

Also, i heard that Shears Marketing is only open on sunday. Is this true? I was hoping to go with a friend this monday.

Thanks guys!!


----------



## pjandyho (Nov 11, 2004)

*Re: hi ppl*

Sheares is open 7 days a week. They open at 11am and close at 9:30pm.


----------



## Luxbright (Nov 11, 2004)

*Re: hi ppl*

Sundays open at 1400hrs to 2100hrs.


----------



## IMTRBO (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: hi ppl*

[ QUOTE ]
*pjandyho said:*
Sheares is open 7 days a week. They open at 11am and close at 9:30pm. 

[/ QUOTE ]

[ QUOTE ]
*Luxbright said:*
Sundays open at 1400hrs to 2100hrs. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Ah, i see. Great, thanks for the info!!


----------



## fleshlite (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: hi ppl*

HI, I just wanted to ask Albert how much the postage is for shipping a set of rechargable batteries (CR123)and the charger to Los Angeles. Is the charger set up for 110 volts and if not can I use a converter? I was thinking about ordering from your web site.


----------



## s2k (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: hi ppl*

fleshlite :
you can join the gruop buy, i'm selling them for $39.95 a set include airmail shipping, add $2 for mail registeration.

only have a dozen batts left so should buy quick /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Luxbright (Nov 20, 2004)

*Re: hi ppl*

what happen to all the active members?


----------



## Xenon (Nov 20, 2004)

*Re: hi ppl*

Hello s2k, are the new CR123 rechargeables here yet?


----------



## flashlight (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: hi ppl*

Hey guys, anyone heard from albert lately? Last heard he was between jobs.


----------



## Luxbright (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: hi ppl*

All is fine for Albert, working very late daily. Probably too tired to post here. Waiting for him to arrange the next gathering.


----------



## flashlight (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: hi ppl*

[ QUOTE ]
*Luxbright said:*
All is fine for Albert, working very late daily. Probably too tired to post here. Waiting for him to arrange the next gathering. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Glad to hear that. Thanks Terry. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Ny0ng1 (Dec 2, 2004)

*Re: hi ppl*

OT: Anyone know how to contact pc_light? He msged me late october but i went overseas and just came back 2 days ago. 

thanks in advance /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Xenon (Dec 2, 2004)

*Re: hi ppl*

Anyway to contact s2K? I want to buy the rechargeables from him, but no reply to my email and sms.


----------



## Morganch_oh (Dec 2, 2004)

*Re: hi ppl*

U looking for S2K?

Give me your contact no. and I will pass it to him.
and he will call you.

I maybe going to his place tmr morning and if you want to I can get the rechargable for you from him? (only if you are staying close to my place Bishan)

Check your pm for my contact number
Morgan Oh

[ QUOTE ]
*Xenon said:*
Anyway to contact s2K? I want to buy the rechargeables from him, but no reply to my email and sms. 

[/ QUOTE ]


----------



## flashlight (Dec 2, 2004)

*Re: hi ppl*

deleted


----------



## Ny0ng1 (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: hi ppl*

deleted


----------



## x2x3x2 (Dec 19, 2004)

*Re: hi ppl*

i wana get a nuwai q3 n sum li-ion 123s as well, no reply to my sms... could u help me out bro?


----------



## garglebreath (Dec 20, 2004)

*Re: hi ppl*

I'm looking for another nuwai q3 and some li ion 123's too (for my dad). Anybody got any lying around?


----------



## rasserie (Dec 20, 2004)

*Re: hi ppl*

yo, managed to recreate a new account.... wahahhaa


----------



## rasserie (Dec 20, 2004)

*Re: hi ppl*

btw, where u guys normally play with ur torches? bukit timah hill? old changi hospital?


----------



## sponging (Dec 25, 2004)

*Re: hi ppl*

Hello, 
I'm new, have some questions, hope you can help me. I want to get a torchlight. I'm interested to get the Gerber LX3. Do you have any idea where i can get the Gerber LX3 in Singapore? Also need some advices. I was choosing between the Pelican M6 and the Gerber LX3. I chose LX3 because it has a better Led bulb and light output, and uses AA batteries (can i use rechargeables batt?). Also thought about Surefire P6 but the batt life is only 60 mins and the 123a lithium batt are so much more expensive than AA batt. All three cost about the same and have about the same brightness(?). I chose Gerber LX3 because it can last for 4hrs and uses cheaper AA batt (if i can use rechargeables that will be great). Thanks!


----------



## SJACKAL (Dec 31, 2004)

*Re: hi ppl*

Depends on what you need. Gerber is a good start, cheap and functional.

But really, 6P is the brightest of them all.


----------



## Luxbright (Dec 31, 2004)

*Re: hi ppl*

Wishing all S'pore. CPFers A Happy New Year and many Light years.

Sentimentals to the Tsunami victims.


----------



## Hoya (Dec 31, 2004)

*WA01185*

Hi folks, 

where to get the WA01185 bulb in Singapore?


----------



## Hoya (Dec 31, 2004)

*Re: hi ppl*

[ QUOTE ]
*rasserie said:*
btw, where u guys normally play with ur torches? bukit timah hill? old changi hospital? 

[/ QUOTE ]


Pulau Ubin? Certain part of ECP (near the SAFRA golf course cycling trail)? Botanic garden (at night of cos, there is a tropical jungle trial inside which is dark at night)? MacRitchie Trail? Lower Peirce jungle trail? Bukit batok nature park? Any other places?


----------



## Hoya (Dec 31, 2004)

*Who is selling these lights?*

Interested in these:

SF E1e
SF A2
Maxabeam
Thor
Lightforce SL240
Kl1 module

anyone seling pls PM condition and price. thk you.


----------



## sponging (Dec 31, 2004)

*Re: hi ppl*

[ QUOTE ]
*SJACKAL said:*
Depends on what you need. Gerber is a good start, cheap and functional.

But really, 6P is the brightest of them all. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Thanks for your advice! hahaa.. waited one week for this. Do you know where can i get the Gerber LX 3 in Singapore, if not available locally, what is a good website to get online? Many thanks in advance : )


----------



## suppin (Dec 31, 2004)

*Re: hi ppl*

You could try Sheares Marketing at Beach Road to see if they carry it. Give them a call at 63330136/7/8 to ask before you go down /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif Alternatively, Batterystation is a reliable US dealer, I think they're offering the LX 3 at 40USD here. 

[ QUOTE ]
*sponging said:*

Thanks for your advice! hahaa.. waited one week for this. Do you know where can i get the Gerber LX 3 in Singapore, if not available locally, what is a good website to get online? Many thanks in advance : ) 

[/ QUOTE ]


----------



## flashlight (Jan 1, 2005)

*Re: hi ppl*

[ QUOTE ]
*rasserie said:*
yo, managed to recreate a new account.... wahahhaa 

[/ QUOTE ]

haha, now you know who stole your avatar! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Where do I play with my lights? At home lor. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Wishing All a Safe & Brighter 2005! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## sponging (Jan 1, 2005)

*Re: hi ppl*

Thanks suppin!

Do you know if i can use sanyo 2500 mAh, 1.2v, rechargeable AA batteries for the Gerber LX 3 which is using Luxeon III high dome LED bulb? Read from web page that says do not use lithiums. I don't know if the flashlight can use NiMH rechargeables. Thanks! : )


----------



## Nerd (Jan 1, 2005)

*Re: hi ppl*

Rechargebles have a lower voltage and thus should be okay. But they sag less under load and.. uh... it should be okay.. really..


----------



## suppin (Jan 1, 2005)

*Re: hi ppl*

I agree with Nerd, since rechargables are of lower voltage, they should be be ok for the LX 3.


----------



## Patrick (Jan 2, 2005)

*U2!*

All right! Who beat me to it! Whose the lucky guy here that's got his hands on it?!

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/banghead.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gif


----------



## Patrick (Jan 2, 2005)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

CPF handle: Patrick
Name: Patrick
Age: 30+
What you do for a living: Technician.
Degree of flashaholism: Newbie. And getting crazier!


----------



## Nerd (Jan 3, 2005)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Good luck Patrick! Hang on to your wallet!!


----------



## SJACKAL (Jan 4, 2005)

*Re: hi ppl*

[ QUOTE ]
*sponging said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*SJACKAL said:*
Depends on what you need. Gerber is a good start, cheap and functional.

But really, 6P is the brightest of them all. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Thanks for your advice! hahaa.. waited one week for this. Do you know where can i get the Gerber LX 3 in Singapore, if not available locally, what is a good website to get online? Many thanks in advance : ) 

[/ QUOTE ]

Or you can look for s2k, he used to sell them cheaply.


----------



## SJACKAL (Jan 4, 2005)

*Re: WA01185*

[ QUOTE ]
*Hoya said:*
Hi folks, 

where to get the WA01185 bulb in Singapore? 

[/ QUOTE ]

I think you can only get throughs candlepowerforums BST or groupbuys...


----------



## arowana (Jan 5, 2005)

*Re: WA01185*

Hello


----------



## sponging (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: hi ppl*

Thanks Nerd, suppin and SJACKAL!

May i know how can i contact s2k? Thanks!


----------



## AngelEyes (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: hi ppl*

Flash-o-newbie here, introducing myself.
Not really in SG (I'm in KL) but i'm drop by SG once a month.

CPF handle: John_KK
Name: John
Age: 35
What you do for a living: IT professional
Degree of flashaholism: Newbie with E2D, 6P, G2, Q3.


----------



## flashlight (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: WA01185*

[ QUOTE ]
*arowana said:*
Hello 

[/ QUOTE ]

Hi, sent you a private message. Did you get it?


----------



## Hoya (Jan 6, 2005)

*Pila lights*

ANyone here using Pila lights?


----------



## suppin (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: hi ppl*

You can try his website. His number is located in the 'contact us' page, try smsing him for info /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

[ QUOTE ]
*sponging said:*
Thanks Nerd, suppin and SJACKAL!

May i know how can i contact s2k? Thanks! 

[/ QUOTE ]


----------



## dandruff (Jan 8, 2005)

*Re: hi ppl*

hi guys

was wondering if any sg flashaholics have the mcgizmo aleph lights? was thinking of getting one and would like to hear ur opinions


----------



## flashlight (Jan 8, 2005)

*Re: hi ppl*

[ QUOTE ]
*dandruff said:*
hi guys

was wondering if any sg flashaholics have the mcgizmo aleph lights? was thinking of getting one and would like to hear ur opinions 

[/ QUOTE ]

McGizmo lights are outstanding & unique! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif Just check them out here & some of the other related links here. Don is one of the Master Makers of Flashlights at CPF & I've had the privilege to have owned/own several of them. They are value-for-money, versatile & excellent performers, most or many parts are interchangeable or backward/future compatible with other McGizmo as well as with Surefire/Pelican/Longbow/etc. All have high re-sale value as well. Need I say more /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

It's a no-brainer, just go ahead & learn all about & buy them here . (No I don't get any commission, just a satisfied customer) /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Morganch_oh (Jan 8, 2005)

*Re: hi ppl*

If you r willing to come to Bishan I can let you play with my 2 Aleph, so that you can decide to buy or not.

[ QUOTE ]
*dandruff said:*
hi guys

was wondering if any sg flashaholics have the mcgizmo aleph lights? was thinking of getting one and would like to hear ur opinions 

[/ QUOTE ]


----------



## Hoya (Jan 8, 2005)

*Re: hi ppl*

i m interested in the aleph also. wanna to group buy? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink2.gif


[ QUOTE ]
*dandruff said:*
hi guys

was wondering if any sg flashaholics have the mcgizmo aleph lights? was thinking of getting one and would like to hear ur opinions 

[/ QUOTE ]


----------



## flashlight (Jan 8, 2005)

*Re: hi ppl*

[ QUOTE ]
*John_KK said:*
Flash-o-newbie here, introducing myself.
Not really in SG (I'm in KL) but i'm drop by SG once a month.

CPF handle: John_KK
Name: John
Age: 35
What you do for a living: IT professional
Degree of flashaholism: Newbie with E2D, 6P, G2, Q3. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Hi John,

Welcome & hang on to your wallet as the common traditional CPF greeting goes! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif I'm also originally from PJ/KL, thirty-four years ago. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif


----------



## AngelEyes (Jan 9, 2005)

*Re: hi ppl*

Thanks for the welcome. And yes, i'm beginning to notice how dark my wallet seems these days. Need another flashlight just to see the hole in it. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

I'm heading to SG this weekend (14/01/05-16/01/05) and i'm looking for some rechargeable 123's and a few other things. Sent an SMS to s2k but no reply yet. Anyone else in SG selling r123? (Yeah - bigger hole....)

(p/s: fellow hobbyist photog here too.)


----------



## flashlight (Jan 9, 2005)

*Re: hi ppl*

[ QUOTE ]
*John_KK said:*
Thanks for the welcome. And yes, i'm beginning to notice how dark my wallet seems these days. Need another flashlight just to see the hole in it. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

I'm heading to SG this weekend (14/01/05-16/01/05) and i'm looking for some rechargeable 123's and a few other things. Sent an SMS to s2k but no reply yet. Anyone else in SG selling r123? (Yeah - bigger hole....)

(p/s: fellow hobbyist photog here too.) 

[/ QUOTE ]

I seriously suggest you get the JSBurly RC123 Li-Ons & not have to worry about over-discharging/over-charging. Fast & reasonable shipping too. (Bigger hole in wallet though) /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## AngelEyes (Jan 9, 2005)

*Re: hi ppl*

Thanks for the tip. I'll think about it.


----------



## Ny0ng1 (Jan 11, 2005)

*Re: hi ppl*

is there any rechargeable CR2?


----------



## Hoya (Jan 11, 2005)

*Of maxabeam*

Hi Singapore flashaholics,

Who knows where to get the Maxabeam MBS-410 (aka. Peakbeam 410) in Singapore? I had dropped by many camping stores, none carry Maxabeam. Help appreciated. It is too costly to fly one from US. Thk you.


----------



## flashlight (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: hi ppl*

[ QUOTE ]
*Ny0ng1 said:*
is there any rechargeable CR2? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Yes there are but not over-discharge/over-charge protected.

http://store.yahoo.com/sterlingtek/cr2bachkit.html


----------



## AngelEyes (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: hi ppl*

Hi all,

No one answered my post? Hm. If anyone here is selling r123 with "smart" charger in SG, i'd like to get a set this weekend. And along with some normal SF/CR123 also.

Or if anyone knows where i can get them in SG please let me know (either PM or post here before Fri lunch time cos i'll be offline and travelling after which and cant check posts). Thanks.


----------



## Ny0ng1 (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: hi ppl*

[ QUOTE ]
*flashlight said:*

Yes there are but not over-discharge/over-charge protected.

http://store.yahoo.com/sterlingtek/cr2bachkit.html 

[/ QUOTE ]

thanks /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif
its ~4v since its lithium ion right? and also means a no-no for the cr2-ion /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif

is there any luxeon-cr2 light that supports these rechargable cr2? firefly?


----------



## Morganch_oh (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: hi ppl*

You can pm s2k.
He is not free at the moment cos he is moving to a diff house.
Just pm him and he will be able to mail you one.

[ QUOTE ]
*John_KK said:*
Hi all,

No one answered my post? Hm. If anyone here is selling r123 with "smart" charger in SG, i'd like to get a set this weekend. And along with some normal SF/CR123 also.

Or if anyone knows where i can get them in SG please let me know (either PM or post here before Fri lunch time cos i'll be offline and travelling after which and cant check posts). Thanks. 

[/ QUOTE ]


----------



## flashlight (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: hi ppl*

[ QUOTE ]
*Ny0ng1 said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*flashlight said:*

Yes there are but not over-discharge/over-charge protected.

http://store.yahoo.com/sterlingtek/cr2bachkit.html 

[/ QUOTE ]

thanks /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif
its ~4v since its lithium ion right? and also means a no-no for the cr2-ion /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif

is there any luxeon-cr2 light that supports these rechargable cr2? firefly? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Correct. Katokichi Itchishiki CPF LE CR2 with the SuperConverterIII (but not the original SuperConverter) may be able to do so but not confirmed yet. This is what ArcMania said, ' I will give you a definite answer on using the rechargeable CR2 Li-Ion battery after I receive the bodies from the laser engravers. The SCIII can handle the rechargeable CR2 no problem but I am concerned that once input exceeds the VF of the LED, there will be a slight increase in output causing the LED to put out more heat as well as more light. There is only so much aluminum mass on a Ichishiki flashlight so even when using a disposable CR2, gets pretty warm. Let me get back to you on this matter.'


----------



## AngelEyes (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: hi ppl*

I did PM and even SMS-ed him too but no reply. Thought the P90 with r123 will be interesting too. Hope he replies soon.


----------



## Morganch_oh (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: hi ppl*

He must be very busy with shifing home.

I will inform him when I see him again next week.


----------



## flashlight (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: hi ppl*

[ QUOTE ]
*John_KK said:*
I did PM and even SMS-ed him too but no reply. Thought the P90 with r123 will be interesting too. Hope he replies soon. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Maybe just give him a call when you're here.. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon3.gif


----------



## AngelEyes (Jan 14, 2005)

*Re: hi ppl*

Ok. Thanks for the support, guys.


----------



## msck (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Hi, newbie here.

CPF handle: msck
Name: Matthew 
Age: 34 
What you do for a living: Civil Servant
Degree of flashaholism: Newbie with Pelican Stealth, 6P led, Streamlight TT2L and mini Maglite. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Atomlite (Jan 18, 2005)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Hi fellow SG CPFers,

Been lurking here for a long time and finally decided to join as member.
This forum has provided me with a vast knowledge and ideas on flashlights and shows that as flashaholic you are not alone but one of many like-minded that has seen the light.

It has been quite a while and since the rainy season is over, a get together is due and proper.
Anyone care to organise a gathering?

BTW - Any local CPFer interested in buying my Streamlight TT-3C and Inova X5T (cylindrical body), please PM me.


Simon


----------



## flashlight (Jan 18, 2005)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Hi Atomlite & Welcome! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink2.gif


----------



## Atomlite (Jan 19, 2005)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*flashlight said:*
Hi Atomlite & Welcome! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink2.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thanks.gif

Anyone here has got Nuwai .5W 1xAAA?
I like to see one in the flesh. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Morganch_oh (Jan 19, 2005)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

I have a lot of Q3 S$79 coming and the 0.5W (2xAA)in 1.5mths time around S$ 30-39 not confirm yet. 

U interested?


----------



## Morganch_oh (Jan 19, 2005)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Just got back from Taiwan at the Nuwai Office, and I have bought back a sample of the 0.5W (2xAAA batt) and a Green body Q1 with me. 

I stay in Bishan and if any one want to see it, We can arrange a time and I can meet up with u.

Just for your info, the 1AAA batt is abit to small as its tailcap activated with a lock out switch. 
So if you hold the light within your palm and activate the light with your thumb. The light beam may be partially covered up depending on how big your hand is.
Do not miss understand that I am trying to convice you to buy the 2xAAA. but acording to them. most of their customers prefer 2xAAA due to its lenght and batt lifespan. 

But its up to individual. 

[ QUOTE ]
*Atomlite said:*
Anyone here has got Nuwai .5W 1xAAA?
I like to see one in the flesh. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]


----------



## Atomlite (Jan 19, 2005)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Very good Morganch! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/goodjob.gif

My interest is in the 1xAAA because of its small form factor.

Can you PM me your contact and best time to meet.


----------



## falconz (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

CPF handle: falconz
Name: Tiew Ghim Chuan, John
Age: 24
What you do for a living:Assistant Engineer(i handle lotsa Xenon/Krypton gases...! heh)
Degree of flashaholism: Just started this flashahobby and hungry for more! (Maglite solitaire, petzl myo3, inova 24/7, inova XO3, nuwai ALX-253L, longbow micra, surefire L5, mptech AP11, UK SL4, etc..)

Hello everyone!

Initially thought I was one of the weird ones in S'pore to collect torchlights until i happen onto this site!
Still very green /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif in this hobby so any help or outings must jio leh!!


----------



## flashlight (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Welcome falconz & hang on to your wallet! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## falconz (Feb 1, 2005)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Thanx flashlight!

ANd HAnging on very very desperately!!


----------



## Drudkh (Feb 2, 2005)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Hi guys, I'll be ordering the Gerber Trio LED light and currently only me & another guy in the list. Just to drop by and see if anyone else interested?

Regards,
Don.


----------



## knot_lover (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

CPF handle: knot_lover
Name: Kenneth
Age: 18
What you do for a living: Student
Degree of flashaholism: Newbie. Sadly, only have made in china knock offs.


----------



## SJACKAL (Feb 8, 2005)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Happy CNY to all Singaporean CPFers. May your day be bright and your year brighter.


----------



## Luxbright (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Wishing all CPFers a Very Happy and Prosperous, Bright Lunar New Year.


----------



## Xenon (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Happy Lunar New Year. May this year your combined Lumen be brighter.

Btw, where to get a Thor spotlight (10 million candlepower) in SG?


----------



## Nerd (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

I saw a lookalike in carrefour. Level 2. BTW it's $39.90 SGD


----------



## Fat (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

Happy new year everybody. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Xenon (Feb 10, 2005)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

[ QUOTE ]
*Nerd said:*
I saw a lookalike in carrefour. Level 2. BTW it's $39.90 SGD 

[/ QUOTE ]

Thanks I'll check it out. If its $39.90 for 10 million candlepower, its a steal!


----------



## kobane (Feb 17, 2005)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

say... is anyone using a madmax-lite (MMlite) sandwich mod kit in a mini-minimag (MMM)? they all say it produces the same amount of light as it would on a standard 2AA maglite, but when i did the switch, the MM sammie in the MMM gives a pale light /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif but when i play around with the head, it gives an occasional burst of bright light...
anyone can help?? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/confused.gif


----------



## reefphilic (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink2.gif Long time no see. Sounds like you have some contact problems. Did you try cleaning all the contact points? Are you using the kroll switch? Applying some contact cleaner to the switch and turn it on/off a few dozen times might help too.


----------



## kobane (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

i'm kinda interested in a LEDxtreme predator, just wondering if anyone here knows where to get it? or can anyone introduce lights with similar capability of the same price range? heard they are no longer producing it, so i think i'm lookin at used ones? else will just post a WTB... 

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/help.gif


----------



## Sigman (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore...*

In accordance with the new "200 post thread policy", this thread (Part 1) will now be locked and Part 2 can be continued "here".


----------

